# BooMer's 5000w Medical Hydro Cannabis Laboratory w/ C02 Generator & ScrOG



## BooMeR242 (Mar 26, 2010)

For those of you who have followed my previous grows i welcome you to the new grow journal featuring many ideas concepts and designs that have been derived from your grow journals and i thank the rollitup community for sharing. I always like to attempt and return the favor to newbies and anyone else who is curious about the methods im employing. I welcome all positive posts and criticism meant to improve my grow and education along with others. I will not tolerate negative posts and shit talking. More then happy to have you booted. 

So moving on, for those of you that havent followed my grows (links in my signatures) I like to ramble but it is because i also like to be thorough. Details can be very important to others and myself as minor notes that need to be noted. I am starting this new journal to help me document the actual grow i am beginning since my last thread can be considered more of a design and discussion thread. Also will allow people to see my setup from the beginning with all the details and specs.

I just had my right knee meniscus removed yesterday so its giving me sum downtime to get all this shit set up and rolling. It was my 3rd surgery on the right knee, and one on my left knee regarding ACL and meniscus repairs due to car accidents, sports, snowboarding, work injuries and other bullshit. So saying that you can understand why i have chosen to use cannabis indica and sativa mixes to help my chronic pain. 

 I am a medical marijuana patient sanctioned by california laws like prop 215 and senate bill 420. I have a medicinal growers card as well to grow up to the federal limit of 99 plants. My beautiful gf has the same so we are legally covered and to help the medical MJ community I vend my extra medicine back to local collectives i am involved with.

So that all being said lets get this shit rolling with the facts;

*STRAIN SELECTION THIS ROUND;*

SOUR GRAPE= Purple ElephantxChemdogxSour Diesel
-the aroma and flavor resembles a grape juice and flowering colors are intense


ROOM SPECS;

I will be using two spare bedrooms; Room A; Flower Phase/ Room B; Veg stage for mothers, clones, and vegging plants until 12" then transfer to flower room.
Room A= 11.5'x10.5'
Room B= 9.5'x10.5'
-both rooms have vaulted cielings and deep closets.
The closet in Veg Room B will be for drying the harvested ladies.
Closet in Room A contains supplies, propane tank, and 100can carbon filter for odor control.


SECURITY;
I have installed a 4 channel DVR with 4 night vision/sensor cameras around the house, 3 double flood censor lights, censor chime alarm in front of the grow rooms hallway, two pitbulls, firearms, security gate that requires to be chimed in for entry, and locked growroom doors for obvious security. This location is secured and a need to know basis only for the grow op. I have had this plan in motion for just about a year now and we all know Growop Rule #1; TELL NO ONE ABOUT YOUR GROW!
I have gone to great lengths to control odor, sound, and lighting from outside the house. Suburban life aint wat it seems... 


ROOM BASIC DESIGN;

each room has been lined with true reflective Mylar (up to 95% reflective) and the flooring lined with pondliner for spill safety. In room A (flower room) i lined the flooring with plywood for support and the ability to allow the hydro tables to roll away from the wall for maintenance.


Now i am goin to attempt to list in great detail what each room contains...


ROOM B; VEG PHASE=

1x1000w MH hortilux bulb, lumetek digital convertable ballast
1x400w MH hortilux bulb, lumetek digital convertable ballast
2x T5 flouro lamps for cuttings
2x Digital thermometer 
10,000 btu portable AC unit
755 cfm 8" fan
8" aluminum flex ducting to air cool the two lamps. Sealed system in and out the same window.
4'x4' hydroton table for vegging clones to 12"
-system will be hand fed for max control as needed until i get it dialed. It will drain to waste on one side.
-ill be using 6" rockwool cubes for veg transplant
Small fan for the closet which will be a dedicated hang drying area and for curing in mason jars. 
This room as of right now remains lights on for 24hrs/day. I might drop the photoperiod down but im lookin to get max results asap so id like to veg faster so the lights stay on all the time. One downside is the room temp stays high for a portion of the day even with great venting. temps 71-85 depending on time of day. 

The feeding schedule for veg i am still deciding on but the nutes include;
MagiCal
Big Bud & Overdrive
Vermi-T blend
Cannazym
Roots excelerator
Great White
Sensi Grow A & B

That should be it for now with the veg room. i hope i didnt leave anything out. Now is time for Room A; Flower phase. this has a lot of shit so ill attempt and list what all is involved. 

Room A; Flower Phase=

PHOTOPERIOD=
12hours on/ 12 hours off
-12am (on)-12pm (off)
-this time frame will benefit me in multiple ways;
1) not running mass electricity all day long with other appliances will keep my electrical bill in a lower "tier" and save sum funds.
2) night time temps are much lower so its important that the outside air that is used to air cool my lamps is as low as possible so my lamps get cooled more efficiently. i figure lights come on at midnight and gives me a few hours in the morning to work with the lights on until they shut off at noon. not a big deal since ill have a green light in the room to work during the "dark period"
3) simple security; i do not plan to have many of my friends know that im growing let alone know where i live. the secret is between me, the lady, our parents, and one trusted homeboy. thats it. but we do have the occasionaly couple of friends come over to enjoy the pool, pool table, fight nights for UFC, bbq, etc. so i figure the smart thing is to have the growrooms virtually "off" during the prime hours of peeps coming and going thru the house. Since im gettin boring in my older age i dont throw raging keggers anymore let alone stay up past 12 haha. but anyways those sum tips for others to consider with their grows.

NUTRIENTS:
Using the greencoast homeblend connoisseur recipe for drain to waste nute lineup;
SAME AS IN VEG+
Bud Candy
Purple MAxx
Final Phase

might tweak it sum with similar brands or additives but we will see how things go. i will need more discussion on this recipe but i already know its gonna be a never ending convo since there is no right or wrong way to grow weed. but the input is appreciated.

Recipe calls for starting at 200ppm and working ur way up to 1300ppm during flower then lower the ppm during last weeks of flower.

LIGHTING=
6x600w HPS hortilux bulbs, lumetek digital ballasts

EXHAUST/VENTILATION/FANS=
2x 1075cfm Max Fan for intake/exhaust for air cooling the light hoods
3x 16" oscillating fans 
1x 755cfm max fan for the 100 carbon can
-10" aluminum flex ducting for mass air intake and exhaust.
-8" aluminum flex ducting for air distribution to each individual hood. this allows max and even PSI of air volume to be evenly distributed to each lamp and the air is the same temp. Consider the fact that if u run 6 light lamps in a single row and each is connect solely by the same single line of ducting, the first lamp gets cooled by the outside air which around here could be 70-110 degrees, but by the time that same air has been pushed through all 6 hoods, the end temp on the 6th light could have multiplied 6 times that amount of heat due to the additional heat from the previous lamp in line, thus not truely air cooling the majority of ur light hoods. my design should really be used for 600-1000w lamps. the additional cost and labor of running additional ducting and connectors is well worth it when i can air cool each of my hoods with the same outside air at the same time thus allowing me to lower the lights closer to the canopy (hopefully 12" away)
and not burning the foliage. This is a plus for the obvious reasons; more lumens for the buds to suck up 
I hope i explained that well enough if not please feel free to ask.


ODOR CONTROL=

1x 100 can carbon filter to scrub the air clean of the delicious bud candy aroma 


C02=

1x GEN-1 c02 propane generator; 15ppm/hour rated for greenhouse w/ 3200sqft. has four burners inside that burns propane and byproduct is c02, heat, and humidity. 
Sentinal PPM digital reader set for 1500ppm
-this system runs the c02 generator as a supplement timer. fills hte room to the desired 1500ppm level and anytime the room decreases and drops below 1450ppm the sentinal will kick on the generator and pump out c02 until 1550ppm is reached and will shut off automatically. the unit is suspended from the beams mounted above and will drool out c02 all over the lovely ladies as a special "ppm microphone" is hung above the canopy and reads the appropiate c02 levels in parts per million.
The advantage of c02 is like steroids for plants, the earths atmosphere contains roughly 300ppm of c02 naturally. theoritically thousands of years ago it was much higher and the plants still are able to manage much higher ppm levels. so we can feed it up to 5 times the natural amount and see a huge difference in growth and nug developement. 
so word is c02 injection can increase ur yield by 25% with all the other proper conditions. 
I chose the generator over the c02 bottle system for these reasons;
1) cost, the amount of c02 i will need to fill a vaulted cieling room is huge amounts and the plants will take up more and more and i dont want to be stockpiling c02 bottles or goin to the fukn store every other day.
the cost of a c02 bottle is like $125 at most hydro stores, $100 for the bottle and $25 for the refill or sum shit. but if i was even refilling once a week (unlikely, itd prob be more like twice a week with the biggest bottle) then thats $100-200/month easy. the regulator for the bottle was $120 or sumthing. the generator was a large investment; $550 for everything i need (except sentinal ppm reader) and i only need to swap out the propane tank once a month or so. and the cost is like $10 with a commercial license (that my pops has  ) so u do the math ;p
but the generator isnt for everyone granted. thats wat great about growin, diff strokes for diff folks...
2) i must be faded and wrote my reasons all above in #1 lol so fuck it im moving on...

-oh sidenote they do have generator same price that hook directly to ur natural gas line... if anyoe cares lol



TEMPERATURE=
since my pops owns an AC company and all of course i gotta use his connections for this shit.

24,000 BTU Split Airconditioning unit- this is a 2ton AC unit that allows u to put the condenser outside ur house and run copper piping to the split AC unit that is mounted in the room above head blowing down onto the canopy and i got it for $800 (yes im proud lol) i had been shopping around forever and the hydro stores wanted $2,200-3000 for the same fucknin unit! and thats with my 25% discount! one of my dads distrubtors went out of biz and had to unload. i was gonna buy a couple of them and flip em but figured it wasnt worth it. but anyways the 2ton is for sure enough to cool my flower room and keeps temps watever i want them at.
I do have to say the one thing i see a lot of people skimping out on is temp issues; like not aircooling or doing it with weak cfm fans, no AC or minimum like an 8,000btu unit (and guess wat, i was one of those peeps, we used the 8000btu wondow unit and it was ran so hard and never really worked to cool the room) so thats how i learned go big or go home. id like to explain sumthing to those (who were like me) and dont quite understand the britush thermal unit ratings air conditioning companies use. a unit is rated in BTU and they tell u a 8,000btu unit is strong enough to cool a 10'x10' bedroom down to 70 or so. it WOULD... if it was a normal room... not a room full of prespiring plants and HID lamps or poor ventilation etc. so always go for double or triple ur sqft rating. (ex; ur grow room is 10'x10' which is 1000sqft... the AC unit should be rated for 2000-3000sqft IMHO. My dad would bak this up since he told me it lol) i just hope this helps any
newbies trying to decide wat AC to run. spend the money now and save ur crop or just make things easier on urself! also consider the mistake i had made, bought the 8000 btu unit tryin to save a buck and guess wat, its no fuckn good now. i mean it works fine but its too small to do the job i want. so watd id have to do? go out and buy a new one. yes granted this setup is a lot larger but u get the concept.

so rambling again.. time to smoke a bowl hold up. 



Now for the hydro setup;

two 4'x'8 hydroton tables that will hold rockwool single slabs underneath the vegged 6" rockwool cubes. all rockwool has been soaked over nite in PHd water of 5.5
on a slight slant so it feeds from one end and drains out the other end.
Im using a 70gallon nute resovoir under each 4'x8' table. it will house the reverse osmosis water with around 5ppm and all my additives will increase the ppm as needed during during phases of flower. 
The rez will have 4 airstones to keep the water airated and no stangnant water. i will have a submerisble pump that will go up to the hydro table with proper fittings and water will be delivered via spghetti tubing and out double emittiers on the rockwool cubes. i chose to do double in case one tube gets clogged. i will b running a prefilter on the tubing from the pump as well. PVC piping will be constructed to deliver the feeding water at an even PSI. the runnoff water will then be tested regularly for ph and ppm to see what the plants are uptaking. so u can adjust nutes as needed via plant signs.
the runoff water will be drained to a tote container and then pump down to the waste area outside the garage.
this is mirrored for the other table as well.

WATER=
reverse osmosis machine. 200gallon/day purifies regular tap water that is usually around 200ppm+ this allows u too have total control of wat is added to the water ur plants are receiving and allows an additional 200ppm of feeding to be given without burning the plants with nutes or creating "lockout" (too salty for plants to uptake nutes)

In the garage which is conviently located right below the two grow rooms, sits my tall big black 200gallon drum rez 
scored a deal on it at greencoast so i said sure why not.
SO i have the R.O. machine setup to have tap water fed from our washing machine plumbing (just use a Y splitter to use the spicket and branch off a hose to the RO machine) then a small hose at the end of the double membrane RO machine is fed into the 200gall rez and slowly fills the tank 200gallons per day.
The runoff hose for the RO was extended to reach the machine machine plumbing as well and evacuated outside. easy install and simple plumbing is all thats needed. 
The 200gallon rez will have a float valve to shut off the RO machine once its reached my desired heighth. a submersible pump will be in the bottom of the rez and pumped water up to both my grow rooms. i will have a Y-splitter as well so each room can be pumped together or seperate. also keeps the hole in the roof/flooring smaller. lol

the pump will fed my three rez upstairs in the two rooms. the drain waste from a feeding will come down the same way but outside to drain. 



ELECTRICITY=
So for anyone who ever considers running more then a couple lights and big fans, u need to bump up ur power supply IMO. so i gotta practice wat i preach rite? 
we calculated how many amps every electronic device involved was gonna require and then had to come up with a plan.

we started with which devices can be converted to a 240v which is best performance, it runs less power to the device and saves u plenty of electricty for the rest of the house as well as lower ur bill. the lights still power up the same and produce the same power. I had bought switchable power ballasts on all 6 600w ballasts and the 400w ballast. the 1000w ballast is set on 120v only. 
so we added up how many amps needed and came to be around 70amps total between fans cfm fans, pumps, lights, etc. well my breaker box is only pulling 100amps total. lol problem right?
so since this is sumwat a temporary location and grow for a couple years we deicided instead of goin way hardcore (bumping up to a city permit to get a 200amp breaker box and run new cables underground to the street electrical vault costing about $2000...) we just did a 125amp breaker outside and ran #6 wiring thru conduit into the garage where we installed a temporary 100amp breaker box but only filled it with 70amps of breakers. giving us more then enough all around to cover the heavy pulls of double AC units on the house now, fridges, tvs, lights, HID lamps, fans, etc. were using #12/4 romex cable up to each grow room. the small stuff (IE; oscillating fans, T5 flouros, max fans) can run off the existing rooms 15amp breaker which is the regular wall sockets. we installed custom power boxes in each room with the necessary power conversion. the flower room needed 6 sockets for the 6 600w ballast rated at 240v which i already had the ballasts converted
with the correct 240v power cord. that power box then how a simple power on/off supply cord that is attached to a timer which will turn my lights on and off 12/12 cycle. this box my dad made is designed to hold the power surge of the HID ballasts and not short out. we covered every thing we could to be compleltely firesafe. the veg room has a similar power box with both 240v conversion and 120v standard. same timer applies. 
I think i covered most of that info. any questions just ask. i am not an electrcian but my dad is... so ill help the best of my knowledge but this is SERIOUS shit. dont skimp out on electrical shit or ull be on the news with the ancor stating huge drug den burns down cuz stoners cant wire shit...


heres a formula to use if ure trying to figure out the total amps for ur room. its simple just look on watever electronic devide and see what it says, sumtimes amps is provided but if not usually watts will be. take the watts and divide it by whatever power supply ure gonna run (not all can be converted to 240v btw) 
so say its 100 watts and ure gonna plug straight into the wall socket which is 120v. so its

100w/120v= 0.8amps

pretty simple and helps be exact when doin a good sized growop. hope this helps even just one person. rep me if it did! 

watts divided by voltage (IE; 120v or 240v/ watever u want to run)= amps



SUPPORT/STRUCTURE DESIGN;

some of you may be wondering wtf is all goin on inside this space shuttle looking room. the beams are 2"x8" oak stretch across the room and mounted to a support 2"x8" board. the board on each side of the room for support has been Lag Bolted into the studs of the house for max hold. the beams are then hung with a special bracket called a joint holster and screwed tight. the beams are stood "on side" or vertical for the added strentgh the 8" side of the 2x8 provides. this allows me to evenly distribute weight across the room without failure or bend, flew, bow, dip snap, etc. the lights only weigh 30lbs each but i can hang from it at 185lbs. good enough for me ;p -go big or go home right?
the lamps are hung with bigger eye hooks screwed in the right position for an even hanging lamp. the spacing between the beams was obviously forethought with the style of ventilation and lamp spacing in mind. things like this take lots of forethought and design. i went thru countless sketches before all this to make this shit up and my dad is the one who tweaked it all to work and i learned and hope to share wat ive learned to sumone who may need it.
we mounted the two 1075cfm max 10" fans on a sheet of plywood and then used nylon bands (big zipties) to fasten the 10" ducting to them and threw the board up on top of the beams and they just sit perfeect. this allows everything to get up and away from my walkway and the lights. even tho the room does look crowded as fuck with all that ducting. 
i used cable ties to run wires from one to the other end of the room and used a sheetmetal straping to hang the duct work. ive worked for my pops so doin this shit was easy cuz we have the right tools. sumthing this scale is gonna be rough for sumone with no knowledge in this field and lacking te proper tools.
but put ur mind to it and anything can be done. shit look at me... my ass went from last spring gettin ready to try and grow outdoor monster with miracle grow! haha. fat chance. u learne alot from peeps on RIU and books. never wouldve thought id be where i am today with this shit. thats wat makes it so fun for me. and the fact that it helps other patients get by everyday. makes it the sickest job 

so im getting tired cuz ive been writing forevvvver and i think i should just write a book. lol get paid for it at least rite? 

so heres the beginning to what should be an eventful, yet positive, grow journal.

enjoy the design and construction photos. Along with the videos of the room tour. 


about over a week ago;

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qlYZLnB2db0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qlYZLnB2db0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


heres the veg Room B;

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GuLSa27lj-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GuLSa27lj-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

and the space shuttle lol
Room A; flower phase-

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FdCiPyI9TGQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FdCiPyI9TGQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

and here is some of the still shots for design and construction.

































heres the sourgrape cuttings i took from the SG mothers









the sour grape mothers stayin healthy










enter Room A;








u can see where the 10" ducting splits off to two "T-Ys" and is distributed to each lamp via 8" ducting to a 90degree duct.








this shows the exit of hot air goin up to the other side which will be exhausted out the window
















fire extinguisher for safety and one of three 16" oscillating fans











a shot of the closet in the flower room where the propane tank is kept and the 100can carbon filter with 755 cfm fax to suck air into the can and scurb it clean of sweet bud smell and blos out the top 








a shot of the power box with 6 240v outlets that are connected to the 6 600w convertable ballasts.















heres the 4'x8' hydroton flood tables with channels for drainage. on custom made table stand with caster wheels for rollers to roll on the pond lined plywood floor.

















this is a closer shot of the "T-Y" duct piece. its two that were connected to compact the area of duct work exhausting. this special piece allows me to branch off to diff sizes and maximize PSI. the fans are 10" fans so need 10" ducting and the hoods are 8" so needs to be reduced. this adds static and velocity if u do it right. static is resistance so u dont want that.










and had to throw in sum teaser shots from my previous outdoor and indoor grow and the wifey doin a lil photoshoot. enjoy.











































And yes that is the gf in the avater default pic, i appreciate the compliments but no creepy comments please nuthin but respect and she will gladly do more and better shoots soon. look for her possibly in the new Pin Ups for Pitbulls Calendar. pick up a calendar too its for a great cause.

FUCK BSL! vote no on ban state legislation. the bill wants to outlaw over ten diff types of breeds. breeds like pitbulls, boxers, german shepards, dalmations, mastiff, huskies, rotties, and other breeds. dumb to outlaw the fire dog the cop dog and supposed "fight dogs". any dog will fight for survival and to make its master happy.
"Punish the deed not the breed"

ok enough preaching haha lets get on with the grow show!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 26, 2010)

Nicely thought out man, you got all your ducks in a row. I wanna see a bedroom full  Subd


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm subbed - BTW Boomer, to install the intake/exhaust fans that we were talking about in your other thread, just run a couple "Y" connectors off of your existing ducting for your lights.

Couldn't be easier.


----------



## nutfoot (Mar 26, 2010)

Wowee, looka likea nicea setup you runnin.


----------



## bckiller12 (Mar 26, 2010)

I WANNA SEE THE DAMN PITS U GOT GUARDING THE DOOR!!! POST PICS I LOVE PITS?? GREW UP AROUND PITS MY WHOLE LIFE~~Breeders etc....


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> I'm subbed - BTW Boomer, to install the intake/exhaust fans that we were talking about in your other thread, just run a couple "Y" connectors off of your existing ducting for your lights.
> 
> Couldn't be easier.


Hey Boomer. Very nice setup and planning. Im proud of you son. A few suggestions. I would remove the temp gauge from above the light as radiant heat from the light housing should skew the reading from that sensor. 

I would try to use all (I think too many) those lights more efficiently. You have 4 x 4 tables and from what I saw at least 2 lights on each table. I would remove that separator in between the rolling tables and push them together and use at most 3 of the lights. WHen you want to service the plants separate the tables and you can work on both sides. In this way you are using the isle space and allow the portion against the walls to have more room to grow.

To my knowledge, there isnt a federal limit of 99 plants. In fact, in the eyes of the feds, MJ is still illegal. I think 99 plants is the hypothetical figure where the DEA wont mess with your grow. I am not sure what this is either "I have a medicinal growers card as well to grow up to the federal limit of 99 plants." I dont know of a "growers card" or why you would need one since growing with a prescription is covered under AB 420 and SB 215. The actual quantities either dry or plants was not part of the original legislation and has been found unconstitutional (http://safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=5876)

WHen is the party going to get started?

You have done a lot of work on the room and I know you should be taking it easy to heal and doin PT soon. I know the drill too well my friend. Hope you are feeling better and can start back to normality soon.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 26, 2010)

Hell ya Boomer. Looking good there...


----------



## bckiller12 (Mar 26, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Im proud of you son.


HAHAHAHA!!!! SON??? Are you serious??


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 26, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nicely thought out man, you got all your ducks in a row. I wanna see a bedroom full  Subd


def got all my buds in a row  will be full shortly



Bob Smith said:


> I'm subbed - BTW Boomer, to install the intake/exhaust fans that we were talking about in your other thread, just run a couple "Y" connectors off of your existing ducting for your lights.
> 
> Couldn't be easier.


haha man u hit it right on the head, thatas what i was just thinkin! thanks again 



bckiller12 said:


> I WANNA SEE THE DAMN PITS U GOT GUARDING THE DOOR!!! POST PICS I LOVE PITS?? GREW UP AROUND PITS MY WHOLE LIFE~~Breeders etc....



ill def post sum pix when i get a chance. my gfs pit is Daliha, she is a red nose pittie and about 55lbs. Trigger is my pup, hes about 4 months now, blue nose grey fawn and should hit about 90-100lbs when hes a year or so. theyre great dogs.


----------



## Phase420 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yo BOOMER love what ya got going on!!! +rep brah nice trees!


----------



## hardroc (Mar 26, 2010)

Subb'd up man, that is 1 tight setup you have there.
Nice outdoor trees man, How much you get outta the bubble bags? Did you use the outdoor trim for that?
Can't wait to see it all up and running man. 
Good luck to you and happy growing


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 26, 2010)

+Rep Boomer. You've come along way since last year. Just promise me you'll take lots more pics like this one, hehe.


----------



## Drella (Mar 26, 2010)

scribed my brother, hope youre feeling better.


----------



## 3lack Kush (Mar 27, 2010)

Looking real nice man, what are you looking to yield out of those rooms ???? definatly a pretty penny on the setup thats about 10k in equipment definatly nice, i really like the power box setup its really clean, i want to get that setup on my next spot.....and i love your security system man, no ones fukn with your shit, the dogs should be good enough good luck can wait to see some flowering pics,


----------



## sagensour (Mar 27, 2010)

WASSSSSUUUUPPP. Im up bright and early takin care of the little ones and noticed THIS. Right on! Ill be around. Looks hella good.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 27, 2010)

So did you find out how long your propane tank lasts? I ask beacuse i just switched over to a propane generator myself and am curious. My room is very similar in size to yours..1500sqft with about 30 plants in different stages. Ive only been running the co2 /propane gen for about 3 days and the propane tank is already getting low. I thought it would last a lot longer.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 27, 2010)

it's crazy to think where we both were a year ago round this time and now look at the mad scientist grow rooms you've conjured up complete with bud guarding pits and fire extinguishers, i love this shit man haha 

you know im high and scribed


----------



## 3lack Kush (Mar 27, 2010)

i was checking out your nutes in your thread because i was curious to what you were running it looks like you have a pretty nice selection I see you are using the bud candy which is the shit really makes my buds smell like cotton candy, are you using the Bud Candy in Veg at all i have had good results with that and using it up until the 7th week of flower, and i see your using the final phase, i have never treid that does it work well for you? and have you ever used AN overdrive i just started using it this crop and i was impressed, and have you ever used the Big Bud & Bud blood nutes from advanced i was amazed with the results, i also see you are using a few of the Humboldt Nutrients lineup, that purple max works pretty good along with the snow storm that is in it i have tried that in the past, along with the gravity flower hardner they sell that stuff is must have you should check it out, i also started using the humboldt honey extra strength they have and you can use it the last while flushing as a final sweetner because its organic and it makes the sweetest aroma when mixed with the AN bud candy, definatly check it out might be worth your while, what is your nute program looking like through flower


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 27, 2010)

I forgot one other thing you may want to edit out of the info post:

ex; ur grow room is 10'x10' which is 1000sqft. 

I believe that's 100sqft. I will be interested to see how those nutes work for you too.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 27, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> I forgot one other thing you may want to edit out of the info post:
> 
> ex; ur grow room is 10'x10' which is 1000sqft.
> 
> I believe that's 100sqft. I will be interested to see how those nutes work for you too.


I think he meant to say 1000 cubic feet (10x10x10), but he could have meant square footage I suppose.

Boomer, I hope you've toyed with the 6" cubes before. I had a bitch of a time my first grow trying to control the ph without over watering. Not saying I haven't seen people doing amazing with rockwool, but for me it was a pita. Just curious what led you to use rw as your media?


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Mar 28, 2010)

Cant wait to load a bowl and watch your vids. Loved the setup and all the detail you wrote about everything. Always great to read up on those who are working their ass off to do it right from the start.

Props, rep, and scribed as always.

Hope that knee is on its way for you bro. 

Take care
Fred


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 28, 2010)

I will say it again, this set-up is TITS man. I do like the idea of an exhaust fan that cycles a couple times during th elights out period though. Oh and I wanted to comment on this quote from your last thread *"my bill is gonna b over $600/month easy im sure. " ..* I your bill is under 1000 bucks then you know something I do not. Sorry man but mine is over 600 now with a medicl allowance.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 28, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I will say it again, this set-up is TITS man. I do like the idea of an exhaust fan that cycles a couple times during th elights out period though. Oh and I wanted to comment on this quote from your last thread *"my bill is gonna b over $600/month easy im sure. " ..* I your bill is under 1000 bucks then you know something I do not. Sorry man but mine is over 600 now with a medicl allowance.


I'd have to agree with you there... I am in Australia and my bill for this quarter will be over $600 and I am only running about 3000watts in total... It costs me about $2.63 a day to run 1 x 1000watt light at ....(18 hours) its cheaper on flower... Power,,, its a necessary evil.....
Subb'd... Laceygirl...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful set-up. Would copy you directly if my Pop would help me out with the wiring and safety proofing. Subscribed.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 28, 2010)

California prices are high. Last month I used about 2200 KWH, averaging about $6 a day, that was the March billing period on 3 weeks of 12/12


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 28, 2010)

the clones did well for not doin a correct cutting process. (no cloning gel used) lost probably about 15 of 72 cuttings took. but i also took a few crappy small cuttings and didnt expect them to make it anyways. so i came out ahead for sure.

anyways i transplanted 36 rooted clones into the 6" rockwool cubes that have been soaked for a couple days in PHd water of 5.0 to bring down the alkalinity of the rockwool. 

covered them with the algae covers and watered them with water phd at 5.5 with sum superthrive to help with the shock of transplant. 


i do need sum suggestions tho. i am running the 755cfm fan to air cool noth my 1000w and 400w light hoods but they run 24/7 and the 10,000btu ac runs at 68 24/7 as well. but even with the air temp outside pretty cool, the room is heating up with accurate readings of 80-85degrees, and only a humidity of 20%

veg humidity is desired to b 40-60% ive read and temps i alwys want at or around 75degrees. so i gotta work on the air temps, but not sure if its worth increasing the humidty.


----------



## Drella (Mar 28, 2010)

transplanted clones look great, this thing is moving quick! defn enjoyed your outdoor stuff man, what strain was that?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 28, 2010)

Drella said:


> transplanted clones look great, this thing is moving quick! defn enjoyed your outdoor stuff man, what strain was that?


thanks bro ure shit like i said was bomb.
it was whitewidow sativa


----------



## Drella (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks man, so was yours. let me know which one you want, if any, for your setup!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 28, 2010)

oh ya the other thing i need to prob figure out asap is my mothering section. currently i have 5 sour grape mother plants in sunshine #4 soilless mix in only 3gallon containers. i was gonna use the bonsai mother method but im considering starting over completely with sum of the sour grape clones i have but do the mothers in hydro buckets. prob a DWC system but im not sure. so any suggestions wat the best easiest method would be id appreciate it. thanks guys


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 29, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> oh ya the other thing i need to prob figure out asap is my mothering section. currently i have 5 sour grape mother plants in sunshine #4 soilless mix in only 3gallon containers. i was gonna use the bonsai mother method but im considering starting over completely with sum of the sour grape clones i have but do the mothers in hydro buckets. prob a DWC system but im not sure. so any suggestions wat the best easiest method would be id appreciate it. thanks guys


Hey Boomer

The mothers I would keep in soil as they grow slower than hydro of any kind. Just use a lower wattage light ~400W and keep the plants trimmed and you can even trim the roots. If this is perpetual than you will be trimming all the time anyway.

On the fan setup and temps/humidity, I run a greenhouse (25'x 50') and we use swamp coolers and venting to keep the humidity and temps regulated. The humidity will cool off the room. If you are usingthe OD air to cool your lights then you mayu have a problem since we are having a Santa Ana these past days and in the summer you again will have the same problem. Try cooling your lights with your room air which is cooled by the AC. Vent it to the carbon filter and then vent to outside or you can get an ice box for the lights and just vent back into the room.

If you dont cool the lights they will just heat that room up and then your reservoir will get hot. For the closed room with CO2, you can run a little hotter than 75 but I wouldnt let the relative humidity go much higher than around 50%. Check out SOGs grow for a sealed room system.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 29, 2010)

Subscribed!! Haze2


----------



## fishindog (Mar 29, 2010)

subscribed boomer...love your grows...o and your wife


----------



## quickrip (Mar 29, 2010)

That is one hell of a setup youve planned out for yourself much props. Im in for this one. subbed


----------



## Drella (Mar 29, 2010)

i like the bonsai mother method because you can trim the roots before you transplant her back into the same pot. and i want to see you pull it off. but if you want to turn some of the sour grapes into mothers, its all good!


----------



## sagensour (Mar 29, 2010)

Cant you make continuos cuts of the vegging plants?


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 29, 2010)

I really like Shrubs' idea of scrogging his mothers to get the best cuttings possible every time.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 30, 2010)

So today i added 6 more sour grape clones onto the veg table into the 6" rockwool cubes. just as backups and ill keep the 36 strongest SG clones and dump the remaining 6.

I also picked up a 40gallon rez for the veg table just to hold my nutes and will eventually add a drip system for it as well to make shit easier for me. 

I hookedup my reverse osmosis machine and flushed it for 45mins then began filling up my rez. the PPM were 25-35 depending when i took the measurement and PH was 7.5

I mixed up 20gallons with the veg recipe im using and PPMs were 1035 and PHd down to 5.8 and gave each cube 1cup of feeding.

Still not sure how often to water the cubes so if anyone can help me out id appreciate it. im just keepin it moist for now at least since its by hand.

Also fed the same nutes to the mother plants since the feed includes, bud candy, root excelerator, great white, vermi-t blend, sensi grow A & B, cannazym, and magical. figured itd help my root mass with the additives in this feed for the mothers rather then just the sensi grow a and b. 

im thinking about takin another round of cuttings from the mothers already since its been a few weeks and now that the mothers have been under the 400w MH lamo theyve grown so much i need to trim them back. ive alredy FIMmd two or three times and just pinched the stalks and they got lanky and long in the mid range and starting drooping so i had to put support stakes up.


Now for the new plan; everyone has been tryin to tell me to stick with one single strain but for my flower room ive got two 4'x8' hydro tables and underneath each theres a 70gallon rez that will operate alone from each other. so if im having to feed and control two different rez then i mite as well just do two diff strains (one strain per table so two diff strains total) and i can now do my true perpetual cycle; harvest one tray every month, keeping the trimming workload down and fresh smoke supplied constantley. and allows me to stay up with the high demand in the collectives i donate to. but its just a thought goin thru my mind and i like a challenge. i already have two seperate notebook journals to keep detailed notes of everything i do everyday in the garden and tasks that need to be done and developing a calendar grow cycle for the next crops. so adding one more journal for an additional hydro tray and feeding schedule wouldnt be any diff then the two im already doing. anyone else got a better idea plz do tell 

im gonna get u guys sum pix and maybe a new video soon as well but prob just pix until things really take off then ill get u guys a new video. enough rambling for the night, between the bud and oxy im passin out lol.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 30, 2010)

so i decided that since the temps here in so cal are only most likely going to be getting hotter that i need ti change my veg room to adapt with being a second floor bedroom with only 10,000btu tryin to cool the room and the aircooled vents only use the outside air to cool the hot lamps, basically my point is the 10k btu ac wont cool the room as low as i need it and the aircooling is only as effective as the temp outside really. so i plan to slowly adjust the veg room down to a 18/6 photocycle instead of the pushpush 24hrs/day on schedule. this will allow the lights to shut off cool down and the ac clear up the room and lower the temp so when the lights come bak on 6 hours later the room can attempt to maintain 75degrees. also part of the scheduling strategy is turning the lights off at the hottest peak hours of the day which most likely is 12pm-6pm and also gives me time to get in and work on the room in the morning before the lights go out. so hopefully this adjustment will make a difference. only other way would be to upgrade my portable AC unit which i mite do one day since its my gfs old one we didnt need anymore so the growroom is its new home.


----------



## Drella (Mar 30, 2010)

that's sick that you'll have two tables, with two independent rezy's for different feeding amounts. i love harvesting once every month, it's awesome! Hit up SomeGuy15 for how often to water, he's got the hydro down! 

yeah, it's gonna start getting hot as hell, here in cali, so we gotta rethink our lighting to keep things chill!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, those 6" can be a struggle when the plants are small here's why. They consume very little water, therefore if you just "flood" (15 mins) the cubes you probably won't need to water for 3-5 days. But, over that period of time the ph will climb from 6-7-8... clearly unacceptable. Then your stuck, do you water to control the ph and get it down or prevent over watering while your ph spirals out of control. I was flooding them, so I think you can definitely avoid it by measuring each one like you did. Other way I have seen large rw successful is in controlled drip. Best way to check them is weight just like soil. I would expect 1 cup to last 1-2 days depending on temperature, humidity and air circulation. Always hard to say when you can't be there, but I hope this sheds some light on my problems so you can avoid them. GL.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 30, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah, it's gonna start getting hot as hell, here in cali, so we gotta rethink our lighting to keep things chill!


forecast said that my area might get snow tonight 
but it will be heating up before we know it. 
I like the idea of two strains tho. what were you thinking for the next one boom?


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey bud, Nice journal. 
You asked about watering those cubes, Top feed by hand is a pain in the ass. They are in a tub already. Just fill the tub till the level is 1/4 of the way up the cube then drain it back right away. Only do this once every couple days cause they retain a lot of water when the plant is that small. Pick one up to tell how much water is still there and adjust feeding as they get larger.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 1, 2010)

sorry guys been busy recovering, gym, physical therapy, and workin on the rooms.

ill get bak to everyones posts when i can its just rough balancing everything.

but i did need sum input;

i found a single grow bucket setup using the drip setup with peat pellets for the medium. its a half bucket that sits in a full 5gallon square bucket and its a recirculating feed system. theyre saying its legit for mother plants and its an 8 bucket system. so i figure i can do 4 sour grapes, and choose another strain and get 4 cuttings of them to mother out and take new clones...

i like this idea best so far,

-its a cheap hydro solution sysstem
-low maintence
-soilless medium im using now is messing and plants need to be tied up getting too big need to be transplanted

i know hydro grows faster which is fine since between grow cycle cuttings i can take a full tray of cuttings extra and donate them to the collective so thats cool with me. 

one downside is im taking as many cuttings as i can from the exisitng 5 sour grape mothers and gonna use rooting gel this time so hopefully they root soon (10days) and i can pick the strongest 4 to keep as my scions. itll give me a week or so to decide which new strain to go with and find sum clones. i really want to try master bubba cross but idk anyone with cuttings. guess ill have to look harder or on weedbay or weedtracker. i havent logged onto vendormaps in forever either so i should prob start there. but anyways i will keep the strongest 4 clones and mother them and itll take 2months before theyre ready to take their first cuttings. ive read ure supposed to wait at least 2 months for a mother being in veg before u take cuttings. im not sure how accurate that is but the downside of starting all new mothers is itll mess up my perpetual harvest for only a week or two, but in the long run itll be worth it to get 2 legit mother strains running and harvesting one hydro tray each month. each tray will hold 18 vegged clones of the same strain. so one strain per table a month apart from each other since i have two diff rez why not. 

i need sum advice regarding support method for the scions; i know scrogging them was mentioned but ill have to reserch that thread too. but is the method for mothers in veg just to make a horizontal screen and keep tucking the main stems under the screen and let new small shoots come out the top and u use those for fresh cuttings while the main stem conitnues to grow sideways underneath and produce new cuttings every month or so?

then the other idea is just FIM like ive been doin to the mothers and use a tomato trellis to stick in the bucket for support when the mothers grow tall and lanky... let me know what u guys think. thanks again. rep for good advice.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 1, 2010)

Personally, I just let my mothers grow normally, no training, just the occasional pruning if they get to unwieldy. The tomato cages would work great to help support them and encourage upward vs outward growth. Just my 2c best of luck, hope the recovery is well.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 2, 2010)

If you find you have to many clones you can put them in a ziplock or tupperware with some water and put them in the fridge. The longest I kept cuttings like this is a month and they root just fine.


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

better late than never lol, subbed mate


----------



## drgreenthum (Apr 2, 2010)

Subd. I'm sitting in on this one. I've been hiding in the shadows on your last few grows, I'm loving the progress!


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Boomer, things are going good in here. I ended up with the in-laws portable in my grow room... Nice to see your setup. Awesome documentation.


----------



## Drella (Apr 2, 2010)

im with SG, id just let them grow normal. once growths become mature, take a cutting. like you said, you donate the extra, so you get to keep the strong, quick rooters. with the rooting hormone this time, i hope you get youre 10 day goal! i just got done drying my last strain WWNL 3 cheese, so whenever your ready for some tasting let me know!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 2, 2010)

Outrageous setup


----------



## Cali chronic (Apr 2, 2010)

Great Buds---funWifey--- hell a couple a chickens and a fishing pole you can off the grid.... Love the Pots you used on that outdoor grow. I am not sure if it is your technique or if the size of the pots got you that nice outdoor potted grow working? What you in a 99 plant county?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 2, 2010)

we worked all day gettin plumbing and electric ran through the cieling in the garage into the flowering room. also finished setting up the RO system completely stand alone with float valve to shut off the water feeding into the 200gallon rez down in the garage. ill put a video together for u guys to see everything up close. and the path.

i decided to take as many cuttings as i can from the SG mothers and used clonex rooting gel to put them in the 1" RW cubes. i had 144 cuttings and put them under the humidome with heating pad and 2 T5 lamps. i dropped my 1000w and 400w MH lamps to 20/4 photoperiod and seem to be doin fine helps cool the room down so far but thyere still gettin up past 80. 

i fed the mothers plain RO water with superthrive to flush and help recover from the trauma of cuttings. im givign the plants to a buddy to use as mothers for his setup instead of just tossing them. 

i fed the clones that are on the veg table another feeding from the rez.
i installed the airstone pump with a 4way splitter to hook up 4 small airstones to airrate the water. 
tomorrow im hookin up the hydro drip feed system for the veg table tomorrow. got a submersible pump 200gph and feeding to the drip system. im using a prefilter for the feed hose and double emitters in case one gets clogged but also for even water distribution. i was gonna do the ring emitter setup like i am for the flower table but the issue with doin a ring emitter means u have to take it apart when u want to move the RW cube from veg table to the flower table. and that can be a pain so we figured itd be easier just to do single emitters. 

anyways enough talk for now. heres sum pix of work in progress...


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking good Boomskeet, SOunds like you have some work on your hands. I may be a lazy stoner, but I am jealous of all this setup and projects you have had lately.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi there, you are doing great work...

I would get your flouros a little closer to your cuttings in the humidity crib if you could, they may respond better and with thicker stems... A lot more fans and movement in your grow rooms like oscillating fans will increase the strength of your plants and give them thicker stems... 

I have four mother plants which I raised under a 400watt Metal Hallide... They now live underneath a 220watt propagation flouro 24 hours a day in a separate tent... The pics are of my White Widow on the right and the White Rhino on the left That is my small mother tent, I've had to expand since then.....I've taken heaps of cuttings from them, but they've always had heaps of air flow which makes them very bushy.... Even My super lemon haze who is a lanky bitch, is still bushy...

Just my 2 cents  Laceygirl...

Pulling up a chair to watch things unfold...


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Boomer, my 2 cents is I'd keep my moms in a big pot of soil, like maybe 10-20 gallon pots. They'll grow a lot slower this way. Then when you want them to grow faster just up the nutes, and when you want them to slow down just switch to plain Ph'd water. They'll live just fine without nutes, they'll just grow much slower which can be a good thing sometimes. The soil will be much easier to work with this way. Then you could run hydro for everything else.

And the 400w is great for them, but like LG said you can always toss em under flouros and not only will they still grow great that way in veg, but it'll be a little slower and more controlled, and also there would be less heat put off by the T5's to try to help your heat issue.

And I'd def back em up to 18/6 now if they're growing to fast and temps are getting high.


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 3, 2010)

I hate 24 hr vegging, tires my plants out. 18-6 is good


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 3, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> I hate 24 hr vegging, tires my plants out. 18-6 is good


me too. my plants always respond best to 18/6 or 20/4. I wonder if anyone does any weird on/off time like 19/5 or 21/3 just to be a dick and go against the grain lol

everything's lookin good tho boom 
glad to hear you got some clonex for this batch of cuttings


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 4, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> me too. my plants always respond best to 18/6 or 20/4. I wonder if anyone does any weird on/off time like 19/5 or 21/3 just to be a dick and go against the grain lol
> 
> everything's lookin good tho boom
> glad to hear you got some clonex for this batch of cuttings


Boomer

HAve to agree with lacy on the moms and floros. 18/6 is good for them but I would just lighten up on the grow nutes enough to slow them but not stop altogether. You want your cuttings to be strong when rooting and besides you are doing perpetual and donating to the disp too. As someone also suggested you can trim the rootballs to keep them manageable. 

Al B Fuct use to say you dont need mothers because you just use the cloning method to propogate more clones. Once the "mother clone" gets too big start a new mother off the mother clone and put the mother clone to flower. This way the mother you keep is always manageable. Check his thread out for info.


----------



## deprave (Apr 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure there is a good chance I have smoked your buds, smoked platinum grape and sour grape from OC it was awesome. Nice log man!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 4, 2010)

so just had a 6.9 earthquake in baja cali. good little easter present haha. it was interesting havent felt one in a while and it was the rolling kind of earthquake i felt all drunk haha. that size was def good enough to reach orange county. time to go check my grow room and all the structures. guess its a good time to test the earthquake durability.


----------



## Drella (Apr 4, 2010)

i run 24/0 in my veg. the only difference ive found is no hermies in the 24/0. my plants look way healthy, and super dense. btw, that earthquake was awesome. just kinda rolled through, cheers bro! the big ones coming soon!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so just had a 6.9 earthquake in baja cali. good little easter present haha. it was interesting havent felt one in a while and it was the rolling kind of earthquake i felt all drunk haha. that size was def good enough to reach orange county. time to go check my grow room and all the structures. guess its a good time to test the earthquake durability.


shit man, thats scary. i hope everything is ok...


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 4, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> shit man, thats scary. i hope everything is ok...


seriously. let us know boom!

you following my new grow tho man? dont think Ive seen you in my new one...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 5, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so just had a 6.9 earthquake in baja cali. good little easter present haha. it was interesting havent felt one in a while and it was the rolling kind of earthquake i felt all drunk haha. that size was def good enough to reach orange county. time to go check my grow room and all the structures. guess its a good time to test the earthquake durability.


I was cooking Easter dinner and I thought I was getting dizzy when it hit. I looked into the living room and the picture was moving. I went to a doorway, what you are suppose to do, and looked outsite at the fountain. The water was sloshing from side to side. Nice 20-30 sec ride.


----------



## Promitius (Apr 5, 2010)

You are my new rolemodel broman.


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

>>>>>>>> puff puff passing through. Ive felt a couple of earth quakes in the uk lol, very sureal like the worlds in a poket next to a vibrating fone lol.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 5, 2010)

Drella said:


> i run 24/0 in my veg. the only difference ive found is no hermies in the 24/0. my plants look way healthy, and super dense. btw, that earthquake was awesome. just kinda rolled through, cheers bro! the big ones coming soon!


haha ya it was a fun drunk ride



cmt1984 said:


> shit man, thats scary. i hope everything is ok...


thnx brotha everything is cool here but i doubt it in mexico




notoriousb said:


> seriously. let us know boom!
> 
> you following my new grow tho man? dont think Ive seen you in my new one...



my bad man just been busy havent had a hance to catch up but i scribed to it




greenthumb111 said:


> I was cooking Easter dinner and I thought I was getting dizzy when it hit. I looked into the living room and the picture was moving. I went to a doorway, what you are suppose to do, and looked outsite at the fountain. The water was sloshing from side to side. Nice 20-30 sec ride.


haha ya saw sum videos of pools sloshing up




mr west said:


> >>>>>>>> puff puff passing through. Ive felt a couple of earth quakes in the uk lol, very sureal like the worlds in a poket next to a vibrating fone lol.



lol lil diff then a vibin phone but def more exciting then a booty call


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 5, 2010)

So things seem to be doin well with the growroom but so cal weather trips me out, didnt rain the other week when they said it would then its hot as shit then we have multiple earthquakes and it fukn rains today...? anyways the clones on the veg table have grown a couple new internodes and not sure when i want to FIM the tops to create multiple tops to scrog thru the flower table. im only vegging them to about a foot i believe then throwin them in the flower room on veg week 3.

the clones are just around 6inches tall so either ill do it with this new top growth or the next im assuming. just wanted to hear sum input and show u guys the ladies progress. let me know asap.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 5, 2010)

Get them lights closer dude!! You'll thank me for it...

Laceygirl....


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Boomer I'd let em go for a while longer, only because you've got plenty of vertical to work with. The longer you let em go before you flip em means more budsites created, and more budsites means more bud. I'm just saying I think you could let them get bigger than that, and if you do you'll increase your yield.

Peace man, still a clean setup.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 5, 2010)

Go with the FIM now, you won't regret it. That will give them a little time to recover and split before they hit the 12" mark and move into the flower space. IMO I like to fim as soon as I think I won't kill them or set them back for more then 3 -5 days. If they're healthy go for it.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Get them lights closer dude!! You'll thank me for it...
> 
> Laceygirl....


wat lights?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Hey Boomer I'd let em go for a while longer, only because you've got plenty of vertical to work with. The longer you let em go before you flip em means more budsites created, and more budsites means more bud. I'm just saying I think you could let them get bigger than that, and if you do you'll increase your yield.
> 
> Peace man, still a clean setup.


even with scrog netting at 12"? im not looking for vertical growth im goin for horizontal  when they get to 12" ill throw them under the scrog netting and with the 12/12 stretch ill weave them thru the netting. and theyll have all the support they need to hold dense nuggs 



Someguy15 said:


> Go with the FIM now, you won't regret it. That will give them a little time to recover and split before they hit the 12" mark and move into the flower space. IMO I like to fim as soon as I think I won't kill them or set them back for more then 3 -5 days. If they're healthy go for it.



thats wat im thinkin they look strong enough to take sum shock now and superthrive always helps recovery. so ill see wat i want to do tomorrow.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

so i had a chance to work on finishin all the electrical in the flower room including the new addition of green flouro bulbs to work during the dark period of the cycle. looks pretty trippy. anyways powered up all 6 600w ballast first try no breaker trips. figured id show u guys the progress as well...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 6, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so i had a chance to work on finishin all the electrical in the flower room including the new addition of green flouro bulbs to work during the dark period of the cycle. looks pretty trippy. anyways powered up all 6 600w ballast first try no breaker trips. figured id show u guys the progress as well...


Room looks tight Boomer. Some of those veg plants are looking prety studly. Yea the weather here is really trippy. Hot, cool, Santa Ana, earthquake, windy, rain, cold.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 6, 2010)

So Boomer, why are you limiting yourself to 12"? You can SCROG at any height.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 6, 2010)

that's gonna look so badass when your room's full with that green light going


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> So Boomer, why are you limiting yourself to 12"? You can SCROG at any height.


well i figure 12"-18" for a scrog heigth is good enough depeding on strain and SG is a small strain and id wanna do a short veg to allow faster harvests. if this round proves to not be as well filled in on the scrog netting then yes i will have to consider veggin longer the next round. but im sure ill learn a shitload from this round and its not all gonna b positive lol


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 6, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> well i figure 12"-18" for a scrog heigth is good enough depeding on strain and SG is a small strain and id wanna do a short veg to allow faster harvests. if this round proves to not be as well filled in on the scrog netting then yes i will have to consider veggin longer the next round. but im sure ill learn a shitload from this round and its not all gonna b positive lol


Haha cool bro I got ya. Well good luck either way, I'm sure you'll do ok even if things go kindy shitty with all that equipment you got! Then like you say, the time after that will be kickass.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am excited to see how full they get with short veg. That new avitar is sick. I have a LED green head light attachment that clips on the bill of my hat, but will be running some green bulbs in my new room.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 6, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I am excited to see how full they get with short veg. That new avitar is sick. I have a LED green head light attachment that clips on the bill of my hat, but will be running some green bulbs in my new room.


Yeah I'm tired of the stupid little flashlights, I want REAL lights too!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I am excited to see how full they get with short veg. That new avitar is sick. I have a LED green head light attachment that clips on the bill of my hat, but will be running some green bulbs in my new room.


haha ya i saw that at the hydro store but figured the bulbs would work the same


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

On days like this we lay to rest a man who gave his life for this country so we can enjoy our daily lives. You may not believe in the war but u better support our troops. I have never witnessed such a huge event as this funeral percession.Transferring the marines coffin to riverside for burial required hundreds of police escorts and they all came to show their support. Hundreds of fellow soldiers, veterans, and civilians came out all over yorba linda to show their support for local yorba linda marine KIA by an IED overseas.
Take a moment today to pay respects to him and his family and all the others gone and still serving. I send my regards to my younger brother Mark who is over in Afghanistan now and wish him home soon. Thank you to all who have served to give us a safe future.


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 6, 2010)

^^RIP^^

looking good buddy!! check out my grow in my sig,i got new pics


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

sp after discussing things with u guys and others as well as droppin in on a few good scrog grows im thinkin had shit backwards; just cuz im doin hydro the plants can grow faster but doin a true scrog does also require much more veg time. so im trippin thinkin i only need 3weeks of veg to hit 12" or my desired veg weave to scrog. so i appreciate the input guys and gonna have to talk it out more and get dialed. prob gonna play it by ear and see when i feel like ill flip the switch. but also remember i have two seperate grow rooms; the 4x4 veg tray cubes will be transferred to the flower room which is where theyll be placed under the scrog netting. i will still be doin the scrog netting and a 12" heigth but veg taller then that and begin training for horizontal growth. plz let me know more ideas


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 6, 2010)

How high are you trying to have the screen from the top of cube/medium level? Most of what I see around here people are setting the screen anywhere from 8-12 inches. I think the other general rule of thumb I've learned here is to fill the screen approximately 50% and then flip to flower. This way you can continue training through the stretch and then stop training around week 2-3 and let all the buds go vertical at that point. Hopefully someone who's actually done a scrog can enlighten you more, just letting you know what I've found researching to do scrog myself. Best of luck bro.


----------



## sagensour (Apr 6, 2010)

Lookin good Boomer. RIP^^^^. Its crazy how these brave men and women actually die for my freedom on a daily basis. Peace be with there families and friends. I noticed that you think it might take a week veg from clone to hit 12inch. I doubt it. Most DRO plants grow a inch a day. Most flip to flower at a week give or take a couple days. Cant wait man.


----------



## sagensour (Apr 6, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> How high are you trying to have the screen from the top of cube/medium level? Most of what I see around here people are setting the screen anywhere from 8-12 inches. I think the other general rule of thumb I've learned here is to fill the screen approximately 50% and then flip to flower. This way you can continue training through the stretch and then stop training around week 2-3 and let all the buds go vertical at that point. Hopefully someone who's actually done a scrog can enlighten you more, just letting you know what I've found researching to do scrog myself. Best of luck bro.


 Yup yup. Agreed m8. Back to basics. Find a strain that doest stretch or your fuck'd. Scrogs good with most purples because they are slow growers. I,ve heard of major results from this scrog stuff my friend and Itll work out just fine.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

spent hours and hours cutting two diff lengths of 1/4" hosing. 144total. and attaching a barb plug and dripper to each end of the hose. took a lot longer then i thought but works great so im stoked to finally now have up and running hydro auto feed for my vegging clones. 

for anyone whos interested in the details;

1/2" hosing for main feed channel hose and attachement to 250gph submersible pump to feed the drippers. then attached to the 1/2" hosing u branch off 1/4" hosing with a barb attachment that punches into the 1/2" tubing. then a dripper at the other end sticks into the rockwool and does a slow drip to feed the roots and make them grow outwards not just down. rockwool soaks up like a sponge. 
one thing to remember with running a drip system is u need to maintain even water psi across the feed system so all lengths on the table need to be equal and symetrical. plus it just looks cleaner. the table is on a slight slant and drains out the other end of the table into a bucket.

for getting rid of my waste water ( i will have 3 total waste runnoff totes ) i bought a 300gph submersible pump and hooked up a 25' garden hose so i can drop that pump into any of the three waste rez and run the pump to push water thru the hose and into the bathtub down the hallway. works gtreat for me. 


i do need sum advice, now that ive put in the drippers the rockwool white covers dont fit obviously as they were before, but im assuming i just need to cut two more spots for each dripper on the cube to fit in as well? i cant imagine another method lol. 

oh and the reason i went with two drippers instead of one; is even watering and in case one gets clogged for any reason even tho i have a prefilter for the drip system.


fyi the flower room drip system will be using a ring drip setup.


heres a shot showing the 1000w lamp has been moved down to 3ft away from the canopy. i left it high for the fresh clones to adjust to high lumens. i will see how they react to the new lighting and prob lower it to about 2ft eventually if needed. the aircooling helps alot conisdering i can keep my hand 6inches away without getting hot.
oh and dont mind the temps, i fukd up a breaker and had my AC and inline fan off while i was working on this shit.























oh and the 40gallon rez has 4 airstones in it. this pic shows the splitter. i have another splitter that does 8 as well. this keeps the water airrated for the feeding cycle. allows better nute uptake and roots breath.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

i changed out the rez today and filled up about 30gallons. prob gonna start using the full 40gall tho. 
fed with my veg lineup;

R.O. water 5.6 ph 970ppm total
sensi grow a & b
root excel
great white
cannazym
magical
bud candy
superthrive


im watering as needed. the pump is not on a timer. right now its every couple days for 5-10 mins

Im hoping to have time to FIM tomorrow


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 6, 2010)

That is a sweet veg set-up man. Very nice work Boomer!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

if u guys havent checked in recently i did a couple updates 1-2 pages ago and need sum input.

but i also need to decide which new strain to get this week. im finding out no one has master bubba cuttings and rumor was sum guy paid $5000 for a cutting of it lol. but either way i need sum new suggestions for a legit kush strain. im lookin for quantity with as much quality as obviously possible. but this is a vendor grow so max yield is neccessary. im research shit sitll but i trust real peeps opinions more. anyways let me know wat u guys think


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking good Boomer, Keep it up......


----------



## Drella (Apr 7, 2010)

you should get some of my ogkgc! HA! so much going on these past days for you. that shot with the 1000w and the transplanted clones is trippy! good luck with the scog, and congrats on dialing in the 6-600w bloom room,


----------



## JeepBeep (Apr 7, 2010)

Yo Boom. I got some Honey Moon (double purple) or some LA Confidential (both of which looks ridiculously healthy) If your interested. Bout to throw them in flower next week, and been looking for a way to keep the cutting going... I dunno just throwing it out there.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 7, 2010)

i appreciate it guys i found the master bubba kush cuttings but idk if theyll still be there tomorrow since its kind of a drive. there was only 5 total so hope its there


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Takes me three grows until I get a strain dialed in. Patience pays off here.
Its like putting all that little hose together. By the way, did you heat the hose with a lighter to make it more flexible? that works good.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 8, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Takes me three grows until I get a strain dialed in. Patience pays off here.
> Its like putting all that little hose together. By the way, did you heat the hose with a lighter to make it more flexible? that works good.


hmm naw never wouldve thought bout that. just mite have to do it since i have 4 diff hose lines ran.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 8, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Looking good Boomer, Keep it up......


thanks man things r gettin rollin 



Drella said:


> you should get some of my ogkgc! HA! so much going on these past days for you. that shot with the 1000w and the transplanted clones is trippy! good luck with the scog, and congrats on dialing in the 6-600w bloom room,


thanks drell, id be down but i found the strain i wanted 



JeepBeep said:


> Yo Boom. I got some Honey Moon (double purple) or some LA Confidential (both of which looks ridiculously healthy) If your interested. Bout to throw them in flower next week, and been looking for a way to keep the cutting going... I dunno just throwing it out there.


sounds legit i got my new strain today but maybe when i switch shit up


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 9, 2010)

So ive decided to ditch the current sour grape mothers in soilless mix and picked up an 8 bucket drip system with recirculating feed. its by general hydro. the medium will be peat pellets. for now i have the mothers crammed in under the 1000w lamp but i guess ill toss em tomorrow. sad to get rid of em but its part of progress. 

So today i was stoked to pick up the last four cuttings of Master x Bubba Kush. been lookin for a while and i picked up an eigth to sample it out. smoked it and burns smooth great flaver. im feelin out the high right now but its doin the job 

i took a pic of the ample kinda hard to see the real colors since the flash needed to be on, but its dense as shit. the 4 clones i got of the master bubba kush are just finisihing rooting and look great. post a pic of that as well. 

The new Scion system;
drip recirculating feed individual bucket system with float valve and rez. 
peat pellet medium. 
I will transplant 4 Master x Bubba Kush and 4 Sour grape clones into the buckets and FIM them at 12" i will wait 8 weeks or maybe before to take any cuttings from them.
for support im considering tomatoe trellis when they start to get heigth and gurth. 


The last round of sour grape cuttings i took are doin ok. ive been battling temps and diff methods of venting and cooling to find the best method. 

I FIMmed the vegging clones on the 4x4 table and they seem to be doin fine after 24hours. i had given them a feeding before and after with superthrive to help with shock. 

my dad swung by today and finished hooking up the AC unit. test ran it with the remote and cooled down the room quick. so glad its up and running first try. im just about finished with all my plumbing and electrical down in the garage so ill put a video toghether showing u guys in great detail what we rigged up to make it work;
24,000btu 2ton Split AC unit with condensor placed outside the garage with hosing ran to the room.
Subpanel breaker box in the garage with romex running up to the rooms to3 diff outlet power boxes designed for 120v and 240v.
Reverse osmosis system connected to house plumbing and drips into the 200 gallon RO rez tank.
Also show the submesrible pump that pumps the RO water in the 200gall rez up to both growrooms to the 3 seperate rez tanks ready to feed the pants.



think thats it for now so heres the pix










FIM


















Master x Bubba Kush cuttings










rooting sour grape cuttings










new scion hydro buckets on the right under the turned off 400w lamp.
the old SG mothers have been moved away to clear room










sample of the Master Bubba Kush


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks good bro.


----------



## norcalikilla (Apr 9, 2010)

hey man +rep. this is going to be amazing when its all up and running. looks like all of your hard work is about to pay off. one day i hope to be in your position!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 9, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> hey man +rep. this is going to be amazing when its all up and running. looks like all of your hard work is about to pay off. one day i hope to be in your position!


Looking good Boomer. If your room temps are a prob you should address the source. Your lights are sealed and you should pull air through the light from the room so you get air conditioned air over the lights. You can also cool the air coming out of the light with an icebox before the air goes into the carbon filter. With this air rotation the lights should be cool enough to touch the hoods. 

The second thing you can try is a chiller for the reservoirs. See SOGS setup as he has diffusiers setup in each res and all are plumbed to one chiller. You can also insulate your res' to help keep them cool and keep the light off them.

I would not use outside air except to flush circulate during dark periods. This assumes you are still doing sealed CO2 which allows you to have higher canopy temps ~80. With the above setup your res' will be much cooler.

GT


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 9, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> hey man +rep. this is going to be amazing when its all up and running. looks like all of your hard work is about to pay off. one day i hope to be in your position!


thanks man glad u could stop by and for the rep




greenthumb111 said:


> Looking good Boomer. If your room temps are a prob you should address the source. Your lights are sealed and you should pull air through the light from the room so you get air conditioned air over the lights. You can also cool the air coming out of the light with an icebox before the air goes into the carbon filter. With this air rotation the lights should be cool enough to touch the hoods.
> 
> The second thing you can try is a chiller for the reservoirs. See SOGS setup as he has diffusiers setup in each res and all are plumbed to one chiller. You can also insulate your res' to help keep them cool and keep the light off them.
> 
> ...




the room in the update above is the Veg room which is not running c02.
my rez temps are 68 usually. i run a 10,000btu portable unit 24/7 and the lights are air cooled and sealed with the fan intake and exhausting back outside. i decided against chillers and iceboxes due to waste of money in my opinion between $2000 chillers and the extra elect requirement and billing and the iceboxes and extra plumbing needs. thats why i picked up a 2ton split AC unit for the flower room. ive got the temps in the veg room down for the most part but wat i was saying was i tested diff methods to see wat works best. im most likely goin to add a Y split into the veg room duct with a damper to allow exhausting the room. still deciding wat all i want to do. mite bump up to a new 1ton AC portable unit for the veg room as well.


----------



## Drella (Apr 9, 2010)

nice to see you got ur new strains, and the ac is working chill. keep it up brother!


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 9, 2010)

Still lurking, this are looking good Boomer.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 9, 2010)

Drella said:


> nice to see you got ur new strains, and the ac is working chill. keep it up brother!


ya im stoked. hopin to see how ur strains turned out and compare after this crop and maybe pik up a cutting from u



northeastern lights said:


> Still lurking, this are looking good Boomer.



glad u could stop by. appreciate it stay tuned gonna headoff quick


----------



## MR. MAGNUM (Apr 9, 2010)

Love the new setup Boomer, It's looking great!


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 9, 2010)

dude thats a wicced set musta cost a small fortune you did real gud


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey boomer, 
The waterfarm set up you got. I grew a couple times with them and found it hard to maintain proper nutes and ph in the individual containers. The deal is the gravity feed does not move the water between the stations. What I did was modify it to drain all to one res between waterings. Then I was able to check nutes and ph all at once.

Its in my waterfarm journal if you wanna check it out.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey boomer,
> The waterfarm set up you got. I grew a couple times with them and found it hard to maintain proper nutes and ph in the individual containers. The deal is the gravity feed does not move the water between the stations. What I did was modify it to drain all to one res between waterings. Then I was able to check nutes and ph all at once.
> 
> Its in my waterfarm journal if you wanna check it out.


thanks for hte headsup we were talking about that with mybuddy at the hydro store since they have the thing setup for display and he said the ph is a bitch but i guess it sumthing to be watched closely. im gonna have to take a look and see the drain setup


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 9, 2010)

yea, heres a paint file from when I did it.







Actually that to convert to ebb an flow. I did it with the air pumps, ebb an flow, then I just ran lines right to the circles
Whatever you decide to do, drill more holes in the bottom of the brown inner tub.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks again cruz i read the whole first page and gonna talk to my guy tomorrow and see wat he suggests. mite just throw a pump in the rez to force circulate the water thus in theory help reduce ph inbalance..? idk we will see or ill do ur method


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

A simpler way to move your water almost passively, would be to use some really big airstones in your res... It will move the water and help with your pH issues... Think of a fish tank....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 10, 2010)

I am not sure if you already thought of this Boomer, but I have a 500 gph pump on is side in my res to circulate. It works great, I can actually add nutes and it mixes them for me in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Drella (Apr 10, 2010)

theres some great hydro minds at work here, cheers on getting it dialed in boomer, i really want to see you dial it in.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 10, 2010)

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 10, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks again cruz i read the whole first page and gonna talk to my guy tomorrow and see wat he suggests. mite just throw a pump in the rez to force circulate the water thus in theory help reduce ph inbalance..? idk we will see or ill do ur method


Its not the ph in the controller or the ph in the top res. Its controlling the ph and PPMs in each container thats hard. You know how when you are growing even the same strain one plant grow better or worse than another. Same deal happens in each bucket. You will see, its a pain in the ass. You cant force circulate the water between the stations one line in, one line out. Thats why I figured the only way to do it is to collect the water together then pump it all back. You can put the water pump and the air pump on the same timer. It will take a few minutes to fill the station again and start watering but that wont harm an air pump.

Whatever works for ya man. Maybe you wont have that issue keeping them all in veg and all the same size. I would give them a shot of clearex once a month to clean out all those lines and tubs too. If you go with a conversion. If not, you can clean them by hand. I found not only does clearex flush the nutrients from a plant it cleans up the containers pretty good.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Its not the ph in the controller or the ph in the top res. Its controlling the ph and PPMs in each container thats hard. You know how when you are growing even the same strain one plant grow better or worse than another. Same deal happens in each bucket. You will see, its a pain in the ass. You cant force circulate the water between the stations one line in, one line out. Thats why I figured the only way to do it is to collect the water together then pump it all back. You can put the water pump and the air pump on the same timer. It will take a few minutes to fill the station again and start watering but that wont harm an air pump.
> 
> Whatever works for ya man. Maybe you wont have that issue keeping them all in veg and all the same size. I would give them a shot of clearex once a month to clean out all those lines and tubs too. If you go with a conversion. If not, you can clean them by hand. I found not only does clearex flush the nutrients from a plant it cleans up the containers pretty good.



thanks for the advice cruz i grabbed a submersible pump today and supposedly he says itll help and in theory like u said it should b ok since its in veg. but he said no matter wat checkin ph everyday is standard and this system shouldnt go unchecked for more then 3. basically for the first year or so with my setups i need to master everything before i can even really trust shit to run alone. even then im focused on checkin shit everyday as part of habit. but im gonna try the pump and see at happens. i think ur right tho cuz the pump will push water from the controller to the first bucket but then wat ya know? just floods that bucket and maybe help push thru to the next 7? idk so we will see


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 10, 2010)

picked up a new cannon camera at bestbuy. been lookin to step up my photography so i decided to go with an slr camera and has so many functions i gotta read the manual lol. def takes waaaay better close up pix and fast shutter which is great for the dogs. anyways from now on all the pix will b hd quality


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 10, 2010)

very nice camera. im so jealous...


----------



## bruno716 (Apr 10, 2010)

I like your style


----------



## Drella (Apr 10, 2010)

i like the monster drink in the backround


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

I love Canon dslr's Boomer mate fucking awesome cameras. It may have many functions but there is a point and shoot setting if u canny be botherd.


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice Boomskeet. Spending like a drunken sailor over here..... I am jealous of you, I will be adding some new toys here soon


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 11, 2010)

I dont mean to beat a dead horse but if you force water to the stations as it is you will just empty the controller and over flow the stations. So lets say you disconnect the tee at the bottom of the controller, go straight to the first station, then the rest and the return to the controller. OK, the water leaving the controller traveling down a line then comes to a tee. I would think most of the water is gonna pass right by. To make this work dont you think you would need to have an entry and exit point on each station? If you did that and ran the pump often I think it would work.

Just remember if you want proper PH and nutrient levels without collecting the water back to one res you need to check each station because it will be different.


----------



## JeepBeep (Apr 12, 2010)

Thats a sick new Camera, I have also been looking to get one, (for my fish tank) Did you pick up any macro lenses? Cant wait to see some pics with the new camera... Hey dont forget to put your girl in the pics to!! HaHa JP.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 13, 2010)

havent been on lately just bustin my ass figuring shit out with the waterfarm mother system. maintainin PH with the setup its made for is a bitch so i modified it into stritcly drip rings and the runoff into the rez bucket below gets pushed bak to the controller main rez bucket and inside is the water pump that recirculates the water via the ring drip emiters. pretty simple mod just took sum thinkin and help from cruzer lol. but either way ill have to ph everyday itll just allow me to make sure each bucket receives the same corrrect ph.









the vegging ladies seem to be recovering nicely from the FIM. new growth already rollin. sum are much taller then others so i LST them to allow the others to catch up in height. 










i added another oscillating wall fan to blow directly onto the table since the other one will just rotate bak and forth across the room once the new mothers are in.

got sum greencrack cuttings today from a friend









fed the ladies with my veg recipe ppms 1200 (highgher then i wanted but i had already topped off my rez so i figured fuk it we will see wat happens) and ph @ 5.8

ladies in the pix look thirsty since the lights had just came on and havent been watered in 3 days


----------



## hardroc (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck with the ph, hope it stay regulated for ya in both.
Going with some Green Crack now I see.......hear alot of good things about that strain. 
Can't wait to see when you get some flowering going.
Good luck with the grow man.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks good bro. I know where the GC came from I bet...hehehe.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lookin good on the plants man. One (important) thing I noticed... that power strip is sitting on the floor like 5 ft from a 50 gal rez! That's a big time safety concern, use the slots on the back and get them mounted at least a ft off the floor. Don't mean to be a nag but I'd hate to see something shitty happen. Gl bro.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 14, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Good luck with the ph, hope it stay regulated for ya in both.
> Going with some Green Crack now I see.......hear alot of good things about that strain.
> Can't wait to see when you get some flowering going.
> Good luck with the grow man.


thanks man ya im gonna put the GC in with a buddys veg room since im out of room right now and just mother the sour grape and master bubba kush.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Lookin good on the plants man. One (important) thing I noticed... that power strip is sitting on the floor like 5 ft from a 50 gal rez! That's a big time safety concern, use the slots on the back and get them mounted at least a ft off the floor. Don't mean to be a nag but I'd hate to see something shitty happen. Gl bro.




thanks for the headsup but that was just a temp thing in the room while im working on shit but its good to bring up for others who maybe skip that memo lol. water below waist, electric above waist. K.I.S.S.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Looks good bro. I know where the GC came from I bet...hehehe.


haha wanna take a stab at it?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lookin clean boomer! Can't wait to see some of the high resolution shots


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 14, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Lookin clean boomer! Can't wait to see some of the high resolution shots


thanks raider ya the new cam is alot beter but im not haha. i still have to sit down read up on it and mess with shit.


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 14, 2010)

Is that some vertical lighting I see in your avatar?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Is that some vertical lighting I see in your avatar?


I think that's just the flash reflecting off his mylar covered ducting... I had to look really closely too...lol...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 15, 2010)

haha ya lacey is right its just the reflection from the green cfl on that side of the room


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 15, 2010)

sup boomer long time since i dropped by last....

...... rooms are looking great going to bring many smiles to thousands of patients .

just some experience with the waterfarms not sure if this was covered and i just missed it.

Waterfarm Mods

Not sure if it is just the nutes i use(house&garden) but once a week i was cleaning the drip line because off the calcium build up, honestly now i just them as DWC after two weeks of growth

Still watching


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> sup boomer long time since i dropped by last....
> 
> ...... rooms are looking great going to bring many smiles to thousands of patients .
> 
> ...



glad u could stop by. thanks for the link im gonna check it out. fnny how u and cruzer got the waterfarm then modified it completely diff ways and i myself did a diff method haha.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thats one thing thats cool about hydro, you can constantly mess with it and never seem to perfect it. I saw a drawing of a system today thats unreal. Picture an 8x8 table with two 1k bulbs in a 6 foot cool tube vertically in the center, vertical pvc tubes stuck in 5 gallon pots full of hydroton all around it with holes in the sides for the plants. He just waters the top of the pvc tube. Yields 6 lbs per table. You can fit 4 tables in a 2 car garage.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wowsas!!!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 16, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thats one thing thats cool about hydro, you can constantly mess with it and never seem to perfect it. I saw a drawing of a system today thats unreal. Picture an 8x8 table with two 1k bulbs in a 6 foot cool tube vertically in the center, vertical pvc tubes stuck in 5 gallon pots full of hydroton all around it with holes in the sides for the plants. He just waters the top of the pvc tube. Yields 6 lbs per table. You can fit 4 tables in a 2 car garage.


damn thats ridic. def a great gpw if hes using only 2 1000w. u do get the most lumens use out of vertical lighting tho hands down


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 16, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> damn thats ridic. def a great gpw if hes using only 2 1000w. u do get the most lumens use out of vertical lighting tho hands down


Prob if done right, but that's the hard part. The newest High Times has an article all about vertical growing.


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Apr 18, 2010)

just wanted to say, man, things in your place are lookin great..... keep up the good work. just one question though... how much power (total) does your grow use? have you put any thought at all into led for supplimental or veg lighting?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 18, 2010)

bonnie'n'klyde said:


> just wanted to say, man, things in your place are lookin great..... keep up the good work. just one question though... how much power (total) does your grow use? have you put any thought at all into led for supplimental or veg lighting?


thanks for stopping by. i draw sumwhere between 50-70amps given if everything was flipped on at the same time for a mass power surge. but LED would b sumthing to check into. ive seen a demo at the Hemp convention and they have em at greencoast hydro buuut i havent researched them enough to decide wat id wanna do. but if uve got sum info on them feel free to shed sum light. i know cruzer uses LED for his veg but with this size of crop idk wat itd all take


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks for stopping by. i draw sumwhere between 50-70amps given if everything was flipped on at the same time for a mass power surge. but LED would b sumthing to check into. ive seen a demo at the Hemp convention and they have em at greencoast hydro buuut i havent researched them enough to decide wat id wanna do. but if uve got sum info on them feel free to shed sum light. i know cruzer uses LED for his veg but with this size of crop idk wat itd all take


 
I would like to use LED's but I'll wait a few more years till they improve a bit. I would use them now for veg if they didn't cost so much. I'd rather just use T5's.


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is my thread on LED's
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/314516-real-led-discussion.html 

What size is your veg area, that would help to determine how many LED's you would need?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 19, 2010)

bonnie'n'klyde said:


> Here is my thread on LED's
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/314516-real-led-discussion.html
> 
> What size is your veg area, that would help to determine how many LED's you would need?


well i have an entire 11.5'x10' veg room to be used when/if i needed but i use a 1000w MH lamp over a 4'x4' flood table, then 2 T5 lamps for cuttings and a 400w MH lamp for 8 mothers


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think you're on the right track Boomer, In my opinion LEDS are just not cost effective for a space that size. Wait a year or so and when the super LEDS come out and people buy those you can pick up used for cheap on craigslist or ebay.

Talking about lighting, have you ever flowered with T5"s?
Man, blew me away. The amount of trichs.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 19, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I think you're on the right track Boomer, In my opinion LEDS are just not cost effective for a space that size. Wait a year or so and when the super LEDS come out and people buy those you can pick up used for cheap on craigslist or ebay.
> 
> Talking about lighting, have you ever flowered with T5"s?
> Man, blew me away. The amount of trichs.


thanks for the input cruz. 

from wat ive seen around using flouros to flower out with is a waste... buuut ive never done it myself so i wouldnt know. 

im curious tho how long did u veg for and wat was the result? yield quality etc? im all about trichs but just didnt think a T5 could produce the same lumens needed/wanted as an HID/

ill wait on LEDs since this setup set me bak a pretty penny and gotta be a smart biz man and recoop my investment before i start fuckin around with new equip that isnt proven as/more effective


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll tell you for veg I'm trading in all my MH for t5's. The 8 bulb puts out 40,000 lumens. My cousin has one and it's fucking awsome. But I really prefer to veg under my 600 HPS whenever I can.


----------



## gumball (Apr 19, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> I'll tell you for veg I'm trading in all my MH for t5's. The 8 bulb puts out 40,000 lumens. My cousin has one and it's fucking awsome. But I really prefer to veg under my 600 HPS whenever I can.


what wattage?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 19, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> I'll tell you for veg I'm trading in all my MH for t5's. The 8 bulb puts out 40,000 lumens. My cousin has one and it's fucking awsome. But I really prefer to veg under my 600 HPS whenever I can.


hmm thats very interesting ill have to check into that. save me money and cooling costs


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 19, 2010)

gumball said:


> what wattage?


Pretty sure it's an odd number like 432. Says right on the box I just can't rememebr. He paid 275 and some change.



BooMeR242 said:


> hmm thats very interesting ill have to check into that. save me money and cooling costs


 
40,000 and you can put plants so much closer than the HPS. So the floros actually outperform the 400 HPS. Extra bonus, hardly and heat.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 20, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Pretty sure it's an odd number like 432. Says right on the box I just can't rememebr. He paid 275 and some change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love my 4 bulb T5. its 54w per 4 ft bulb so 216w total. I like to keep it about 12 in above the tops and I can veg 20 clones in 1.5 gal containers under it. and almost no heat


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 20, 2010)

Figured id jump on real quick and wish everyone a very high day and look for me in the rain at the Angel game lol. gonna b so faded im gonna love it/ Ill be the guy with a coors light in his hand and joint in the other baha. Comer find me security...

Anyways im due for a solid veg update. good things goin on inthe room and stoked to be almost to flower time  stay tuned


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 20, 2010)

Staying Tuned, atentivley.



WTF happened to spell check?


----------



## haze2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im tuned. Haze


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did he buy a T5 with 8 bulbs for $275? Hard to find the 4 footers 4 bulb for less than $200


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 21, 2010)

still checkin out RIUs new format but should grow on me.

but heres sum ladies vegging as promised.

Sum have taken off after the FIM recovery so ive LSTd them (low stress trained) to the drippers. if u look close at the closeup ull see the clone bent sideways and tied down switching the auxins to focus growth on the side secondary shoots. still a learning process since im already training before i put them in the flower room underneath the actual scrog netting so i hope this type of training is ok and will still allow me to weave thru the netting in the next couple weeks.

Im on veg week #4 now and waiting for the smaller ladies to catch up so i can have an even canopy to start flower with and keep even thru the switch. most are at "12 tall and smallest at 9" so just waiting now.

gonna do one more feeding from the nute rez then empty the rez and flush with plain RO water and get them on their last nute mix for veg. not sure if ill go to week 6 of veg or flip before then.

too be honest ive gotten flat out exhausted after all that work building those rooms alone for the most part my energy has been depleted and i havent done much of anything for two weeks except tweaking the veg room and workin on the new mother station. so i still gotta get the flower room dialed asap before i can even consider flipping the switch. 

but anyways temps in the veg room have been perfect and i picked the strongest 4 sour grape cuttings i had and thru them in the waterfarm bucket system that has been converted to a drip feed system and maintains/balances my ph levels even across all buckets now. (well so far haha)

the master bubba kush 4 cuttings were thrown in the remaining 4 buckets to start mothers. gotta start feeding them soon and hope they take off. im gonna need cuttings asap so my cycle wont be perfectly dialed yet but timeline will b close and ill get it adjusted after the new mothers are up and growing. but heres the pix enjoy































oh an check this bitch out. weird that shes in the middle and treated the same as the others striving around her but shes losing the battle... ive checked the drippers each watering and its fine so not sure wat i did wrong but oh well ill pullher soon and check it out


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good! I can understand why your beat, it looks like your workin all the time lol


----------



## slipperyP (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the set up nice and clean...I was eyeing that same table at the hydro shop....sweet purchase. What are you using for the floor in your grow area?


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 21, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Where did he buy a T5 with 8 bulbs for $275? Hard to find the 4 footers 4 bulb for less than $200


From the local hydro shop. Even discount hydro has them pretty cheap. http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=796&navid=40


----------



## chainseeker (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn dude nice grow plus rep


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 21, 2010)

slipperyP said:


> I like the set up nice and clean...I was eyeing that same table at the hydro shop....sweet purchase. What are you using for the floor in your grow area?


thanks man the table is legit.
both my rooms are lined with pond liner. u can grab it at home depot or lowes. sure u could order it too but considering its heavy im sure shipping will be a good penny. 



chainseeker said:


> Damn dude nice grow plus rep


thanks for the rep and stopping by


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like to look of things. I took a quick skim through it all and will go back and read it when I'm not so pressed for time but I am subbed and good looking set up there man lot of effort went into that I bet.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn Bro, they are really comin along nicely. Looking very healthy and happy. Isn't it crazy how one plant will do that sometimes? I am very impressed at how good they look considering this is your first hydro run. You are doing something right


----------



## quickrip (Apr 21, 2010)

Boomer the new addition is unbelievable man. It sounds like so much fun bro. + rep for such attention to detail. Keep it up man!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 21, 2010)

One dead plant in all of those? I'd say that has nothing to do with your methods, just a bad egg. Not like you'll lose any yield from pulling it. Can't wait to see the flower room up and running.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 22, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> I like to look of things. I took a quick skim through it all and will go back and read it when I'm not so pressed for time but I am subbed and good looking set up there man lot of effort went into that I bet.


glad u could stop by the fun is jsut starting. 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn Bro, they are really comin along nicely. Looking very healthy and happy. Isn't it crazy how one plant will do that sometimes? I am very impressed at how good they look considering this is your first hydro run. You are doing something right


thanks raider ya it tripped me out how just that one had deficiency and stunted. oh well i made sure to have 6 extra bakup cubes veggin just in case i lost any. so im covered like white on rice baha.

and i do have to give u credit my friend followin ur first hydro round and the following others helped me get dialed. along with countless hours of research and talking with people lol. just hopin i can give bak to others online lookin for help to get dialed.


----------



## sagensour (Apr 22, 2010)

Man those Green Cracks are of the hook. I like the red cups, that OG style. Lookin good


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 22, 2010)

k so im gettin ready to pik up my supplies and start building my scrog netting. look to discuss diff ways to build it and more importantly to me; diff ways of scrogging and the theories behind diff methods...


so for the materials im lookin to just make support stands out of PVC and i like the metal wire fencing style u use for drywall and shit. idk if ud called it chicken wire but its stronger then the netting trellis ive seen. ive also seen the green plastic type used but the metal wire support seems best to me. unless u guys got a reason i should reconsider.

wat i have been tryin to figure out from all my books and videos and readin all these threads, wat are the diff ways pees are scrogging and why.

#1; horizontal net 12" above base of plant, tuck the top of the main shoot under the netting and let it continue to grow sideways as the smaller shoots are now growin vertically thru the netting and turn into colas? 

#2; horizontal netting 12" above base of plant, weave the main shoot in and out of the netting and let side shoots grow vertically thru as well?

#3; horizontal netting etc; each plant grows freely thru the netting and netting is used basically for support?

i understand the heigth of the netting could be lower or higher depending on strain but 12" seems pretty good for the strains ive chosen and dont want to veg forever. unless again sumone has sumthing to say that i should reonsider. 
also im aaware of trimming everything below the netting for humidity pests etc issues.

wat im lookin to discuss with everyone is there versions of scrog theyve done themselves or have followed other grows. please feel free to post pix of ur own grow or any other scrog uve come across.

plz no bashing on others theories and ideas, but also no bullshit posts.
i want everyone to feel comfortable posting ideas and theories and asking questions. im lookin to hear everyones ideas out and make my own decision or modify wat i like, dont like etc.
so please post away.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 22, 2010)

8-12 inches is fine for screen height. Train all shoots horizontally under the screen until week 2 of flower roughly, flip 12/12 when roughly 70-80% of the screen is full. Then stop all training and your buds will all emerge vertically above the screen. around week 3 you can lolipop everything below the screen, you should have 100% canopy coverage at that pt.

#3 isn't a scrog at all imo. Although easy you can accomplish the same thing with tomato cages.

pics around here if I could just find them... Planning to employ the chicken wire scrog in my new setup in the fall so I've been researching.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 23, 2010)

lookin good boomer. glad i found this one. subbed.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

haven't seen any of your grows for a while..... how goes it?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 23, 2010)

waaaaaat?! TLD? haha wtf whend u get bak? u sneak in after this RIU format change? haha trippy


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 23, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> lookin good boomer. glad i found this one. subbed.


glad u could swing by brotha ive watched ur last two grows sumwat silently. great work over there man and im applying a lot i saw with these coming grows.

-also guys check out his journal if ure lookin for an SOG hydro style grow dialed with c02 etc


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> 8-12 inches is fine for screen height. Train all shoots horizontally under the screen until week 2 of flower roughly, flip 12/12 when roughly 50% of the screen is full. Then stop all training and your buds will all emerge vertically above the screen. around week 3 you can lolipop everything below the screen, you should have 100% canopy coverage at that pt.
> 
> #3 isn't a scrog at all imo. Although easy you can accomplish the same thing with tomato cages.
> 
> pics around here if I could just find them... Planning to employ the chicken wire scrog in my new setup in the fall so I've been researching.



great info man thanks for sharing. id rep u again but gotta wait lol. so high five...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

I think FDD and I have worked out our differences and have an understanding. He was gracious enough to unbann me


----------



## quickrip (Apr 23, 2010)

If I could suggest something for you it would be to use 3/4 inch or even 1 inch pvc to make the frame for your scrog. I used 1/2 inch cause I thought it would be easy to work with which it is, but when you go to tie up the wire or fencing it bends too much and is hard to get tight. I think using the wire might help with this also being stronger. As Im sure you know getting it tight is essential for keeping it from bowing up as the plants grow. Below is a pic of my screen about 2 weeks before I flipped to 12/12 with hindu skunk. I flipped at about 30% full. Being very indica dom. it didnt stretch very much after the flip and I ended up removing the screen cause it wasnt filled up anyway. So I think that a generalization like flipping your shit with screen 50% full might work great for a sativa dom. [stretches like hell in the first 2-3 weeks of flower], but not in every case. I know it didnt in my situation. So I guess knowing your strain[which I did not] always plays a big part. Also I added an extra level of pvc above the screen so I can tie supports across for overly heavy buds. I havent needed mine yet but I hope to on the next round. You might try something to that affect as Im sure with your expert talent you will need support later. Happy scroggin!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 23, 2010)

Man I typed a long message and lost the fuckin thing, anyway I will give you the condensed version. I would use a screen that you can fit your hand through. My first screen had small about 2.5"x2.5" squares and it was tough to work in the middle of the trays. Also, as far as training goes, since you have so many plants in your trays you probably don't have enough room to do too much weaving. I would just bend the top shoots until the sides catch up then let them go. Atleast for the first run to see how they fill out. I know you had said a while back that you didin't want your screen too crowded. I really like the nylon netting, It is easy to work with and I secure mine with zip ties and it is pretty sturdy once it is secured. I also agree, use the 1" pvc, The 1/2 inch is too flimsy. If you make a box shape with the pvc it will fit right in the bottom of your trays too and is vey sturdy. Makes it easy between runs to clean the trays and shit. Also, you don't need to glue the pvc so you can take it apart and adjust the screen if needed on the next run. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 23, 2010)

kind of annoying that this new RIU format is switching peoples pictures around in their journal and when i try to "multi quote" everyone it multi quotes all my previous multi quotes from the last post i made the other day. so annoying oh well ill do it one by one.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 23, 2010)

@ TLD; glad to see ur bak and FDD is chill with everything. hope ull stick around for much needed advise. 

@quickrip; thanks for sharing ur story. i need to hear things like that (learning curve) since others have scrogged enough right or wrong they have learned and im lookin to avoid making as many mistakes as possible. so i appreciate it.

but the sour grape isnt a big plant so i should fill up the screen to ensure a full canopy. i like the concept of adding support above the scrog net for big colas later. did u have a pic of wat u were talkin about to share?


@raider; man i know how u feel about losing those huge posts due to sum RIU issue. but def gonna go with 1" pvc piping. and since im using 4'x8' tables in my flower room ill have enough room to build the pvc table inside the flood hydro table which like u said makes for solid support and easy maintenance. 

im also considering the switch to white nylon for scrogging. been talkin with jack about his scrogs and he uses it and showed me pix and makes senes like raider said about weaving in and out u need ur hand to fit or its gonna b an issue down the line. things like this i would never of thought of if it wasnt for u guys so again thanks.


----------



## quickrip (Apr 23, 2010)

Heres a few shots of my setep about a week b4 12/12

I didnt put the pvc inside my tray. instead i drilled small holes around the edge to zip tie it to. I think raiders idea is better to put it inside but I need all the room I can get cause thats only a 3x6 1/2 foot tray not the 4x8.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 23, 2010)

thnks for the pix. ya the 4x8 tray will b big enough to build the pvc inside it. but like u said u needed all the room u could get. 

i like ur setup with the top cola support but i wont b able to since im heigth restricted. on one side of the room the exhaust venting has two 10" 90degree turns that stick out 6" into the table. its perfect to fit a scrog screen under and control the ladies from growing too tall.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 23, 2010)

so i was taking measurements today in the flower room and trying to figure out wat i need for the scrog table build.

i need sum help deciding how high to make it...

when people refer to 12" scrog netting is that 12" above the base of the plant? im sure its not 12" abbove the canopy and it wouldnt make sense to say 12" from the floor or tray... 
since the rockwool cube itself is 6" and im throwin that cube on top of a rockwool slab that is prob another 4" or more... that thats 10" from the bottom of the tray to the base of the plant... then the plants themselves are 12"+ in veg growth.

soooo.... i was thinkn of building the netting a total of 18" from the BOTTOM of the tray which fits perfectly under exhaust ducting i mentioned earlier. 
which leaves sumthing like 8" of plant between the scrog net and the base of the plant. kinda faded so i hope i didnt make this more confusing then it already is lol.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 23, 2010)

usually their referring to height from soil/substrate surface to the trellis. Sounds like u have it figured out though, 18" from the bottom sounds like it will work well.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

*The Scrog Method *

So, you want to tackle a scrog do ya? Excellent choice! Scrog or SCREEN OF GREEN is one of the most productive and easiest ways to grow indoors. Now lets not get this confused with the Sea of green method. SOG involves no training nor does it have one item a scrog always has. A screen. Scrog has been around for many years. Before HID's were introduces many used floro's with this method with good success. 
Now lets talk about the scrog for a little bit here. What is a scrog? What is screen of green? Well, it is just that. A screen is the main character of scrog. It is usually made of wire or something sturdy enough to hold back the growing canopy. This wire should have some holes in it about 2x2inches in size so that the plant mater can easily grow up through the wire and be supported by it. The wire is secured between the grow medium and the lamp at a distance determined by the size of your lamp. We will get into that later. The plants grow through the screen about 3-4 inches and then are pulled back under and spread out where YOU want them to grow. Its as easy as that folks. Its a great way to grow. Let me put it this way. I have tried untrained methods like SOG and have never come close to the yeild I get with a scrog. Okay, sounds  easy right? So, what are you waiting for? 

*Getting Started *
This is the hard part. Getting started. Damned if it ain't for me man. I spend hours thinkin of shit before I do it. lol Anyway, this isnt rocket science. If you've already got an area where you established plants growing you are halfway there. 

*The SCREEN *
Remember at least 2x2inch squares. You can use chicken wire as well or even some tightly strug rope but I would suggest wire. You need something strong to support the buds and hold back the canopy growth. The screen needs to be cut to size. The size of the screen is determined by the size of your lamp. Remember that to get the good bud formation you want from 50 watts per square foot so your screen size should not exceed that. Check the examples below. 

150hps screen size 1.75ft x 1.75ft 

250hps screen size 2.25ft x 2.25ft 

400hps screen size 2.91ft x 2.75ft 

600hps screen size 3.45ft x 3.45ft 

1000hps screen size 4.4ft x 4.5ft 

If your screen exceeds the 50wpsf thing alittle. Thats perfectly okay. Just dont overdoit. lol Now once you've determined the size of your screen and cut it to size. Situate it over your grow area and secure it into place. Just a few screws will hold it in place. Your mounting a screen. Not a twenty pound wall painting. lol.....Wait just a minute! You need to figure out where to set the screen. First, a few questions to ask. Is your lamp air cooled and what size is your lamp? These two questions determine how close you can get to your canopy. This is very important stuff. The closer you get the better off you are. If you do not have air cooled lamps then a simple fan blowing between the canopy and the the lamp should do the trick. Okay, now lets set that screen. Here's some examples of screen settings for hps's. These are not exact settings. They are just a baseline idea. If you can get your lamp closer. Good for you. If you can't. Thats okay too. Dont worry. If you've got the right watts per footage they will produce. 

150hps 10-12 inches 
250hps 12-15 inches 
400hps 16-20 inches 
600hps 20+ 
1000hps 24+ 

*Your Plants *
How Many Will I Need Under The Screen? Usually the rule is one plant per square foot of screen. I go with as few plants as I can whenever possible. One side of my flower chamber is almost 3x3ft. Thats almost 9 sqft. I only have 6 plants under there and the screens are pretty full. So, the rule does not always need to be followed. Having less plants can be a good thing if they happen to discover your illegal activity..lol.....Remember with fewer plants you will have to veg a bit longer but be patient and hang in there. Its well worth the wait. 

Spacing Lets talk about the spacing between the plant medium and the screen. This space will need to be large enough to allow you room to manipulate your plants during the training phase. I usually use around 8 inches. Some people use more/less. Eight seems to be just enough for me but when working in a 3x3ft space it is still a tight space for a big guy. lol..... 

What Is The Best Strain To Grow In A Scrog? Now lets talk about your plants alittle bit. What kind should you be growing in a scrog you ask? Hmmmmm. Well, any kind your heart desires my friend. That's right. Most any plant strain can be grown without much difficulty using a scrog. The secret is in the screen. Some strains require more training than others but that is the only difference. Heavy yeild indica's are excellent scrog candidates but the unruley sativa can really shine with proper training and timing. 

*Hydro or Soil? *

So, how are you going to do this scrog? Is it going to bubble, flow or just sit there? Here's some things you may consider before your plants get tangled up in the screen. 

*Hydro:* No real problem here. I prefer to scrog with a bubbler system over soil anyday. The problem lies in the flush. I explain below. 

*Soil:* Soil grows and scrogs are a wonderful thing. Orgainc buds rule. One problem I ran into when scroging with soil was the flushing of the medium at the end of the grow. Well, with the plants tangled in the screen. One can not just transport to the sink and flush. My soil buckets drain into catch pans. Then I have to drain the catch pans. Takes a while but it works. Hydro is much easier though. 

Okay man, you just did something that will almost double your yeild in the next sixty days. So, how do you feel about that? The screen is set. Now its time to move on to other things. Lets take a look at whats going to happen when these babies start to grow through the screen. 

*Managing the Scrog Grow* 
You have done some things that are a little out of the ordinary from your usual grow regiem. Things look a little different. A wire screen has invaded your grow space and it looks weird in there. Maybe you even have a few inches growth through the screen. What in the fuck am I gonna do now? lol.......Be cool man. Here's where the real fun begins and were the beauty of scrog growing starts. 

*Vegging:* Here is where alot of people make mistakes. They get in a fired up hurry and get confused somehow. Flip their shit over to 12/12 way to soon and wonder why their screen never filled up. At that point the screen is nothing more than a support system for the plant. Normally one would veg a plant till the screen is 70-80 percent full before switching over to the flowering cycle. Having knowlege of how much your strain stretches is helpful when determining when to switch to flowering. For example: If one had a very stretchy sativa. You would want to start flowering her with much less of the screen filled. Just the opposite for a nice stunted indica. Timing has alot to do with scrog. We go over that soon. 

Pulling It Back Through: Okay, so you've got some growth through the screen. Should have about 3-4 inches aye? Don't be a pussy here. lol....... If it breaks. I'll explain what to do later. Reach under the screen and pull that branch back under the screen and place it where you want it to be. Even if it takes tying it in place with the plastic twisty ties. Now I could really get technical and shit and start with the be sure there is an internode in each hole of the screen but it really doesnt matter man. Just get the growth under the screen first. In the next few weeks. You will see were to guide the new growth to best suit your needs.

more to come.......

posted by Newf ( bcbd)


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

*Training:* This can seem brutal to some. lol........ Scrog is not natural growth for the cannabis plant. I am sure of that. It must stress the shit out of them the whole cycle of life. Imagine taking a plant that usually grows anywhere from 3-12 feet and making it grow in a space no larger than 2 foot. Training begings in the pulling it back through section. Try to situate your main branches towards the barest parts of your screen. They will branch out the most and usually be the largest bud in the bunch. Use some kind of uniformity to your laying out of the branches. Crisscross/ zigzag whatever you use. Remember theres are going to be alot more branching when flowering kicks in high gear. So allow some room for that as well. Lesser buds that are now exposed to more light are then encouraged to grow upwards toward the screen through some leaf triming. An often debated subject but one I feel that is usefull in the scrog method. 

*Leaf Trimming:* Now we need to chat about a touchy subject. Leaf triming. Like I said above. Scrog aint natural for cannabis. At least I dont think it is. Crammed in such a small area with all those leaves. Well, somethings gotta give and its not going to be bud. lol......Here's my rule on trimming. If the leaf is in the way of light for a bud site. Then it needs to be removed. Sometimes I tuck the leaf instead of removing it but most of the time I remove it. Now, when do I do this? Usually when I do a training session. Right afterwards. This trims away leaves and allows the new sites to get light. You will be surprised at how fast they will respond. Use good judgement when trimming. To much is not a good thing here. 
Trimming continues into flowering ending during the later stages of flowering. I have found it not to be harmful at all to remove large fan leaves from buds during flowering. If they are blocking light to other bud sites near by. Its all about light penetration and bud sites in a scrog. 

*Timing:* Timing is critical when it comes to a scrog grow. You must be paying attention to the progress of your grow in order to know when to induce flowering. Knowing what strain you are dealing with and what the growing characteristices of the plant are is very helpful when it comes to timing. I cant express the importance of having a good clone base for this purpose. As mentioned above if you induce flowering to early. You will have alot less of a yield. However, if one was to wait to long. The same can happen as well. An overcrowed canopy is just as much a mess. An out of control scrog is just that. A mess. Not something you want to deal with. Remember, the plants you start to flower are probably going to double in size. Stand back and get a visual picture of that in your head. Ask yourself some questions. If I start flowering now. Can I visualize how big they will get? Do I have enough veggative growth to start flowering? Do I have to much? Is it time? Time to start flowering? 
Okay, so you've decided to start. Bravo! You are going to be amazed at the buds that come out of this grow. lol....... So, you have turned back the timer to 12/12 and it has been 4 days now. The growth from the stretch is starting to show. You get in there and pull all those new shoots back under your screen and put them where you want them to be. A few more days pass. More growth. Now the decision part comes into play. Just how far over the screen do you want your buds to be? If you stop training them early in the stretch. They will grow alittle above the screen (maybe 3-6inches depending on the strian). If you continue trianing them until they start to top out. They will grow only alittle more and most of the bud will form right in the screen. This technique is great for those stetchy sativa's. However when doing this method keep an eye out for mold and try to have as much air flow between the buds as possible. I have done it both ways and they are both awsome. It may take you a grow or two to get the timing down to where you want it but once you do. I am sure you will be pleased with the results. 

*Clones/Seed Grows:* Here's an interesting topic that is sure to generate a few questions. I suggest clones for scrog growing over seed anyday of the year. Why? With clones you usually already know the characteristics of the plant and how it will perform. With seed its usually a guessing game as to which pheno your going to get unless they are true F1 seed. Plus with seed you dont know the sex yet. Ever tried untangling a male from a screen? Not something I would suggest doing. lol......Anyways, if you grow from seed. Be sure you have cloned the lot and know who your girls are first before going under the screen. This will save you alot of hassle later on. 

*Damage Control:* If you move branches around and bend'em. Eventually somethings gonna give. Dont freakout. Its not the end of the world man.....lol... Cannabis is an amazing plant that can recover from alot of damage naturally without help from humans but in this case ya want to help if ya can. First aid for the injured cannabis plant is simple as pie man. Just support her wound and leave her alone. She will take care of it on her own. Unless you break her completely in half she can be saved usually. You can splint the wound or support it with some heavy gauge wire around the stem. If the break is not that bad and the branch can somewhat support itself. Leave it alone. In all cases. A knot will form at the break and most times an explosion of growth will happen above the damaged area. At times even new growth sometimes sprouts from the knuckle formed. 

*Flowering Cycle:* Once a few trimmings are done and all is set in place flowering in a scrog is pretty uneventful. lol......Good time to start thinning out your undergrowth. I take clones around 20 days 12/12. If all that I need root. I clean out the undergrowth around day 35 12/12. Now if I need anymore clones. I can tak'em at this time. All the rest. Its butter makin time........Oh yeah.......churn dat budda........talk about a bonus for all your hard work. 

*Undergrowth:* I mentioned it above but thought I should mention it again. The undergrowth is not that big of an issue here. Its an area that should be kept clear of dead leaves and you should also ensure that proper ventilation can get through the canopy via the undergrowth. If it cant. Then thin out some growth. This is an area that is dim and often humid. An open invitation for not so good things to come visiting aye? Some people have mentioned putting a light down there. Why? There's no need for a light down there. There are no buds to be harvested there. Just stems that support the canopy. If one were to put a light there they would just be adding to the congestion of leaves already growing. Not good. It is a good idea to clear out your undergrowth as your scrog takes shape and you have taken the clones that you need for the next grow. Trim all remaining sprouts left on the stems and any other undergrowth. Now lets not get to crazy here. Leave a little growth. Use some common sense here. Take out the sites you know are not going to make it to maturity. This will help the plant direct more energy towards the larger buds instead of wasting energy on the smaller ones. 

*Ventilation:* Here's an issue that can not be overlooked. Once a scrog has been established it is a leafy sight to behold. Air circulation becomes critical as the buds begin to form and things start to get packed in the box. 24hr air movement is suggested 7 days a week. Better safe than sorry. Mold sucks. 

*Even Canopy:* Maybe I should not put it in those words. Your canopy does not have to be perfectly even. Just close. The idea behind this is even light distribution. We are looking for a field of buds here not a forest like in SOG. If a dominate bud is allowed to overtake the canopy. It is defeating the purpose of the scrog. Tame that bitch. Bring her down to size with the rest. You want a somewhat even field of buds to deal with. Not a forest of untamed trees. The even canopy is easy to accomplish if you have been following the steps outlined above. 

*TrickyTip: *Occasionally you will have a stretcher that decides that she wants more light than the rest of her friends. This often happens when the branches are competing for light. If one gets out of hand there is a simple solution to taming her back into the fold of the others and possibly giving her a burst of growth. Reach under the screen and find her stem. Half way up her stem start to pull her back through the canopy till she is even with the rest. Now where she is bent. Crush her at the bend with your fingers. Dont smash it in half. Just crush the stem so as it would not be able to support itself if it were to stand alone. As mentioned above. It will heal with vigor and you have solved your canopy problem.

posted by Newf ( bcbd)


----------



## cazador (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Boomer. I am in the middle of my first SCROG, partially inspired by Integra and my last out of control grow, I have two tables set up one with a Indica and the other is sativa dominant. I put the screen about 12-14&#8221; above the growing medium. As this was my first try I wanted to error on it not being to full rather on it over crowding. I grow both strains before so I knew how they were going to stretch. I&#8217;m Now on day 37 of 12/12.
Some told me to weave for 3 weeks but I stopped at two weeks cuz I wanted to make sure I got the long big colas I like 

Flipped lights to 12/12, not much bending yet. They just reach the screen at this point.

Sativa dom. I know they stretch like crazy once I flip them to 12/12




Indica, I am worried that I should have veged them under the screen for a time before flipping them 12/12. oh well, we&#8217;ll see what happens.



Week four:




Week five



You can see the indica strain didn&#8217;t stretch as much as I wanted, this was my concern from the start. I don&#8217;t need the screen for them. In fact there is much bud below the screen I haven&#8217;t trimmed off. It&#8217;s frosty so I&#8217;ll leave it. I can always make hash or canabutter with it.





The sativa dom plants are growing as planned, nice spacing between buds and nice height above the screen, still another 4 to 6 week to go. 



Bud shot at five weeks . 



Oh yea, I used 3/4" pvc, and the ends fit nicely between the channels in the flood try. For the screen I used a metal no climb fencing (2"X4" squares?) and zip ties to secure it to the PVC frame. It's tight and so far works like a charm. Hope you find this info helpful. I'm no expert but if you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Drella (Apr 24, 2010)

good luck on setting up the scrog. ladies looking great. im so proud of you bro, they are all green and so healthy, you've come a long way. i feel you on being tired, im running two bloom rooms, and i gotta harvest 1 1/2 lb of dank today! my neck already hurts from cutting down two last night. keep it up bro!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Boomer,

Just passing through and I noticed you have questions about SCROG. It looks like These guys covered it (or it looks like it) for ya. I just thought I would add that its a hell of a lot eaiser the people make it sound. Its just a plant dude. Bend it and it will grow back. Bigger plants train the main and the side branches and smaller plants train the main and let the side go, maybe a little LST. You will ge a feel for it once you give it a go. One thing I will add, When I combined supercropping and scrog I got a smaller yield.


----------



## drgreenthum (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey like Quickrip said, when you go to the hardware store to pick-up your PVC (assuming you choose pvc), look at the 3/4" and maybe 1", but also make sure to get the highest schedule pvc, and none of the thin shit.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 26, 2010)

cazador said:


> Hey Boomer. I am in the middle of my first SCROG, partially inspired by Integra and my last out of control grow, I have two tables set up one with a Indica and the other is sativa dominant. I put the screen about 12-14&#8221; above the growing medium. As this was my first try I wanted to error on it not being to full rather on it over crowding. I grow both strains before so I knew how they were going to stretch. I&#8217;m Now on day 37 of 12/12.
> Some told me to weave for 3 weeks but I stopped at two weeks cuz I wanted to make sure I got the long big colas I like
> 
> Flipped lights to 12/12, not much bending yet. They just reach the screen at this point.
> ...


great info i appreciate it. +rep

how long did u veg ur indica for? i need to research my strains more and the original strains that made the hybrid.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 26, 2010)

Drella said:


> good luck on setting up the scrog. ladies looking great. im so proud of you bro, they are all green and so healthy, you've come a long way. i feel you on being tired, im running two bloom rooms, and i gotta harvest 1 1/2 lb of dank today! my neck already hurts from cutting down two last night. keep it up bro!


lol thats a good pain tho  congrats btw i just got bak this weekend and the ladies are doin well but havent had time to read ur journal. ill swing by soon tho.
and thanks for the props


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Boomer,
> 
> Just passing through and I noticed you have questions about SCROG. It looks like These guys covered it (or it looks like it) for ya. I just thought I would add that its a hell of a lot eaiser the people make it sound. Its just a plant dude. Bend it and it will grow back. Bigger plants train the main and the side branches and smaller plants train the main and let the side go, maybe a little LST. You will ge a feel for it once you give it a go. One thing I will add, When I combined supercropping and scrog I got a smaller yield.


thanks for droppin by cruz appreciate the insight on ur scrog methods. im not sure if i will incorporate FIM or any supercropping next round. i have a feeling the FIM slowed things down on my veg. ever since the plants recovered from the FIM they have been growing so much faster so stunting a plant that i will eventually train is a waste of time to me. buuut i could b wrong so next round will b a good comparison


----------



## Drella (Apr 26, 2010)

no prob man, you got a lot on your plate, soon well meet up, and i got some round 2 samples!


----------



## cazador (Apr 26, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> great info i appreciate it. +rep





BooMeR242 said:


> how long did u veg ur indica for? i need to research my strains more and the original strains that made the hybrid.


All the plants under the screen were older plants that I cut back to take a bunch of cuttings from then let grow for awhile. Then stupidly I transplanted them just before putting them under the screen and flipping the lights. The plants just fit under the screen, maybe a slight bend of the very tops. That is how I wanted to do it this round as that is what was ready at the time. The Indica didn&#8217;t seem to be the best candidates for this type of grow. They grow fine on there own, no need for the screen. The sativa dom strain blew my mind last go (no SCROG). They were all stretchy and long spacing between internodes. They grew all over the place and I was unhappy with how unmanageable they were compared to the indicas. The indicas grew nice and compact, I didn&#8217;t need to keep raising the light, supporting branches and the buds were so frosty and fat early on . I thought that I&#8217;d go with all Indica next grow. Then late in the grow the sativa put on *so* much weight and smoked so good that I knew I had to grow them again. I pulled 5Lbs from 9 plants indoors! mostly from the sativa. That&#8217;s why I am trying the SCROG. I thought that they would be great as they stretched so much that they would be easy to lay under the screen and they would fill it up nicely. I was behind cuz I was planning all Indicas and now needed to re-plan, hence the screen and the table with the indicas that are stuck in the screen and by the way the leaves are so fat and grow so tight (short) that they seem like they are crowding each other where as the sativa seem to have lots of space (for now). Hope it helps some. 


I have 9 plants growing again and I think my yield will be down quite a bit from before but it is making things so much easier this round. No unmanageable plants so far. We'll see what happens when they put on much weight soon.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 26, 2010)

cazador said:


> All the plants under the screen were older plants that I cut back to take a bunch of cuttings from then let grow for awhile. Then stupidly I transplanted them just before putting them under the screen and flipping the lights. The plants just fit under the screen, maybe a slight bend of the very tops. That is how I wanted to do it this round as that is what was ready at the time. The Indica didn&#8217;t seem to be the best candidates for this type of grow. They grow fine on there own, no need for the screen. The sativa dom strain blew my mind last go (no SCROG). They were all stretchy and long spacing between internodes. They grew all over the place and I was unhappy with how unmanageable they were compared to the indicas. The indicas grew nice and compact, I didn&#8217;t need to keep raising the light, supporting branches and the buds were so frosty and fat early on . I thought that I&#8217;d go with all Indica next grow. Then late in the grow the sativa put on *so* much weight and smoked so good that I knew I had to grow them again. I pulled 5Lbs from 9 plants indoors! mostly from the sativa. That&#8217;s why I am trying the SCROG. I thought that they would be great as they stretched so much that they would be easy to lay under the screen and they would fill it up nicely. I was behind cuz I was planning all Indicas and now needed to re-plan, hence the screen and the table with the indicas that are stuck in the screen and by the way the leaves are so fat and grow so tight (short) that they seem like they are crowding each other where as the sativa seem to have lots of space (for now). Hope it helps some.
> 
> 
> I have 9 plants growing again and I think my yield will be down quite a bit from before but it is making things so much easier this round. No unmanageable plants so far. We'll see what happens when they put on much weight soon.



if u got a link to ur grow id like to come check it out. 
the info def helps. im hustlin to get all my research done this week and get the vegged ladies transplanted theyre big


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 26, 2010)

So i was able to leave the ladies for two days and the room ran fine apparently.
came home to more then pleasent results.


On friday i refilled my 40gall rez with RO water and phd at 5.4 since my runoff has been like 6.0 and shit so im testing my runoff to learn how the rockwool affects my ph.
did a full flush with almost all 40gall and left for the weekend. when i came bak i swear they grew inches... i know seeing them everyday u dont notice the growth as much as being gone for a while and comebak. but anyways things are filling out.

now my concern is ive vegged too long. tryin to find the right balance of even canopy and lowest veg time. talkin with a couple experienced scrog growers and hydro guys that believe 2 weeks of veg is all thats really needed as long as ure doin full hydro and a hybrid strain. im goin onto week 5 if i can remember right. but i measured the ladies and theyre 17-20" tall which im thinkin is too tall already and i wanted to flip the switch at 12"

they seriously jumped up on me and i think its becuz i lowered my light finally(kinda forgot after i did the transplant lol) and also i believe the flush made a huge diff. plus the fact that i FIMmed them stunted them and slowed down gorwth. after learning more and more about scrogging im not sure i will FIM again since i will be bending LST style with the screen i dont really need to FIM to split main tops... the scrog doesnt worry about a "main stem" and i feel i lost valuable veg time by FIMming. i like FIM alot but not for scrog. i might be wrong but this is just wat im seeing so far.

i will mess with growin mod methods next round. still want to dial in my setup and the strains and not fuk myself up with too many tricks.


the new scion mothers are showing new top growth and ive been battling the ph for the week so far cuz i check it everyday and letting it pump thru and get evenly distributed. im sure ill get it dialed soon. was at 6.1-6.4 today so hopefully ill b in the correct 5.5-6.0 range soon. i did notcie a true ph moment that makes me focus on ph even more, my freshly transplanted clones that were decided to be my future mothers were showing light green-yellow colored new fan leafs which could b lack of N of other nutes but i had already threw in 25% strength nutes of sensi grow A & B. ppms were like 450 and once i adjusted the ph to a closer proper level, the color changed almost over night. 

temps in the room are doin better then i thought but it hasnt been too hot outdoors lately. room temp inside has been between 69-77 consitantly. im manueling turning on and off the AC and exhaust fan to mess with humidity and temps during diff parts of the day and think ive figured out how to control the room with proper temps. which is also another theory i have to why the vegged ladies blew up. 

anyways i think im done rambling for tonite. let me know wat u guys think about thge pix and scrog ideas im juggling. 



enter the lab;










waterfarm scion system














master bubba kush mother showing new growth. old fan leafs are yellow due to nutes being used to start rooting.









sour grape mother lookin great
notice the thinner leaf blades compared to the mster bubba












the vegging ladies







that was taken today and now look at the pic from 5 days ago, huge diff right?










gettin bushy and filling out. 17-20" tall and trunks gettin thicker











got my lady bugs on duty











i finally removed the one runt out of the group and check out the blown out healthy white roots creepin from the block next door. not all the cubes are rootbound like this one but is a good sign theyre growin strong and healthy. def time for transplant


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn man those bitches blew up on ya. They look so healthy man, I am stoked on how well you are doinng in your first hydro grow. My hats off to you Boomer! I would say it may be too late for a full scrog for sure. You can still train them with a screen though, you will just have to do some major lillipopping and pruning of the smaller branches. You can just make the screen a bit higher than you had planned. The good news is, what you keep will all be fat buds. I would keep maybe 2 or 3 shoots per plant, but you will know better how much you can keep after you clean them up. I usually do the lollipopping early and the pruning toward the end of the stretch so I can see what I am working with.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 27, 2010)

That table looks great now Boomer. And those roots are nice and clean.


----------



## cazador (Apr 27, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> if u got a link to ur grow id like to come check it out.
> the info def helps. im hustlin to get all my research done this week and get the vegged ladies transplanted theyre big


I don't have a journal at the moment. I might start one for my outdoor grow soon for this summer. I am getting everything ready for that now, almost there, sites are prepped and plants starting to acclimate but not in the ground yet. 3 more weeks? 

Your ladies are getting big. That is what I did last time and it got way out of hand. I couldn&#8217;t get myself to chop them down in height so I flipped the light 12/12 and watched them reach for the sky as I figured out how to manage them. Big branches broke off during the grow (not so bad late on as it gave me a sample of things to come, but it hurt when it happened). With all my complaining and saying I won&#8217;t let that happen again (getting taller than 12-14&#8221; in veg) I did get a great yield. I say all this cuz I see how *big* your plants are now. I am assuming your talking about a SCROG for your next grow not this one. I have 4 plants on one of my tables and they completely fill the screen. (see pix above) Now they just have to fatten up. You can do more plants than 4 of course but the screen should be about ½ way full before flipping to 12/12? (< this is a guess, check out pix above). They can fill quite a bit of the screen in the 2 to 3 week of stretch. I stopped bending them at about 2 weeks? I could have stopped sooner for the indica and a little longer on the sativa. Well the sativa might be just where I want her. She is filling in nicely.

Oh, I realize that those girls are in your veg room and you&#8217;ll probably move them to the flower room to flower. It that case your fine to go. That is what I did. Put a few under the screen and bend them into place, continue to bend under the screen for 2 weeks+
While bending you&#8217;ll notice some of the fatter higher branches grow a bit faster than the smaller lower ones so when trying to time an even canopy take that into account at the end of the two week+


----------



## Drella (Apr 27, 2010)

looks great bro, im with #1raiderfan420, lollypopp down to only the toughest top colas, then final prune stretch. We'll be seeing some monster nugs similar to your outdoor grow!


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 28, 2010)

Gotta love that hydro growth. I'm making the switch to aero myself. Rest in piece soil.


----------



## cazador (Apr 28, 2010)

can't beat the ez of soil.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 28, 2010)

cazador said:


> can't beat the ez of soil.


Really? I think aero is less maitenence and eaze. I don't have to water over a hundred different pots, just 1 res.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 28, 2010)

Soil is more reliable! Aero guys cry when the power goes out and their backup gen fails. And what about a 3-5 day vacation? I'd be to nervous to ever leave them lol


----------



## cazador (Apr 28, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Soil is more reliable! Aero guys cry when the power goes out and their backup gen fails. And what about a 3-5 day vacation? I'd be to nervous to ever leave them lol


Isn't that the truth. 

(power is reliable, it's when an air or water pump fails or a res heater fails or chiller fails or the Ph swings way off the charts cuz the Pen wasn't calibrated or ......)

Now, there is nothing wrong with it. I just said soil is ez. (and you can still flood a tray using soil if inclined)


----------



## quickrip (Apr 29, 2010)

whats up boomer Ive got a question for ya. I was hoping to find out how you plan on venting your flower room with co2. I see the scrubber in the closet so I know you will exhaust but how often will you do it? [just at night, periodically thru the day, consistantly on low speed, etc...] Im sealing up my room for my next round and have purchased the minigen tiny co2 gen and a c.a.p. ppm3 controller. It should be perfect in my shed [320 cubic feet] It also only puts off 1250 btu. so im pretty stoked on the new shit, but am a little puzzled on the venting situation. Ive been given advice to vent slowly thru the day at the local shop but was not too sure. any advice would be greatly appreciated. thx bro +rep cause ive been meaning to anyway. your grow looks amazing so far.

p.s. are you using a dehumidifier or does the ac take care of that? I hear with the room sealed humidity is a problem.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 29, 2010)

So another 7 days worth of work crammed into 48 hours. case of monster and about a quarter later...


moved 36 vegged ladies in 6" rockwool cubes from the 4x4 veg tray into the flower room that contains 2- 4'x8' flood tables. put 18 on each tray underneath a total of 6 600w hps lamps. 
dark period for 36 hours to boost flower initiation and had to hustle hookin up all feeding equip. cut up 1/4" and 1/2" tubing and created my new drip system via ring emiters ontop the rockwool cubes. i stacked the 6" RW onto 4" RW individual slabs.
threw on algae covers and tested all emiters. everything ran great. oh i also ran bleach/water thru my setup and table to clean out any shit sitting around. scrubbed it down and rinsed. 
i am using totes for my runoff/waste. im using a submersible pump and drain hose setup to pump waste water down the hall to the bathtub drain. i use this same pump setup to drain all 3 runoff rez totes. 

i installed my airpump in the garage which is located below the growrooms and ran 8 1/4" tubes thru the hole we made for plumbing and electric and hooked up all 8 airstones (4 in each rez)
thanks jack for the tip (in a sealed c02 room when using an airpump to oxygenize ur rez water u fill suck the c02 out of the air and put it into ur water, u want oxygen not c02 in ur water. so i had to move the pump 12' away but at least ill have oxygen in my water and not waste c02)

thank u to all who chimed in with scrog tips and when to flip the switch. i think i timed it good or if anything i flipped too soon. the ladies reached thru the screen which is 17" high total from the tray. its about 7"-8" above the medium. i bent the bitches under the netting for now til i decide my route. 

im pretty sure i lost two ladies tho. one was lookin good but during the 36 hour dark period and no water it got weak and droopy. i messed this part up cuz friday nite was the last water and it was a flush and i was gone all weekend then decided to flip. i never waterred them again which i know wasnt good. anyways ill b positive that i still have the majority left to flower out.
the second one im not sure wtf happened. it tucked under the screen fine then when i went bak to spread it out more the bottom base stem snapped cleaned (prob too dry) and i held it and tried to splint it bak but the other side broke clean off as well. almost like it had sumthing eating at it? not sure but i took sum closeup pix for u guys to look at and let me know. not sure if its like algae, mold from the rw cubes not being covered all the time or wat. anyways i splinted it anyways but its way droopy and lookin tapped out now so mite replace it with a runt i had left over from the veg table aas a bakup. 

the temps did great over night stayed 70-75 and humidity at 50%

when the lights came on at midnight everything fired up fine and temps got up to 77 and RH @ 47-50% which is perfect. i didnt turn on the c02 yet i wanted to test the room first. the 2 10" 1075 cfm max fans running the exhaust light cooling work did great. ran super quiet and kept the lights so cool. my hand can be up against the glass with little to no discomfort. my lights are 18-20" from the canopy now. when nuggs grow should b about 12" 


building the scrog table isnt science but apparently stoners have issues when faded tired and cracked out onmonster working days straight... i swear to god i made perfect measurements and sketches and bought all the shit i needed... triple checked it and all... wasnt enough haha. i ended up cutting every single piece 2-3 times to shorten and ended up getting 1 wrong corner piece and 1 wrong T. i had to rush to homedepot at 930 to switch them out. so dumb ugh. glad i didnt glue thaty shit together i was just flat out beat and not thinking straight with shit. anyways quadruple check ur measurements and cuts when u make a scrog table haha.


all roots were healthy white but sum hanging out looked kinda brown so glad i transplanted.
i watered each table with lik 50gallons of RO water as a transplant flush with sum superthive. i will feed tonight with my new flower feeding recipe which i will update in detail with later. 

my dad came up with a night time exhaust system to eliminate humidity issues during the nite so ill get into that once its done.

im so glad i went with the 7" square white netting; its hard enough as is to get thru all that shit and fit my hand. idk how i wouldve done it with the wire mesh thats like 2"x2" squares. thanks for the suggestions again guys ill rep out soon.



heres the scrog table in process









for center support to hold up and down










couldnt find a corner piece i wanted so i made shit up lol











look at all the lil ass fuk up cuts i made hahaha K.I.S.S

















heres the newly moved ladies



















scrog tables in

























ladies tucked









heres the ring emitter but look at this bitches stem!!
















its like evenly broken all around like it was chopped inwards or eaten at but no bite marks its weird











anyways hope u guys enjoy the update ramble since its been a while just been swamped ill be bak with more soon


----------



## quickrip (Apr 29, 2010)

boomer youve got stem rot for sure!!! watch the watering I just went thru the same shit. make sure you let the rockwool get to be lightweight sometimes. this will cause major growth stunting as it did in my room. It is a fungus and can be fixed with funguside if you catch it in time. You might notice dark rings around the other girls stems. check them to see. It can be decieving because the plant will be growing fine but the stems will literally fall apart. In my case the girls never did come back right. I hope you caught it sooner than I did. I posted a question above your post with some co2 venting ?'s. Thought you might have missed it cause you were writing up that post. Good luck with the ladies.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 29, 2010)

U could possibly have the emitter sandwiched between the slab and the 6" cube? that would help the top of the cube dry out better & prevent the rot. RW can be a mofo...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 30, 2010)

quickrip said:


> whats up boomer Ive got a question for ya. I was hoping to find out how you plan on venting your flower room with co2. I see the scrubber in the closet so I know you will exhaust but how often will you do it? [just at night, periodically thru the day, consistantly on low speed, etc...] Im sealing up my room for my next round and have purchased the minigen tiny co2 gen and a c.a.p. ppm3 controller. It should be perfect in my shed [320 cubic feet] It also only puts off 1250 btu. so im pretty stoked on the new shit, but am a little puzzled on the venting situation. Ive been given advice to vent slowly thru the day at the local shop but was not too sure. any advice would be greatly appreciated. thx bro +rep cause ive been meaning to anyway. your grow looks amazing so far.
> 
> p.s. are you using a dehumidifier or does the ac take care of that? I hear with the room sealed humidity is a problem.




sorry i did miss this post but not good if i have root rot on my stems. from over watering or wat cuz the RW was dry as fuk before the transplant so if anything maybe it got wet too much then dried out and it was all over from there. i tossed the broken lady today and replaced it with a runt but watever i guess a single cola from one plant is better then nuthin. 

about the venting its hard for me to explain wat im doin for venting but my 100can carbon filter has a single 8" 755cfm fan that scrubs the air throughout day and night whenever i want the timer to be set to scrub and still save power. i am not exhausting the carbon filter it stands on one end and continuously scrubs the room over and over. thats why i cycle it since it doesnt need to rescrub over and over. for exhausting the room due to stagnant air, humidity, etc; i will be installing two "T-Ys" where my intake is and install 3 damper setups within it and it will allow me to exhaust air during night time only (so i dont waste c02 during the day) and this will keep humidity issues down during the night. the other part of the setup im doing will allow passive air intake since openning a vent damper to exhaust stagnant air out via one of my 10" 1075cfm max fans, the other open vent will suck fresh air in from outside cuz the negative pressure created from the max fan sucking air out. dont forget to filter air intake. i would not recomending venting at all during lights on (since thats the only time u use c02) u dont want to waste any of it. plus if ure advanced enough to use c02 u should already have temps dialed (proper AC control so no cooling exhaust needed) buuut thats in my area and i dont use a dehumidifier due to runoff issues, power, and cost of the initial unit. decided just to do this simple setup to start then go from there. the 2ton split AC does double partially as a dehumidifier but im not relying on it as so. i will monitor my RH and see where it goes when the temps swing outdoors but its dialed at 50% perfect right now. just gotta get all the other shit dialed now since my fuk plants are falling apart haha. any suggestions for a spray or remedy to fix the ladies? sum did look weird at the base... i had inspected best could after the plant broke to see if others had anyting goin on and i think a couple might look weak and darker in spots at the base. gotta fix these bitches asap


----------



## quickrip (Apr 30, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> sorry i did miss this post but not good if i have root rot on my stems. from over watering or wat cuz the RW was dry as fuk before the transplant so if anything maybe it got wet too much then dried out and it was all over from there. i tossed the broken lady today and replaced it with a runt but watever i guess a single cola from one plant is better then nuthin.
> 
> about the venting its hard for me to explain wat im doin for venting but my 100can carbon filter has a single 8" 755cfm fan that scrubs the air throughout day and night whenever i want the timer to be set to scrub and still save power. i am not exhausting the carbon filter it stands on one end and continuously scrubs the room over and over. thats why i cycle it since it doesnt need to rescrub over and over. for exhausting the room due to stagnant air, humidity, etc; i will be installing two "T-Ys" where my intake is and install 3 damper setups within it and it will allow me to exhaust air during night time only (so i dont waste c02 during the day) and this will keep humidity issues down during the night. the other part of the setup im doing will allow passive air intake since openning a vent damper to exhaust stagnant air out via one of my 10" 1075cfm max fans, the other open vent will suck fresh air in from outside cuz the negative pressure created from the max fan sucking air out. dont forget to filter air intake. i would not recomending venting at all during lights on (since thats the only time u use c02) u dont want to waste any of it. plus if ure advanced enough to use c02 u should already have temps dialed (proper AC control so no cooling exhaust needed) buuut thats in my area and i dont use a dehumidifier due to runoff issues, power, and cost of the initial unit. decided just to do this simple setup to start then go from there. the 2ton split AC does double partially as a dehumidifier but im not relying on it as so. i will monitor my RH and see where it goes when the temps swing outdoors but its dialed at 50% perfect right now. just gotta get all the other shit dialed now since my fuk plants are falling apart haha. any suggestions for a spray or remedy to fix the ladies? sum did look weird at the base... i had inspected best could after the plant broke to see if others had anyting goin on and i think a couple might look weak and darker in spots at the base. gotta fix these bitches asap


Thanks for the reply boomer. So I will just exhaust at night with small fan should be good. I already have filtered passive intakes on the floor Ill just cover 3 and leave 1 so my room will be almost sealed.Haha and yeah I had good results with a fungaside called eagle 20.I foliar fed and sprayed the stems directly. It cleared all the probs but their growth rate slows. anyway they are healthy now and will just harvest a little lighter yield. I also think someguy had the best idea for the prob by moving your emitters away from the stems down to the slabs. Which by the way are bad ass I was eyeballin those this week. They will defenitely be in the next grow for me.


----------



## cazador (Apr 30, 2010)

Everything is looking great boomer. I like the height of the screen, I could have gone lower myself. 7" squares? I know mine are a bit close but 7&#8221; seems big. Always something to learn. I&#8217;ll be staying tuned for the grow for sure. Hope the rot is an isolated case. Keep up the great work.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 30, 2010)

cazador said:


> Everything is looking great boomer. I like the height of the screen, I could have gone lower myself. 7" squares? I know mine are a bit close but 7&#8221; seems big. Always something to learn. I&#8217;ll be staying tuned for the grow for sure. Hope the rot is an isolated case. Keep up the great work.


well i put the screen that high based on wat research i found. compared to the plants, the screen is pretty high to me as well and prob shouldve vegged longer buut i dont want to be veggin for more then 2-3 weeks anyways. im sure becuz i FIMmed the ladies that they were stunted and grew out wider but not taller. sum poke thru the top while others cant be weaved thru to the next squares. the netting is the standard netting at the hydro store and seen it used with lots of other grows so we will see how it works out.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 30, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Thanks for the reply boomer. So I will just exhaust at night with small fan should be good. I already have filtered passive intakes on the floor Ill just cover 3 and leave 1 so my room will be almost sealed.Haha and yeah I had good results with a fungaside called eagle 20.I foliar fed and sprayed the stems directly. It cleared all the probs but their growth rate slows. anyway they are healthy now and will just harvest a little lighter yield. I also think someguy had the best idea for the prob by moving your emitters away from the stems down to the slabs. Which by the way are bad ass I was eyeballin those this week. They will defenitely be in the next grow for me.


thanks for the info ill have to see where i can find that spray and get on it today. hopefully it cleans everything up


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

oh damn 

nice set up

Subscribed


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 30, 2010)

k so i swung by the hydro store talked with my buddy and a few of u on here and decided to pick up sum SM-90 and serenade organic disease control spray. that specific spray targets; bacterial spots, powdery mildew, rust, gray mold, leaf blight, and scab. so havin this on my arsenal will help b more prepared. i will spray as instructed with the SM90; target the main stems via foliar feed and pro spray the rest just to be safe. ill do this for the next 3 days with lights off.

anyways wish me luck.












oh and to further avoid stem rot issues im gonna turn the "T-shaped" drip emitters down straight into the rockwool so its not sprayig the stem. cant put the ring in between the cube and slab since the top cube wont be watered and the roots will die off thus cutting off any nute supply from the bottom roots up to the plant. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 30, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> oh and to further avoid stem rot issues im gonna turn the "T-shaped" drip emitters down straight into the rockwool so its not sprayig the stem. cant put the ring in between the cube and slab since the top cube wont be watered and the roots will die off thus cutting off any nute supply from the bottom roots up to the plant. thanks for the help guys.


I have noticed that RW stacked on RW has a strong wicking action. Take a wet block, and place a dry one on top of it for ~30sec to 1 min. It balances the moisture between the two via osmosis. I've also observed a dry cotton towel will suck the water out of a cube if you set it on it. Try it with a extra cube if you got em... strange how they work compared to soil, hydroton or any other medium basically.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 30, 2010)

see that makes sense to a point and i mite just test it out since i like to know everything about the shit i use but i would rather be as thourough as i can and water correctly. not sayin the wick method wont work but i dont have the time or patience to be checkin every cube every day a couple times lol. i decided to just turn the drip emitters down into the cube so should stop any stem rot issues for now. but the damage thatas been done is done so we will see. thanks again for the input and discussions


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 1, 2010)

Try Physan 20 for the fungus rot. It kills lots of mold and fungus. I would of tried to cut clones from that one that broke but if you have others why wait. Plants are looking good Boomer. I have the babies started and am popping more. I'll be watching


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 1, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Try Physan 20 for the fungus rot. It kills lots of mold and fungus. I would of tried to cut clones from that one that broke but if you have others why wait. Plants are looking good Boomer. I have the babies started and am popping more. I'll be watching


thanks GT glad u could stop by i myself have been swamped and need to come by and scope out ur update when i can read up. but glad to hear things r on the move. im gonna give the SM-90 a shot first (rec by TLD actually) and see wat happens


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 1, 2010)

ok so a quick update since the lights fired on 30mins ago and i was double checkin shit. i sprayed all the stems and foiliar fed the ladies with 1 parts SM-90 and 5 parts water. supposed to b three applications in three days so ill continue and hope it gets rid of this bullshit. kinda frustrated but i knew i overlooked certain issues. ive watched grows and tried to be prepared for the more common issues IMO; mites, powdery mildew, nute burn, etc. but live and learn i knew shit would come up eventually. but im tryin to stay optimistic and enjoy the grow but its hard. i inspected all the ladies and prob close to 40% have visible stem rot starting and black chopped up lookin shit. wat i did was push down the rockwool around the stem to see better. hopefully this will air out and the spray will kill off thf fungus soon and plants wont b shocked from it. i also thru in 3ml/gallon of the SM-90 in my rez and fed with it as instructed. supposed to be for root uptake and fight the problem internally? i have other rooting additives that supposedly do similiar "eating dead shit" as the SM-90 but i all over it. i dont plan on losing any more bitches.


now on to the positive news i guess lol. last night i was messin with the c02 generator tryin to purge the air out the hose flippin the switch off and on troubleshooting it since everything was hookedup right and all but still wouldnt work. i gave up and tried it today when the lights came on. still no go so i consulted the manuel and found my issue. i pulled in a power cord thats supposed to b hooked up to a temperature monitoring system (that im not using) and it shuts off the co2 burner when the room gets too hot. so i unplugged the disabling feature and fired right up first try. i was stoked. i see now why they want u to install it 18" away from any and everything lol it actually gets hot. my lamps dont even get hot. anyways i still havent had to use the 2ton split AC unit so im waiting to test that out but i know it can drop the temps during dark all the way down to 60 so far which btw was fukn cold with fans blowing haha. 

anyways thanks for all the tips and plz anymore discussions or suggestions regarding the stem rot issue fire away... im not sure when to expect to see results or if i should be expecting any casualities... so let me know wat and when i should be expecting if anyones used this shit.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 1, 2010)

i guess i might as well throw in wat im using for my flower cycle;


vermi-t
cannazym
magical
big bud
overdrive
bud candy
sensi bloom a & b
connesiour bloom a & b
root excelerator
great white


and i think thats all. lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 1, 2010)

the wicking idea I saw posted somewhere might work out well, as long as your wicking from bottom to top, and not top to bottom as you have been doing.


----------



## quickrip (May 1, 2010)

so I really think once again someguy is giving the best advice. Get thet emitter the hell away from those stems. The rockwool will for sure wick the nutes and water up to your roots. On my flood table I barely touch the bottom of my cubes[about 1/4 inch up a 6 inch cube] and they are always full of water after. They also do this very fast. Rockwool takes some getting used to for sure but its worth it. Its an awsome medium when you start to get the hang of it. Im no pro but just an ammature opinion. Ive had real good luck with the sm-90 years ago in my closet setup for pm. I hope it works out well for you with this prob. If I could recommend something boomer. The stems that look affected should be supported quickly. They will weaken at the stem wall and snap. In my case the inside of the stem was still good and could function well when supported and eventually form a knot like supercropping. Heres a couple pics of my stems about 8 weeks after my stem rot probs. If theres anything I would have you take out of this post it would be to get the water away from the stem. Even try to get the top of the rockwool almost crunchy to alow the stem to dry out and the sm-90 can do its job.

the second pic is of my worst affected plant besides the one that i lost. Heres a pic of the top of the plant healthy and happy.

Get after it buddy!! Kill that shit


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 1, 2010)

quickrip said:


> so I really think once again someguy is giving the best advice. Get thet emitter the hell away from those stems. The rockwool will for sure wick the nutes and water up to your roots. On my flood table I barely touch the bottom of my cubes[about 1/4 inch up a 6 inch cube] and they are always full of water after. They also do this very fast. Rockwool takes some getting used to for sure but its worth it. Its an awsome medium when you start to get the hang of it. Im no pro but just an ammature opinion. Ive had real good luck with the sm-90 years ago in my closet setup for pm. I hope it works out well for you with this prob. If I could recommend something boomer. The stems that look affected should be supported quickly. They will weaken at the stem wall and snap. In my case the inside of the stem was still good and could function well when supported and eventually form a knot like supercropping. Heres a couple pics of my stems about 8 weeks after my stem rot probs. If theres anything I would have you take out of this post it would be to get the water away from the stem. Even try to get the top of the rockwool almost crunchy to alow the stem to dry out and the sm-90 can do its job.
> View attachment 911017View attachment 911018
> the second pic is of my worst affected plant besides the one that i lost. Heres a pic of the top of the plant healthy and happy.
> View attachment 911019
> Get after it buddy!! Kill that shit



i had flipped the emittiers facing downwards to the rockwool which after testing last nights feed it seemed fine. the wicking i understand but the original 1" cube that the stem is in doesnt seem to get wet this way. at least not as much but im not watering much at all (once when lights come on for about 20secs) so we will see wat happens.

i appreciate the pix and the headsup. ill try and stake them up best i can today and just continue to monitor things


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 1, 2010)

Jack Herer, an American cannabis activist and author, passed away Thursday, April 15, 2010. Known in the marijuana and hemp industries as the Hemperor, Jack suffered a heart attack in the fall of 2009


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 2, 2010)

Speaking of Jack, this you tube video is how Jack did it up to the end. He will be missed!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHJezFADzDY&feature=related


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 2, 2010)

Actually that is a good product too which I will also try this year. Ive readup on a bunch of fungicides for the budrot we were plagued with last year. Physan 20, SM-90 and potassium bicarbonate are all good for that. I have used Physan 20 for about 14 years and know it works. Potassium bicarbonate is used for wine making and is cheap. Here is some data on SM-90:Use Nutrilife SM-90 to prevent or treat bacteria, fungus and insect problems. SM-90 is prepared from natural plant oils - the organic composition of SM-90 is biodegradable and non-toxic to humans, animals and plants! 

SM-90 is a good product to use from day one with your plants to keep them healthy and pest / disease free. Use as a foliar spray or root feed in both soil and hydroponics gardens.

Root Disease: SM-90 inhibits common anaerobic fungal and bacterial pathogens. Use for any root disease from ascomycetes pathogens including fusarium, pythium, rhizoctonia, phytopthera and sclerotinia. When added in small quantities to plant nutrient solutions, root disease infestations are inhibited and new root growth emerges. Treated plants develop greater root area and root runs and exhibit a generally healthier root development. Application rate: Apply 2 - 3 ml for each gallon of nutrient solution on a weekly basis.

Plant Infestations: Treat leaf or stem infestations by appying as a foliar spray. SM-90 eliminates many molds, mildew and leaf spot and is also effective for botrytis, blight, fusarium, leaf mold, rhizoctonia stem rot, sclerotinia stem rot and others. SM-90 also discourages and eliminates many common pests including aphids, thrips, spider mite, and whitefly. It is believed to act as a systemic to inhibit insect colonization and to deter reinfestation. Application rate: Mix 1 part SM-90 with 5 parts water. Spray directly on plant leaves and stems - be sure to spray entire plant as a prevention measure. Repeat every 3 days for up to 3 applications. Spray plants with water to prevent excess build during repeated applications.

An added benefit of SM-90 is an increase in metabolism and growth rate when used on a regular basis. A great choice for growers looking for a safe product to use on their consumable crops. Be sure to spray diluted solution within 8 hours of mixing. Keep away from sunlight.

NOTE: SM-90 will inhibit beneficial bacterial colonization. If you are trying to promote bacteria growth in your garden, this may not be a desirable additive. 

All are organic too but be careful with your res' because it will kill your beneficial bacteria.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 2, 2010)

Looking good Boomer. As always I'm lurking in the shadows watching. Wish I had some advice for you but I'm just making the switch to aero so hydro is not my strong point. Best of luck though.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 2, 2010)

Dude, if you want my opinion I would say these guys are right. When I used to drip into rockwool I had a couple stems rot on me. I had them in hydroton so I moved the drippers to the hydroton and let the rockwool dry out. It saved the rest. In your case I dont understand why you went with all the spaghetti tubing when you could just fill and drain the tub. The other thing I think you should consider is covering the roots. Contained in that cube, being air pruned will stunt the plants. You really should have some hydroton or some medium around the cubes covering the roots.

OK, well thats my 2 cents.
Good Luck man.


----------



## quickrip (May 3, 2010)

Cruzer I have the same setup as boomer on a smaller scale. Im curious If you had two different mediums like rockwool and hydroton how would you time waterings with a setup like that. I know that hydroton can be watered much more frequently than rockwool. Would you recommend staying less frequent with the waterings to still keep the rockwool somewhat dryer, and still not allowing the light to hit the roots. Wouldnt this area still dry out killing the roots before the rockwool needs watering. What you are saying makes a lot of sense to me letting the roots go where they want through the hydroton and not stunting growth. Still much to learn for me here, sorry if this is kinda hijacking your journal Boomer.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 3, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Dude, if you want my opinion I would say these guys are right. When I used to drip into rockwool I had a couple stems rot on me. I had them in hydroton so I moved the drippers to the hydroton and let the rockwool dry out. It saved the rest. In your case I dont understand why you went with all the spaghetti tubing when you could just fill and drain the tub. The other thing I think you should consider is covering the roots. Contained in that cube, being air pruned will stunt the plants. You really should have some hydroton or some medium around the cubes covering the roots.
> 
> OK, well thats my 2 cents.
> Good Luck man.




the roots only grew thru the original 6" RW cube during veg since i vegged longer then i had expected in the beginning. but ure right prob stunted then by air pruning. i transplanted them on top a 4" individual RW slab so the roots can expand but they should grow thru the bottom and bak out into the open since its in a bag with only a drainage slit in the bottom. but like u said uve grown this style before so ill live and learn.

i know lots of people hate rockwool and sum love it. but the reason i went with drip emittiers over the flood and drain style, not waste as much water and nutes (since i wont recirculate the runoff) and i know rockwool wicks well but i just trust a drip system to water more evenly.

but those were my original reasons to doin this setup. so now that im just startin to flower and the real problems seem to begin, i might reconsider my next setup or just battle thru and dial in all my shit. either way ill make it work. 

ive already been lookin at expanding my setup to double the flower room and run more lights. prob 1000s but we will see. i dont want to get ahead of myself especially until i get the hydro setup down.
im checkin into a bucket feed setup called Under Current that i was rec by jackmayoffer. this setup would basically require an enitre new room design and setup and i dont want to of wasted all this work and money invested into this flower room. so we will see how things ride out.

i do appreciate/need the suggestions tho to dial everything in so plz keep all opinions and questions coming.

no worries quickrip ure on the same topic so its coo


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 3, 2010)

but now that i think about fillin the tray with hydroton i like that idea better. i could just veg in the 6" RW cube then blow out the roots in the hydroton on the table. itll allow good air uptake for the roots but no light pruning and they can grow as much as they want no rootbounding. this will also save me the extra 4" of heighth cuz i wont need to use the individual RW slabs underneath the cube. so ill have to research this concept more.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 3, 2010)

heres the damper setup i installed. cut out the old 10" ducting and thru 2 "T-Ys" in with a damper in between the two and dampers in the opennings.

if u look at the pix ull see the middle damper will open and close when i need to vent the room out whether day or night. it splits the ducting so when the middle damper is closed i open the other two side dampers and the top side damper exhausts air out via 1075cfm max fan and exits outside. the bottom side damper is open and will allow fresh air from outside passively and stops the negative air in the room so things flow easy. to prevent c02 from escaping during lights on im gonna cap off the side dampers as well as close the dampers. the dampers do not seal tight so it will exhaust out c02. by capping it off itll allow the fans to exhaust the lamp hoods like before while keeping the room sealed for c02. cost about $40 and took about 1 hour. def worth it. ive considered doin the dehumidifier but its around $300 for a 70pint and gotta deal with that purchase, the energy use per month, and water runoff from it everyday. really only reason i cant do it cuz im short on power supply as is. 

i also added another oscillating fan on a stand to put in the middle of the room exactly at below canopy height to help with humidty build up. i now have 5 oscillating fans in the room.

i think thats it for now so any questions let me know


stacked up on top each other








inside damper closed








inside damper open








side dampers closed









side dampers openned









installed on the intake system







screen filters over the ducts so nuthin gets in









labeled to make shit easy on me haha


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

Hey Boomer they sell machanical dampers. I have them on my old grow room, I have them wired into a thermostat and the fan also. Love em', if I can automate it, I do.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 3, 2010)

ya we thought about doin that but was more money and not exactly neccessary for me right now. my lights go off at noon and im here everyday checkin on shit all the time so i can do it manual. but i appreciate the tip. do u have a link or pix i can scope it out? i might see wat it would actually cost and wat kind of work needs to b done. like u said make it automated if u can. especially when i leave town


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

Well my currentg grow is in a temporary tent I made, my outdoor is just gettin going but here's the link's. I'll get some pics of the dampers tommorow B, ok.


indoor....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/287301-nels-5-strain-1200-watt-19.html#post4079111


outdoor...https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/316087-nels-guerilla-grow-2010-a-14.html#post4052536


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

One of last years patches, sorry i couldn't help it Boomer.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 3, 2010)

dont apologize i love outdoor bitches all naked in the sun  mmmm... haha ill check out the links when i get a chance but def appreciate the damper pix


----------



## cruzer101 (May 4, 2010)

Hey Boomer, with all that ducting in there I bet its starting to look like a submarine. 
BTW, ever figure out the features on your new camera? It took me like forever.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 4, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Boomer, with all that ducting in there I bet its starting to look like a submarine.
> BTW, ever figure out the features on your new camera? It took me like forever.


haha thats funny never saw it like that. always reminded me of a space ship especially without the trays and plants. the green light helps thats for sure haha but thats where i got the "labrotory" nickname for it.


anyways about the camera im gonna say no... i just point and click so far haha. i mess with the dial settings but no where near "decent" with it lol


----------



## northeastern lights (May 4, 2010)

Here's the pics I promised. They have normally open or normally closed dampers. Mine are normally open. I have mine wired into a thermostat and inline fan. When it reaches my set temp the fan shuts off and the damper closes. They come with a little 12 volt converter, I just put mine in a metal outlit box. you could have them hooked to timer too. They seal nicley unlike regular dampers that let air by the edges., these have weather stripping on the inside. I got mine from Discount Hydroponics. i believe they ran about 60 bucks a piece. I had to use them when I had my ac running.


----------



## Drella (May 4, 2010)

just stopping by. i got some samples for ya whenever your ready brotha, keep up the good work.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Here's the pics I promised. They have normally open or normally closed dampers. Mine are normally open. I have mine wired into a thermostat and inline fan. When it reaches my set temp the fan shuts off and the damper closes. They come with a little 12 volt converter, I just put mine in a metal outlit box. you could have them hooked to timer too. They seal nicley unlike regular dampers that let air by the edges., these have weather stripping on the inside. I got mine from Discount Hydroponics. i believe they ran about 60 bucks a piece. I had to use them when I had my ac running.



damn i mite just have to pick those up cuz doin this shit manual is not my cup of tea lol.

plus the rubber lining is way more legit cuz mine leak so i have to cap the whole thing off which blows as much as turning the damper


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 5, 2010)

the ladies are growing and still weaving them fine. no nute issues yet... the stem rot seems to be gettin better? not sure if it goes away, changes colors, grows over it, or wat exactly happens with the recovery from SM-90. 

temps have been 85 degrees and abour 48-50% RH

was feeding kinda high nutes (1100-1200ppm) but topped off with RO water so its at 770-805ppm now and PH at 5.5-5.7
my water temps r too high. now i see why a chiller is so important. its like 75degrees in the rez which is no good. the water when first brought into the flower rez is at 68degrees but the room heats up and warmed the water which idk why i didnt think about that issue in my plans.

oh well im already makin a new biz plan to change my whole grow up and go 5x larger lol. soooo might b really interesting soon. 


enough talk, heres the pix






new shoots grown from the "main original stem" has grown a few inches already and shootin up thru the netting and almost ready to get tucked.














heres sum bending and weaving











heres my water timer. right now im doin 1 min of watering every 8 hours while lights are on


----------



## d.c. beard (May 6, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> damn i mite just have to pick those up cuz doin this shit manual is not my cup of tea lol.
> 
> plus the rubber lining is way more legit cuz mine leak so i have to cap the whole thing off which blows as much as turning the damper


Yeah bro, you've never seen the spring-loaded dampers at the grow shop?


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 6, 2010)

" now i see why a chiller is so important." <taps foot> been there done that. You can use a device that is a metal block you hook up with tubing to the chiller and put in the res'. One chiller and you can service 2-3 res'. I will find a pic.


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

man your set up is insane! 

cant wait to see them babies in full bloom


----------



## notoriousb (May 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4129737]man your set up is insane! 

cant wait to see them babies in full bloom [/QUOTE]

agreed, this is going to be getting very interesting 

nice work boom and excited to hear the new plans youre conjuring up


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (May 8, 2010)

5 times bigger? god , bonnie and I are wrapping up our grow of 30 medium size plants, and that was a TON of work.... you are gonna need a STAFF!!!! where are you going to hang your 'help wanted' signs?!!

lookin great boomer


----------



## thalastprofit (May 8, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> For those of you who have followed my previous grows i welcome you to the new grow journal featuring many ideas concepts and designs that have been derived from your grow journals and i thank the rollitup community for sharing. I always like to attempt and return the favor to newbies and anyone else who is curious about the methods im employing. I welcome all positive posts and criticism meant to improve my grow and education along with others. I will not tolerate negative posts and shit talking. More then happy to have you booted.
> 
> So moving on, for those of you that havent followed my grows (links in my signatures) I like to ramble but it is because i also like to be thorough. Details can be very important to others and myself as minor notes that need to be noted. I am starting this new journal to help me document the actual grow i am beginning since my last thread can be considered more of a design and discussion thread. Also will allow people to see my setup from the beginning with all the details and specs.
> 
> ...


 

Ok! dude i just became ur biggest fan lol i love how smart u are about ur shit ...keep up the good work im dif. askin u for advice on my 5 plants


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 8, 2010)

thalastprofit said:


> Ok! dude i just became ur biggest fan lol i love how smart u are about ur shit ...keep up the good work im dif. askin u for advice on my 5 plants


thanks brotha ask away were here to help. when i started almost two years ago i didnt know shit. readup on books and journals. lots of peeps on here to help and share their knowledge


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 8, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Yeah bro, you've never seen the spring-loaded dampers at the grow shop?


been lookin into the rubber covered dampers with a motor and timer setup to save me time. thanks DC



greenthumb111 said:


> " now i see why a chiller is so important." <taps foot> been there done that. You can use a device that is a metal block you hook up with tubing to the chiller and put in the res'. One chiller and you can service 2-3 res'. I will find a pic.



def lookin for sum chillers soon




SICC";4129737]man your set up is insane!
cant wait to see them babies in full bloom :weed:[/QUOTE]
thanks man ya im waiting to see donkey dick colas 8)
[quote="notoriousb said:


> agreed, this is going to be getting very interesting
> 
> nice work boom and excited to hear the new plans youre conjuring up


thanks b. things are gettin movin so im stoked




bonnie'n'klyde said:


> 5 times bigger? god , bonnie and I are wrapping up our grow of 30 medium size plants, and that was a TON of work.... you are gonna need a STAFF!!!! where are you going to hang your 'help wanted' signs?!!
> 
> lookin great boomer



haha well itll b 32 plants at hopin a pound each. id take half a pound a plant as well. 

i got my girl as a pro clipper and investing in a well oiled machine to trim these "in theory future trees" so should b ok.
u for hire? haha


----------



## quickrip (May 9, 2010)

Are you gonna trade in the trays for buckets or what? Just curious cause you said you gonna grow trees.


----------



## AzSmokeAz (May 9, 2010)

lol god damn man nice setup!! ishould move to cali lol. thats alot of money in equipment in that house....but nice subd!!!! peace


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 9, 2010)

would you mind if i asked where you bought your damper setup? im building a box out of a/c ductboard tomorrow and may want to do something like that. thank you!


----------



## Drella (May 9, 2010)

damn dude, they're about to blow up. good luck on the expansion. this ones getting real nice.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 9, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Are you gonna trade in the trays for buckets or what? Just curious cause you said you gonna grow trees.


under current 13gallon DWC buckets  30x 1000w



AzSmokeAz said:


> lol god damn man nice setup!! ishould move to cali lol. thats alot of money in equipment in that house....but nice subd!!!! peace


ya AZ is def not a bud friendly state. be in havi soon ennough tho 
thanks for stoppin by



WeSmkDro said:


> would you mind if i asked where you bought your damper setup? im building a box out of a/c ductboard tomorrow and may want to do something like that. thank you!


i put together the damper setup myself. i buy from a wholesale warehouse curtiousy my pops compny. hit up the hydro stores for rubber lined dampers with a motor and timer option. costs more but def worth it. and is sealed for c02 use. 



Drella said:


> damn dude, they're about to blow up. good luck on the expansion. this ones getting real nice.


thanks drell glad ure still spying


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 9, 2010)

havent been on the new posts lately boomer but DAMN how did i miss this set-up!! well im subbed now. GOD ur nieghbors must LOVE you!! 1 TIME lives RIGHT across the black-top from me, im legal but....its still WIERD! haaha!


----------



## quickrip (May 10, 2010)

30,000 watts wow! That sounds like a lot of work. You going vert with em?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 10, 2010)

Heres week 2 of flower update

feeding around 1100ppm at 5.6-5.8 ph

prob gonna start bumping up my length of watering since the ladies are lookin droopy and using up alot of water im sure since the c02 is pumpin out at 1500ppm still.

pistils and buds are forming now. 

for u scroggers out there i need sum advice.
ive been tucking watever branches were long enough to b tucked bak under and from wat i understand the stretch lasts about 2 weeks? so should i plan to stop weaving by the end of this week? shit is gettin packed and im running out of room to weave the branches and actually havin to almost cross paths with other plants. tryin not to get shit too crowded.

also when should i begin to clean up under the canopy? once the canopy is full and minimum light shines thru to the bottom?

anyways let me know watsup guys just been busy workin on shit. 


heres the scrog tables















buds begin








temps dialed in








thought id mess with the camera settings sum. c02 generator burning 1500ppm 








the generator and my work station


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 10, 2010)

All i can say is wow! its lookin very nice a professional there boomer, As for the cleaning up under my canopy, i noticed with my one plant it took very well to cleaning up right around the first week or two of flower, Then it doesn't try and make little buds below the screen. Im only using one plant so i actually cleaning the bottom over a week so i didn't stress her out to much. Cant wait for a few weeks when theres some nice lighter sized nugs filling that screen. Also how loud is that filter, i was going to get one for my closet because i have the room, obviously not that big lol, but a smaller one, i just dont know if im going to need to make a muffler for it or not. Keep em growin man!


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 10, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> All i can say is wow! its lookin very nice a professional there boomer, As for the cleaning up under my canopy, i noticed with my one plant it took very well to cleaning up right around the first week or two of flower, Then it doesn't try and make little buds below the screen. Im only using one plant so i actually cleaning the bottom over a week so i didn't stress her out to much. Cant wait for a few weeks when theres some nice lighter sized nugs filling that screen. Also how loud is that filter, i was going to get one for my closet because i have the room, obviously not that big lol, but a smaller one, i just dont know if im going to need to make a muffler for it or not. Keep em growin man!



ya i was thinkin of doin minor trimming over the course of the week to reduce stress. and all focus can be on flowering after the week is over and no more veg growth. the 100 carbon can filter isnt loud itself its the fan that u use to exhaust air thru it. i use a 755 cfm fan and is super quiet. maybe can be heard sum within the house but im running a total of 3500cfm upstairs so idk if i can say i hear just that fan lol. but my rooms run way quiet as is. thnks to the investment in good fans


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 10, 2010)

ya i was just wondering how loud those in-lines are, lol not the filter (probably thought i was on crack) probably should have looked at that before i hit post, i dont think ill need a 755cfm probably more like 350 lol so if yours is quite then the 350 shouldn't be loud much at all really, ill take your advice and get a nice fan too, ive been learning you get what you pay for in this hobby. But ya i think removing shit slowly is a great idea, i would remove like a hand full or two of leaves, tiny buds, or whatever else was under there like everyday and i dint notice a change in the plant at all, EXCEPT the nugs fuckin grew like an inch one day! both ways too! week 5 and all my nugs are about the thickness of two lighters and a little taller now, and have more crystals then most peoples i see around this time. I think if i left the lower shit i wouldnt have gotten the 20+ nice big colas of my one plant either, it really helps.


----------



## quickrip (May 11, 2010)

While we're on the subject of the filter...Do you feel that its needed in your sealed room to have a scrubber? I was gonna put a small diy scrubber on the exhaust fan so when it runs at night it wont smell outside, but should I have one running constantly in the room all day? If so why? It would be easy to add to my setup if need be.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 11, 2010)

quickrip said:


> While we're on the subject of the filter...Do you feel that its needed in your sealed room to have a scrubber? I was gonna put a small diy scrubber on the exhaust fan so when it runs at night it wont smell outside, but should I have one running constantly in the room all day? If so why? It would be easy to add to my setup if need be.



i originally planned not to use a carbon filter buuut after considering the security risk i changed my mind. even tho im a legal vendor member grower etc i didnt want my neighbors knowin or anyone who may come by outside or anyone who comes inside the house. i just dont want any nosey people ratting me out to the cops and having to deal with all that bullshit. coops come and take ur shit then ask questions later. but the room is sealed and the timer is setup up to scrub for 15 mins out of every hour while lights are on. then at night i might tweak it to 15 mins on/ 15 mins off/ etc. the reason is cuz during lights out i open my exhaust damper system to vent out high humidity and that will vent aroma as well. the nugs are just now gettin sticky and sum aroma is beginning. but not much. id invest in a carbo filter unless u flat out dont care about peeps being suspicious. ive been thru too much bullshit growin in the past at diff locations so its made me paranoid lol. especially since the sour grape strain is known to be super stinky


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 12, 2010)

im about to start flower on my first grow and everyone keeps talking about the smel ... and how strong it is. can it really be that bad? im adding a 6 inch carbon filter with another 6 inch fan in a day or two but i was just curious how bad it can be. if i have a negative suction in my room from the filter , will the smell still escape?


----------



## quickrip (May 12, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i originally planned not to use a carbon filter buuut after considering the security risk i changed my mind. even tho im a legal vendor member grower etc i didnt want my neighbors knowin or anyone who may come by outside or anyone who comes inside the house. i just dont want any nosey people ratting me out to the cops and having to deal with all that bullshit. coops come and take ur shit then ask questions later. but the room is sealed and the timer is setup up to scrub for 15 mins out of every hour while lights are on. then at night i might tweak it to 15 mins on/ 15 mins off/ etc. the reason is cuz during lights out i open my exhaust damper system to vent out high humidity and that will vent aroma as well. the nugs are just now gettin sticky and sum aroma is beginning. but not much. id invest in a carbo filter unless u flat out dont care about peeps being suspicious. ive been thru too much bullshit growin in the past at diff locations so its made me paranoid lol. especially since the sour grape strain is known to be super stinky


I defenitely care if it smells. Ive already got a 4 foot can filter in my room now, but im giving it to my buddy when this grow is done. Im only using a 25 cfm fan at night to slowly pull in oxygen for the roots. This will have a diy small 8 inch long scrubber on it, but Im wondering if It really removes the smell in the room to run another all day even when your not venting. I will be pulling air through the veg area with a 4 inch fan all day and could easily make another scrubber for that if it would help to keep the smell down. I guess it doesnt seem like it would do much to air that is being put right back into the room, but idk thats why Im askin.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 12, 2010)

WeSmkDro said:


> im about to start flower on my first grow and everyone keeps talking about the smel ... and how strong it is. can it really be that bad? im adding a 6 inch carbon filter with another 6 inch fan in a day or two but i was just curious how bad it can be. if i have a negative suction in my room from the filter , will the smell still escape?


odor control is a must for any illegal grow and for medical grows like min eit just depends if u want anyone being suspicious. but i would have to say the aroma is also strain dependant. my white widow outdoor grow barely had any smell. then i harvested and they stank hard. so it just depends. it was also outdoors so that couldve been why but certain strains ive been told from other growers seem to put off alot more aroma. might have sumthing to do with the sugar additive products people use. in theory organic is supposed to be more aromatic as well. idk wat size ure workin on but id consider it anyways



quickrip said:


> I defenitely care if it smells. Ive already got a 4 foot can filter in my room now, but im giving it to my buddy when this grow is done. Im only using a 25 cfm fan at night to slowly pull in oxygen for the roots. This will have a diy small 8 inch long scrubber on it, but Im wondering if It really removes the smell in the room to run another all day even when your not venting. I will be pulling air through the veg area with a 4 inch fan all day and could easily make another scrubber for that if it would help to keep the smell down. I guess it doesnt seem like it would do much to air that is being put right back into the room, but idk thats why Im askin.


i scrub the air off and on all day and more at night since my room is sealed but i exhaust outside at night. it works for my setup. with urs if im correct ure venting outside anytime since ure not running c02? if the smell just leaks out then id run the carbon all the time. idk if ur can is ran in ur ducting or not. mine stands on end on its own in the corner. most run it with their exhaust before the smell exits. u cant have too big of a fan or itll evacuate too soon and the carbon element will not be attached to the odor element and difuse it. in theory thats how im told it works so u need to have the proper sized fan in the grow room. if its too small it wont cycle enough air in enough time before it exits. so measurements count. not sure this answers ur question. if not just reask a diff way


----------



## quickrip (May 12, 2010)

yeah I think you got it boomer. But Im runnin co2 next round, thats the reason Im ditching the big carbon scrubber and venting minimal amounts just to get oxygen in the room for the roots. Im just gonna add another small scrubber. It cant hurt. Thanks again man.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 13, 2010)

hey boomer been wondering if you how the PH has been going with the mother setup since you were talking about it before.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 13, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hey boomer been wondering if you how the PH has been going with the mother setup since you were talking about it before.



one word: Shitty

haha i mean i guess its not as bad as cruzers journal displayed when he ran the setup the way it comes. but he convinced me to modify mine as well so i did a drip setup but the rings are too wide in diameter to reach small new clones so they got stunted and now im hand watering them. go figure right? anyways i hate the setup and will ditch it soon im sure. the ph seems to be consitant in each bucket but thats cuz its runoff from the drip setup and the pump is in the main rez so it rotates pretty frequent to keep ph balanced. but i wouldnt rec waterfarm to anyone lol.

go check out the new ballin shit; Current Culture's Under Current hydro DWC

thatyll be the upgrade system for the new location


----------



## OZUT (May 13, 2010)

Gotta come back to this one....Always enjoy reading your journals


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 13, 2010)

heres a couple new pix with the lights off. trimmed up everything under the canopy. was a lot more then i thought but looks def cleaned up. i untangled sum of the main stems that took off into other plant zones but seems to be spaced enough so no competing for space and no mold issues with colas stacked on top each other. the screen is decently filled. id say like 80% maybe 90% but still learnin the scrog method and strain. the next round of ladies will not be FIMmed or topped. ill just lay em over under the netting. 



im thinkin about pickin up 2x1000w HPS lamps and do vertical lighting in the middle of the tables to add to side lighting. anyone think this would be worth it at this stage? not sure about the vertical light pattern as well so that id need sum light shedded on haha





as delivered....



waterfarm setup
left four = master bubba kush (not doin too well)
right four = sour grape
hoping to keep these bitches alive and get solid mothers rollin but the ph curve and wide ring dripper stunted em from lack of attention. anyways im gettin a diff strain to grow after the current flower crop is done. itll be a filler crop since the mothers are laggin.










ladies weaved









buds showing their tops 
















kinda hard to see with the lights off but the underside of the canopy has been cleaned up


----------



## cruzer101 (May 14, 2010)

Naw man, I dont think a vertical would be the way to go with a scrog. 
They wont get tall enough to benefit from it.

Looks great as is but 2000w more horizontally will certainly tighten up your buds.


----------



## quickrip (May 14, 2010)

Boomer did all the stem rot go away. The plants look really nice. Hope all is good down there for ya.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 14, 2010)

Always enjoy checking out your setup boomer really did a good job at putting together your first indoor grow.

Master bubba kush, mmm just picked some up burning it for a morning wake and bake. Got to check on my girls then come check out yours turning out to be a good morning thanks for the update Boomer

You might be able to do a different mod to the farms before you change out the systems, i have been thinking of a mod for waterfarms/DWC buckets but have not tested it out yet to see if it will actually work. Will be looking into the new system your checking out

and on the 1000 wat side lighting, well i am new to all this still but i don't think it would be worth your money either not for this setup at least. You might be able to make a 2x3 or 2x4 frame that sits level with the top of your table and mount fluorescent to it so there under the canopy or at the level with the screen/net, that might be a idea but i just waked&baked so i have lots ideas right now hahaha


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 14, 2010)

oh shit just checked out that *Current Culture Setup,* very nice.

Kinda the mod i was thinking but they perfected it.

That will be a killer setup man thanks for turning me on to it did not know what the system was called.


----------



## Copycat (May 14, 2010)

Nice setup... Even nicer plants

I had a question... A few weeks back one of your plants broke off at the lower part of the stem. I was wondering if you could have treated it like a clone cutting and re-rooted it? Maybe it was too big, but I dont even know if there is a size limit to cuttings for clones. Would have been nice to see you try and re-root it just to see if it was possible (just as a science experiment).


----------



## Drella (May 14, 2010)

looking good bro, keep it up man, im still here.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 14, 2010)

Me too, if u were wondering boomer.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Naw man, I dont think a vertical would be the way to go with a scrog.
> They wont get tall enough to benefit from it.
> 
> Looks great as is but 2000w more horizontally will certainly tighten up your buds.


thanks for hittin me up cruz. prob wait on the lights then for now




quickrip said:


> Boomer did all the stem rot go away. The plants look really nice. Hope all is good down there for ya.


seems to b fine now. did about 3 spray session of the SM-90 and the stems look strong and knuckled out almost. 



Hulk Nugs said:


> oh shit just checked out that *Current Culture Setup,* very nice.
> 
> Kinda the mod i was thinking but they perfected it.
> 
> That will be a killer setup man thanks for turning me on to it did not know what the system was called.


ya jackmayoffer is running the under current systems and no shit this is the future of setups. seriously made for cultivating MJ hands down. it requires 600w-1000w lamp PER PLANT thats how legit this setup is. 



Copycat said:


> Nice setup... Even nicer plants
> 
> I had a question... A few weeks back one of your plants broke off at the lower part of the stem. I was wondering if you could have treated it like a clone cutting and re-rooted it? Maybe it was too big, but I dont even know if there is a size limit to cuttings for clones. Would have been nice to see you try and re-root it just to see if it was possible (just as a science experiment).


the plant suffered mass trauma im sure and that type of stunt im not sure if itd ever recover from, especially to switch gears and grow new roots... u only take clones when u have healthy mothers... not sick dying mothers so id have to assume the plant was a goner. i cut my losses and thru in a runt which is actualy gonna produce a couple nice sized colas from the look of things




Drella said:


> looking good bro, keep it up man, im still here.


glad ure still checkin in. nugs should be arriving soon 



FuZZyBUDz said:


> Me too, if u were wondering boomer.


as well glad u could make it by. kinda gets to the point that u just sit bak and watch. no need to blab nonsense and take up journal room. so keep on lurkin


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 15, 2010)

im learning lots from this round already and makin plans for the next round with this setup as well as putting together the new collective vendor grow 

anyways im considering lowering the heigth on my scrog netting and at the same time instead of stacking the 6" rockwool vegged cube on top an individual 4" rockwool slab; id just set the 6" cube on the hydro tray and fill the table with hydroton pebbles? this idea was mentioned and got me thinkin... this in theory would allow the roots to blow out under the cube and continue to stretch as far as they want under cover from the hydroton..? but do these extended roots get proper watering?? considering im using a ring drip hydro setup i dont think the roots would... theyd dry up and die from wat i understand. so would i have to switch to a flood and drain setup to get this benefit?

the reason im trying to get my canopy lowered is my lights are only 20" away from the screen total and the colas growin up thru the screen can get larger then planned (hopefully) and get too close to the lights. heat isnt the issue, its the foxtail and any other weird side effects from too many lumens... plus the 600w footprint isnt as wide as it could be since its close.

anyways let me know wat u guys think.


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 15, 2010)

lookin great boomer!


----------



## nastyhr (May 15, 2010)

amazing journal! im forsure subd! lots of usefull info!

gooood shit!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 15, 2010)

Oh im watching this one alright, my next BIG grow will be a SCRog. thinking about startiong one outdoors like FDD!!! i know, JOCKING his style, but it looks DOPE. need to get the visual in on it then, BAM, make it my own.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 15, 2010)

Growing for a collective very nice!

The hydroton is a great idea in the table and your so right about the roots blowing up. I believe its easier for the roots to grow in hydroton then in rockwool. Only thing to keep in mind is spacing of the plants or you might end up with one plant dominating the area and roots start growing together.

Not sure on the lights and net, going to be checking out foxtail first time i heard that. 





BooMeR242 said:


> im learning lots from this round already and makin plans for the next round with this setup as well as putting together the new collective vendor grow
> 
> anyways im considering lowering the heigth on my scrog netting and at the same time instead of stacking the 6" rockwool vegged cube on top an individual 4" rockwool slab; id just set the 6" cube on the hydro tray and fill the table with hydroton pebbles? this idea was mentioned and got me thinkin... this in theory would allow the roots to blow out under the cube and continue to stretch as far as they want under cover from the hydroton..? but do these extended roots get proper watering?? considering im using a ring drip hydro setup i dont think the roots would... theyd dry up and die from wat i understand. so would i have to switch to a flood and drain setup to get this benefit?
> 
> ...


----------



## notoriousb (May 15, 2010)

they're lookin healthy and stacked to hold some weight.
good shit as always boom


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 16, 2010)

IMO foxtailing is due to strain issues and not environment. I grew 6 strains last year and only one foxtailed. Same environment and nutrients. As far as the roots and rockwool slabs/hydroton you are right. You can run a Ebb and flow table with hydroton and depending on your flood schedule you can develop a nice root system for your plants. If your not intending to care for the roots your plants will always be in a state of stress from the root mass dying off or having trouble growing. Much better to have a healthy root zone IMO. Again depending on your flood or drip cycle, you could still have a well developed root system.

GT


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 16, 2010)

i def always focus on root development and tryin to learn more as i grow. 

filling the table with hydroton would be more space efficient to me so the roots can blow out further and i have 4" more of heigth to work with by gettin rid of the 4" rockwool slab. as long as i cant find a negative reason to do this method then i mite make this conversion. issue would b i want to continue using my ring drip emitters but not sure all the roots will get fully watered with this feeding method. i dont like the concept of flood and drain with a recirculating rez. i prefer to waste my runoff and not contaminate my feed rez. so thats the issue i need to work thru


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 16, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i def always focus on root development and tryin to learn more as i grow.
> 
> filling the table with hydroton would be more space efficient to me so the roots can blow out further and i have 4" more of heigth to work with by gettin rid of the 4" rockwool slab. as long as i cant find a negative reason to do this method then i mite make this conversion. issue would b i want to continue using my ring drip emitters but not sure all the roots will get fully watered with this feeding method. i dont like the concept of flood and drain with a recirculating rez. i prefer to waste my runoff and not contaminate my feed rez. so thats the issue i need to work thru


hey boomer. why do you think the runoff will cotaminate the res? jus wondering.


----------



## Bob Smith (May 16, 2010)

Boomer, just wanted to say "hello" - don't have time to go through this massive thread, but I'm assuming (and hoping) that everything's going well - keep up the good work, my friend.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 16, 2010)

Not sure what you would contaminate it with. All hydro systems have recirculating systems and they do just fine. All these systems including the underflow one require certain requirements to function properly. I believe your training in your current system will provide you the knowledge to adapt your system to a hydro system.

On another note if you want more height lower your tables by cutting the legs in half and replacing the wheels on the new bottoms. There now you have an extra foot. Hope that helps.

GT


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 17, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Not sure what you would contaminate it with. All hydro systems have recirculating systems and they do just fine. All these systems including the underflow one require certain requirements to function properly. I believe your training in your current system will provide you the knowledge to adapt your system to a hydro system.
> 
> On another note if you want more height lower your tables by cutting the legs in half and replacing the wheels on the new bottoms. There now you have an extra foot. Hope that helps.
> 
> GT



i wouldnt be able to lower the table since each table has rez tanks under them. thats why my measurements had to be that high. i dont really need much room. the plants seem to be stayin between 12-18" away from the lights


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 17, 2010)

so ive been busy with lots of diff projects and all the new upgrade plans running thru my head.

but wanted to get sum input real quick for my drying area.

last time i harvested i just chopped down main branches and trimmed em up and hung em on a rope. been seeing other large growers use a screen variation for dryin. between drawer style and net slinky style im figuring i mite as well make my own drying area.

the closet is completely open and was gonna just make a rectangle "screen shelf" that stretches across the entire closet and do several layers so i have enough room to throw nuggs on and dry out. figured id use 1"x1" pieces of wood to make a frame and staple down the screen material and mount it like any other shelf. 
anyways let me know any ideas or sumthing better possibly.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like a damn good plan to me, I think the screen is a more space efficient way of drying


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 17, 2010)

just a lil input on the drying method, in my studies i have found that hanging them tends to have a more even drying pattern. and i read that u trim before u dry, heres a lil tip on that, do it the other way around. ive found in my last grow i tested this theory and it BLEW me away witht the results, i simply trimed a few cols before drying and trimmed a few before jarring and the ones i waited to clip smell a great deal better is the only way i can think to decribe it. it NEVER got the grassy almost a hay smell to it. just a thought to put in that old noggin of yours


----------



## MAc DRe (May 18, 2010)

I read through as many pages as i could and i couldnt find the answer, so i am going to ask you a question that i know you have gotten before, sorry. I live in in cali (I have my state Cannabis card) as well and was wondering how you got your paperwork to grow 99 plants. Do you have a federal card? Thanks in advance for your help. Also i have to so you are defantly doing it big, compared to just a year ago. Defantly big dickin it with this grow room good luck and stay stay safe. And be ready to blast, whoever comes through your door. With this room people will find out you grow for the club and will follow you home, have had it happen to a friend. be safe


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 18, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Sounds like a damn good plan to me, I think the screen is a more space efficient way of drying


ya thats wat im thinkin too. bought all my supplies today and gonna get workin on the drying closet tomorrow



FuZZyBUDz said:


> just a lil input on the drying method, in my studies i have found that hanging them tends to have a more even drying pattern. and i read that u trim before u dry, heres a lil tip on that, do it the other way around. ive found in my last grow i tested this theory and it BLEW me away witht the results, i simply trimed a few cols before drying and trimmed a few before jarring and the ones i waited to clip smell a great deal better is the only way i can think to decribe it. it NEVER got the grassy almost a hay smell to it. just a thought to put in that old noggin of yours



thats interesting. i have read that leaving the buds attached and hangdry does do a more even dry but im still gonna try the screen method since its more space effective. i do prefer to trim before i dry. depending on wat strain u have sum colas can be super leafy and a bitch to trim when dry already. i like to trim the colas before they dry and let the small fans leafs dry up and curl in with the cure. IMO its a better appearance but i may give it a shot trimming after dry. 



MAc DRe said:


> I read through as many pages as i could and i couldnt find the answer, so i am going to ask you a question that i know you have gotten before, sorry. I live in in cali (I have my state Cannabis card) as well and was wondering how you got your paperwork to grow 99 plants. Do you have a federal card? Thanks in advance for your help. Also i have to so you are defantly doing it big, compared to just a year ago. Defantly big dickin it with this grow room good luck and stay stay safe. And be ready to blast, whoever comes through your door. With this room people will find out you grow for the club and will follow you home, have had it happen to a friend. be safe



theres no fed grow card that im aware of. not sure if it was read wrong but wat i was stating was as a "member grower" aka "vendor" for my collective i can grow as much meds as possible. i stay well below the federal cultivation level of 99 just to make sure my ass is covered. i have 25 recommendation copies and contracts from the collective. so in a nut shell i hope this helps but thats how i grow legally.

oh and about sumone finding out; no one will find out. i rock dealer plates on my ride and i never get followed im too aware of pigs and sketchy ass people. its part of the biz


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 18, 2010)

k well nuthin too cool i guess but i worked on the veg room to clean up my wiring and get the control box setup with the subpanel. took out the flood tray and rez, bleached em down and cleaned em white. reogranized my pumps and wires. decided to ditch the "mothers" in the waterfarm buckets. i took cuttings from wat was vegged and threw em under the flouro lamps. only ended with 2 master bubba kush and 4 sour grape. hope they root and i can start fresh with the newly modified waterfarm bucket drip system i setup. this will house my new mothers

ill post sum pix tomorrow when i get a chance but i incorporated gravity with the setup to help balance my ph.

i put cynder blocks under plywood that the waterfarm buckets sit on top like an upper level. then the rez sits on the floor which is about 10" lower then the buckets top. this will force water in the buckets to drain down the rez and insde the rez will be the submerged pump that feeds into a 1/2" tube with 1/4" feed tubes to ring drip emitters i cut and measured out myself. this way the ring drips are more effective for veg. the ring drippers that came with the setup sucked balls. they were almost out as wide as the bucket rim itself. how the fuk the roots supposed to be way the fuck out there already ya knw? anyways i threw on the tomato trellis cage by using needle nose pliers to bend the legs the way i needed to form around the buckets and duct taped them down for security. this will help for support later. i lowered the lights down also so i can benefit more lumens this round. last time i wasnt paying attention and was wasting light.

sooo i think thats it for now hoping to get u guys an update tomorrow as we start week 4 of flower and ull see the improvement of bud development. my c02 seems pretty tight it hangs around at like 1650ppm most the time and is only set to hit 1550ppm.

also im lookin for new strains so any heavy couch lock strains u guys know let me know. thinking bout buying seeds from cali connect and get sum new shit rollin. hoping to start my breeding project once i upgrade into my warehouse


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 18, 2010)

Sounds sick boomer looking forward to the update!!

Warehouse shit man jaw just dropped, going nuts eh. Hope you do a thread on that, need any help hit me up!


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 19, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so ive been busy with lots of diff projects and all the new upgrade plans running thru my head.
> 
> but wanted to get sum input real quick for my drying area.
> 
> ...


One thing you may want to consider about that type of drying is that you will be loosing some trichs while your bud in on the net. If you turn them for even drying you loose or crush more. Remember looks are everything when it comes to the dispensaries. I still would do it like you did your OD grow. Hang branches of buds. The branches provide moisture to the buds while they dry. They dry slower and are a better, smother smoke, imo. I did both ways fans on and fans off. Both have advantages and disadvantages. You are right about the fans and different strains. Let us know how you like the nets. I almost bought one of those.

GT


----------



## Bob Smith (May 19, 2010)

Instead of buying a net, you can just buy $5 worth of replacement screen (nylon is pliable and works well) and string it over some wood or something - I just attached mine to my 4x4 E&F table for drying.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Instead of buying a net, you can just buy $5 worth of replacement screen (nylon is pliable and works well) and string it over some wood or something - I just attached mine to my 4x4 E&F table for drying.


thanks bob thats actully wat i did was bought replacement screen and sum 1"x2" to build a frame and hang it up.

GT; ill def try it this method and maybe still hang a few to experiment with. this method is just more space efficient for me


----------



## cruzer101 (May 19, 2010)

Hey Boomer,
Sounds like you got the waterfarms set up right now. I think you will see improvement right away.
As far as the flowering tub, I agree with the hydroton but I wouldn't set the rock wool cubes right on the tub. I would suggest you keep at least 2 inches of hydroton under them. Give that tap root room to bend. As far as the roots growing together, Mine always do. I found as long as you can feed it the root wont choke out the others. When you go to water, fill the tub so you get all the hydroton wet and the bottom 1/4 in of the cube. Then drain. 

Thats works best for me anyway.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 20, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Boomer,
> Sounds like you got the waterfarms set up right now. I think you will see improvement right away.
> As far as the flowering tub, I agree with the hydroton but I wouldn't set the rock wool cubes right on the tub. I would suggest you keep at least 2 inches of hydroton under them. Give that tap root room to bend. As far as the roots growing together, Mine always do. I found as long as you can feed it the root wont choke out the others. When you go to water, fill the tub so you get all the hydroton wet and the bottom 1/4 in of the cube. Then drain.
> 
> Thats works best for me anyway.


I agree with getting everything wet, keeping the rockwool off the tub bottom, and keeping the roots wet. Tap root??? I have not had that strain yet.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 20, 2010)

realized my flower day count was a day or two off and had to adjust my feeding schedule so now my flush is only a day behind on the real schedule. 
been feeding with PH around 5.6-5.9 and ppms seem to creep up slowly and hittin 1100-1250 and im thinkin its too high cuz the fan leafs are changing colors and there all diff. so its makin the diagnosis harder. im gonna wait to see results after last nites flush. 
Flush was 250-300ppm PH @ 5.7

still attempting to dial in diff factors with this strain.
Not sure what PH is best to keep it at so i gotta experiment to see wat does wat. Im starting to believe in the K.I.S.S. method of basic feeding and not so many additives. its hard to keep the ppm down with so much shit being added. im only doin half strength as is and still having high ppm.

i think next round i might try the same recipe on one table then just the base nutes with a bloom additive and all the root beneficial nutes. 

anyways heres the update of the ladies;


table #1









table #2








cleaned up underside









ladies budding nicely

























Waterfram conversion #57 lol

i deicided to scrap the old stunted mother clones and start over with a better style system that uses gravity to push drain each bucket into the main rez at the end on the floor. this allows me to control PH and PPM better








drip to recirculating system

my own rind drippers with 4 emitters facing down into the hydroton








feeding tubes and also the tomatoe trellis was bent to fit around the buckets for support










main rez with feed pump and runoff hosing


----------



## d.c. beard (May 20, 2010)

I like that Waterfarm setup bro, a little ghetto but it bet it'll work like a champ. So what, you pump the water to the top out the emitters and then everything just drains back into to res by itself?


----------



## quickrip (May 20, 2010)

Whats up boomer? The new waterfarm stp looks nice man. I was wondering, how high is the the temp in your rooms and in turn how high do the res temps get after about a week. Also do you have res heaters, or just keep cool temps to start off? Ive been reading up on res temp issues and dont know who to believe. Some people like Fatman on here that are very advanced growers dont feel that its bad to have res temps matching the room temps, even at 85f runnin c02. I like this idea cause then I dont need to worry about chillin the res. Anyway what do think about this man?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 20, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Boomer,
> Sounds like you got the waterfarms set up right now. I think you will see improvement right away.
> As far as the flowering tub, I agree with the hydroton but I wouldn't set the rock wool cubes right on the tub. I would suggest you keep at least 2 inches of hydroton under them. Give that tap root room to bend. As far as the roots growing together, Mine always do. I found as long as you can feed it the root wont choke out the others. When you go to water, fill the tub so you get all the hydroton wet and the bottom 1/4 in of the cube. Then drain.
> 
> Thats works best for me anyway.



hmm good point about having the roots spaced between the table and cube bottom. not sure wat ill do cuz the reason im considering doin the hydroton was to lower the plant. but i mite just keep my setup the way it is since the colas are not gettin too tall and mite work out fine without burn.




d.c. beard said:


> I like that Waterfarm setup bro, a little ghetto but it bet it'll work like a champ. So what, you pump the water to the top out the emitters and then everything just drains back into to res by itself?


ya basically. just like any other drip feed system but the runoff recirculates into the same rez via gravity.



quickrip said:


> Whats up boomer? The new waterfarm stp looks nice man. I was wondering, how high is the the temp in your rooms and in turn how high do the res temps get after about a week. Also do you have res heaters, or just keep cool temps to start off? Ive been reading up on res temp issues and dont know who to believe. Some people like Fatman on here that are very advanced growers dont feel that its bad to have res temps matching the room temps, even at 85f runnin c02. I like this idea cause then I dont need to worry about chillin the res. Anyway what do think about this man?


room temp with the exhaust light fans off is around 83 degrees so far. id like it at 85. the rez temp is 73-75 at almost any given time. temps in my rez should be 68 but i dont have a chiller so thats not happening. 

from my research and other large grows ive seen, a chiller is the way to go. supposedly roots uptake better at lower temps and lower temps scare off pest fungus mold etc. mite not be completely correct about that part but another part is the last two weeks of flower if u have a rez is to lower ur temps to like 50 and trip out the plants colors. mainly turn purps purple.

anyways a 1hp chiller is around $1300 and a pretty penny so depends on ur budget i guess. my grow seems to be fine with water temps at 75. so idk for sure yet


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 21, 2010)

from my research and other large grows ive seen, a chiller is the way to go (where have I heard that before) <rolls eyes> supposedly roots uptake better at lower temps and lower temps scare off pest fungus mold etc. (you are partly right. The main reason for lower res temps is to increase the dissolved O2 for your roots. The main reason you have all those bubblers is to raise the O2 levels. If the water is warmer you loose all that O2 and root preformance) mite not be completely correct about that part but another part is the last two weeks of flower if u have a rez is to lower ur temps to like 50 and trip out the plants colors. mainly turn purps purple.

anyways a 1hp chiller is around $1300 and a pretty penny so depends on ur budget i guess. my grow seems to be fine with water temps at 75. so idk for sure yet[/QUOTE]

Wait until this summer when the outdoor temp is highter. Check into the DYI iceboxes for cooling ligh hood exhaust (https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/234834-diy-icebox.html). No need for AC then.

Grow is looking good. pH will be easier to keep stabilized with constant temps. PPM will fluctuate mainly from nute uptake from hungry plants. Buds are starting to fill in. Now the good part begins.


----------



## shaggy340 (May 21, 2010)

nice setup you have there so hows your power bill with a setup like that


----------



## NickNasty (May 21, 2010)

I have seen old window ac units turned into chillers, I wouldn't have a clue how to do it myself but i have seen a couple DIY threads on it on other sites so you may want to look into that if you dont want to shell out the 1300$ for a chiller. Just a thought.


----------



## quickrip (May 21, 2010)

As far as Ive been reading only about 1 percent of the oxygen your roots uptake is from the water and the rest is from the air. So having lower dissolved oxygen isnt posing a prob cause there is still plenty of oxygen in the water to give the plants this small 1 percent. Dont quote me on this info Im no botonist. This is info gathered on the web. I think if your running sealed containers with bubbles[aero, bubbleponics, dwc] the oxygen in the water is more important, but for basic hydro systems Im not sure how necessary all the oxygen really is. The roots intake their oxygen at night from the air in the medium mostly. Im not saying Id remove my air pump, but Im thinking the higher temps will be ok. Anyway Im gonna try it out with higher temps in my current grow and we'll see how it works out. Ill set my heater at 70F and Im sure after that and my room being 85F it will quickly rise to room temp. If nothing else we will have a good experiment to learn from.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 21, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> from my research and other large grows ive seen, a chiller is the way to go (where have I heard that before) <rolls eyes> supposedly roots uptake better at lower temps and lower temps scare off pest fungus mold etc. (you are partly right. The main reason for lower res temps is to increase the dissolved O2 for your roots. The main reason you have all those bubblers is to raise the O2 levels. If the water is warmer you loose all that O2 and root preformance) mite not be completely correct about that part but another part is the last two weeks of flower if u have a rez is to lower ur temps to like 50 and trip out the plants colors. mainly turn purps purple.
> 
> anyways a 1hp chiller is around $1300 and a pretty penny so depends on ur budget i guess. my grow seems to be fine with water temps at 75. so idk for sure yet



Wait until this summer when the outdoor temp is highter. Check into the DYI iceboxes for cooling ligh hood exhaust (https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/234834-diy-icebox.html). No need for AC then.

Grow is looking good. pH will be easier to keep stabilized with constant temps. PPM will fluctuate mainly from nute uptake from hungry plants. Buds are starting to fill in. Now the good part begins.[/QUOTE]

ill prob end up buying two chillers after this crop out for my next setup anyways so ill use one of them for this coming summer to cool my rez down.
i researched ice boxes and not into them anymore. just more work to run hosing to the lights and all that. i have a 2ton AC in the room already so that controls my temps



shaggy340 said:


> nice setup you have there so hows your power bill with a setup like that


not bad at all actually since my doctor signed off on edision to have my power bill in a lower tier 
-thanks raiderfan



NickNasty said:


> I have seen old window ac units turned into chillers, I wouldn't have a clue how to do it myself but i have seen a couple DIY threads on it on other sites so you may want to look into that if you dont want to shell out the 1300$ for a chiller. Just a thought.


DIY is cool but im way too busy for DIY projects right now. id rather reinvest my funds and get new equip at the wholesale warehouse and make sure if it breaks they can replace/fix it

but thats good info for others on a budget


----------



## wonderblunder (May 22, 2010)

I like your style boomskeet.
I know your not interested an AC probably has a 1/10 HP chiller, nothing like the ones your are looking at.........


----------



## MAc DRe (May 22, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> Wait until this summer when the outdoor temp is highter. Check into the DYI iceboxes for cooling ligh hood exhaust (https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/234834-diy-icebox.html). No need for AC then.
> 
> Grow is looking good. pH will be easier to keep stabilized with constant temps. PPM will fluctuate mainly from nute uptake from hungry plants. Buds are starting to fill in. Now the good part begins.


ill prob end up buying two chillers after this crop out for my next setup anyways so ill use one of them for this coming summer to cool my rez down.
i researched ice boxes and not into them anymore. just more work to run hosing to the lights and all that. i have a 2ton AC in the room already so that controls my temps



not bad at all actually since my doctor signed off on edision to have my power bill in a lower tier 
-thanks raiderfan



DIY is cool but im way too busy for DIY projects right now. id rather reinvest my funds and get new equip at the wholesale warehouse and make sure if it breaks they can replace/fix it

but thats good info for others on a budget[/QUOTE]
WHen you said you had your doctor sign off on edison to lower your power bill or be put in a lower tier? can you explain this a little more for me please sir. THank you


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 23, 2010)

quickrip said:


> As far as Ive been reading only about 1 percent of the oxygen your roots uptake is from the water and the rest is from the air. So having lower dissolved oxygen isnt posing a prob cause there is still plenty of oxygen in the water to give the plants this small 1 percent. Dont quote me on this info Im no botonist. This is info gathered on the web. I think if your running sealed containers with bubbles[aero, bubbleponics, dwc] the oxygen in the water is more important, but for basic hydro systems Im not sure how necessary all the oxygen really is. The roots intake their oxygen at night from the air in the medium mostly. Im not saying Id remove my air pump, but Im thinking the higher temps will be ok. Anyway Im gonna try it out with higher temps in my current grow and we'll see how it works out. Ill set my heater at 70F and Im sure after that and my room being 85F it will quickly rise to room temp. If nothing else we will have a good experiment to learn from.


I wish you luck my friend. With your res temps @ around 85 degrees and low or no O2 in your water, your system will be ripe for root rot amonst other things. THe intent in keeping the res temps lower is to prevent the root rot and enhance the capacity of the H2O to carry O2. That is why everyone uses bubblers in their res; to put O2 into the water. To put it simply, if the water temps are high the carring capacity of the water is very low. Low O2 to the roots = not optimal root health. Your plant will grow without nutes too but not very well.

Sorry Boomer didnt mean to thread jack.

If you do get a chiller, look into you res capacities; a 1 hp chiller can reduce the temp for a given res capacity by 10 degrees. A 1/3 hp chiller is good for a 10 degree drop in 150-200 gal res. Also look into cooling diffusers (copper or aluminum coils) which go in the res. Some chillers have an operating range (i.e., 55-65 degrees or 65-75 degrees, etc.) too.


----------



## Copycat (May 23, 2010)

sofa king nice plants.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 23, 2010)

not meaning to be rude here boomer, but wen the HELL is ur next update??


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

MAc DRe said:


> ill prob end up buying two chillers after this crop out for my next setup anyways so ill use one of them for this coming summer to cool my rez down.
> i researched ice boxes and not into them anymore. just more work to run hosing to the lights and all that. i have a 2ton AC in the room already so that controls my temps
> 
> 
> ...


 WHen you said you had your doctor sign off on edison to lower your power bill or be put in a lower tier? can you explain this a little more for me please sir. THank you[/QUOTE]


theres a form on edisons website to fill out and have ur specialist doctor sign off saying u need special power needs at home. he did it and edison approved it so it gives me a .16 allowance per kw/hr


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> I wish you luck my friend. With your res temps @ around 85 degrees and low or no O2 in your water, your system will be ripe for root rot amonst other things. THe intent in keeping the res temps lower is to prevent the root rot and enhance the capacity of the H2O to carry O2. That is why everyone uses bubblers in their res; to put O2 into the water. To put it simply, if the water temps are high the carring capacity of the water is very low. Low O2 to the roots = not optimal root health. Your plant will grow without nutes too but not very well.
> 
> Sorry Boomer didnt mean to thread jack.
> 
> If you do get a chiller, look into you res capacities; a 1 hp chiller can reduce the temp for a given res capacity by 10 degrees. A 1/3 hp chiller is good for a 10 degree drop in 150-200 gal res. Also look into cooling diffusers (copper or aluminum coils) which go in the res. Some chillers have an operating range (i.e., 55-65 degrees or 65-75 degrees, etc.) too.


no worries GT. a little insight to o2 in h2o2 is always good info.

ill be doin 1 HP chillers (each for the under current rez)


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> I like your style boomskeet.
> I know your not interested an AC probably has a 1/10 HP chiller, nothing like the ones your are looking at.........


glad u could swing by brotha things are gettin legit now


----------



## notoriousb (May 23, 2010)

Ive been busy up here and lurkin in the backround but glad to see things are moving smoothly down there for ya boom


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

oh trust me B i know uve been busy. i myself have been lurking as well haha. u doin an outdoor this year again?


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 24, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> no worries GT. a little insight to o2 in h2o2 is always good info.
> 
> ill be doin 1 HP chillers (each for the under current rez)


WHat size res are you going to use? That is a big ass chiller for anything undet 500 gal. Like I said the 1/3 hp is good up to about 200 gal for a 10 degree drop. Plus if you use cooling diffusers it is even more efficient


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 24, 2010)

the under current dwc system uses 13gallon bucket sites with a similar sized rez connected at the end. using a recirculating system with mass pumps and air. so its 13gallx36 sites and i want to cool my temps down as low as possible in the event id like to change colors in the last two weeks of flower. 

i will also have a 200gall rez to mix my nutes in and top off my rez via float valve on the main rez bucket.

just to put things in perspective heres jackmayoffers grow that im workin with chasing that white rabbit...


fyi his system was the first setup using only 8gallon bucket sites. the 13gallon are expected to produce even more. 

"Caution; do not try this at home..." lol


----------



## chainseeker (May 24, 2010)

I have no words for that!


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (May 24, 2010)

just breath taking!!!very very nice set up


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 24, 2010)

Better bring your A game to that setup. Very nice.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 24, 2010)

That setup is SICK! But yes I am also guilty of lurking.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 24, 2010)

got bored after cleanin up the room decided to mess with the new DSLR and found the daylight white setting along with tungsten and white flouro settings 

anyways its nice to get sum quality pix workin for me. figured id share.
so enjoy sum bud porn. kinda like bee sting sized for now but theyll be ready for motorboating soon 
















tables on wheels makes for nice easy inspections 




















































heres a challenge for u guys. diagnois these fan leafs. lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 24, 2010)

room looks great even with lights off, loving that green light!!

Great find on the other grow thanks for sharing


----------



## raiderman (May 24, 2010)

real pro settup there boomer,definately maxe me wanna reach higher and encouragement,thanx for sharing.


----------



## smithb63 (May 24, 2010)

damn sir all i gotta say is WOW....... im calln it now everyone on riu should unite and have one big ass grow together!!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 25, 2010)

My Guess would be Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Manganese deficiency. The last one could be Potassium though.


----------



## raiderman (May 25, 2010)

actually it looks like theres lack of oxygen to the roots,purply stem ugly off greens,drooping leaves,and if theres a stall the reg nute u use will slghtly burn them since thier ina weak state.leaf on the right looks like pathogens mayhave attacked those roots,or theres some algea in yure water causing it,,jus my observation.


----------



## Copycat (May 26, 2010)

my guess is... the green and yellow leaf has a nitrogen burn its was recovering from, the yellow and purple leaf look like nitrogen deficiency or calcium build up. The last leaf with dark spots is from too much heavy metals in the food/water.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2010)

I see a touch of droop, either watering, heat or O2 issues in the root zone. Could be affecting uptake of all nutrients, hence why you have what looks like a variety of deficiencies on your fan leaves. If heat and watering schedule aren't the issue guess there isn't much you can do to get more o2 into the root zone. Possibly h2o2 but if you have any organic nutrients it's not the way to go. Just wish there was a way to make rockwool breathe better, but I'm 90% sure medium is to blame.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> My Guess would be Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Manganese deficiency. The last one could be Potassium though.


im gonna have to double check my recipe for my nute feedings cuz i htought i was over feeding with high ppms but i guess im not gettin the rite ratio.




raiderman said:


> actually it looks like theres lack of oxygen to the roots,purply stem ugly off greens,drooping leaves,and if theres a stall the reg nute u use will slghtly burn them since thier ina weak state.leaf on the right looks like pathogens mayhave attacked those roots,or theres some algea in yure water causing it,,jus my observation.


the lack of o2 mite make sense. when i first got this setup running my airpump was overheating and shutting off. problem is i wouldnt know til the morning when i wake up at 8am and look at the pump in my garage. so it can go easily 8hrs of no airstones in the rez during lights on feeding. ive got it fixed for the most part now and havent had airpump overheating issue lately. also concerned with my water rez temps. the room is at 85 with lights on. i havent actually had a chance to test the water temp at the end of lights on and see wat the temp really is at. with lights off the water is usually 72-75 as it is which blows. ideally rez water should be 65-68 i know. but i didnt have enough amps to run a chiller for the rezs. next setup im def using a chiller.

def having sum purple stem on sum of the plants but i wasnt sure if thats cuz the purple strain...

also it was my mistake now that i think about it. both my rezs have a small rectangular openning in the lid and i never covered it. so im assuming thats how algae was able to grow and form from the last 4 weeks of feeding?
-i took neccessary precautions to this issue and emptied both 70gall rezs and took em outside to be washed down and cleaned out. no bleach, just water rinse. this got all the crap in the rez out so i could have a better controlled flush and final four weeks of flowering. im just OCD about shit like that. anyways i filled up the rez with fresh RO water at 55ppm, added Final Phase, and did a 60 gallon flush last nite total. "dirty to clean rinse"

now that the rez is fresh clean and more RO water has been added the total PPM to start with is 55ppm 
before when i would start my week over; my flush was just a top off of the remaining rez water that still contained nutes and crap sitting on the bottom. so my flushes were usually around 350ppm. which is shitty in reality. 





Copycat said:


> my guess is... the green and yellow leaf has a nitrogen burn its was recovering from, the yellow and purple leaf look like nitrogen deficiency or calcium build up. The last leaf with dark spots is from too much heavy metals in the food/water.


 thanks bro gonna work on my recipe



Someguy15 said:


> I see a touch of droop, either watering, heat or O2 issues in the root zone. Could be affecting uptake of all nutrients, hence why you have what looks like a variety of deficiencies on your fan leaves. If heat and watering schedule aren't the issue guess there isn't much you can do to get more o2 into the root zone. Possibly h2o2 but if you have any organic nutrients it's not the way to go. Just wish there was a way to make rockwool breathe better, but I'm 90% sure medium is to blame.


well could be everything u said lol.

my rez temps are prob too high as it is. i use root excelerator which in theory has blown away other root supps in the fact that it can help maintain a healthy root zone even with 80 degree water. -not saying u should rely on this to avoid a chiller, but im hoping the root excel helps this issue.
then lack of 02 in the water was explained above.
im tryin to dial in my waterings but im not sure wat a good rule of thumb would be.

my watering timer is usually set to; water for 60secs every 4 hours.
-so im not sure if this is too much or not enough. ive been trying to experiment by using the weight of the RW to tell me but its a learning curve.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 26, 2010)

went ahead and flushed using Final Phase and RO water at 55ppm. PH @ 5.6-5.7

decided to try the new camera out with the lights on this time using the white setting. seemed to work a lot better. but i still prefer the tungsten night shots 

compeltely emptied the 70gall rezs and took em outside rinsed them down and refilled with fresh RO water @ 55ppm. hoping to clear out any algae or other bullshit in my rez. 

one thing i do need to work on next round is a more even canopy. the colas are like a wave up and down across the whole screen. plus using the FIM method with LST the way i did it kinda didnt work the same way i wanted. under one 600w i had a large plant that was weaved sideways and ran into two other plants zones and now where that plant is actually located (RW cube) its compeltely open with just branches since i cleared off all the small lower branches/bud sites. lol so im thinkin i blew the correct usage of that 600w. but oh well i still am hopin to hit my mark of 4lbs.
just sum things i ran into as part of the learning curve. this being my first grow ive def learned a lot. and appreciate everyones help and input.

anyways enough rambling. heres the ladies with the lights on















not sure the colors look the same in the photo as it is in person. but the leafs are all a pink shade. trippy


----------



## northeastern lights (May 26, 2010)

For the leaves I'm going to say Mag Def. I could be wrong but am pretty sure.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

Ya know dude, what I think may have happened is your not watering the rockwool right.
I have never grown strictly in rockwool but I hear it is done in a big way. Maybe you ought to let it dry out more between waterings. Maybe like dont water for two days then flush with straight R/O and pull off the dead shit and start again.

I didnt realize those three leafs were from the same grow. I used the growers bible to give you my guess.
Ya know you can blame it on the ph of the medium but It just seems to me that even though you keep adding water it is not draining through the cube or used up by the roots and just sits there. I bet that was the reason for the stem rot. 

Thats why I had suggested Hydroton under the cubes and just water up to the bottoms of them with a fill and drain. Get some air up in there and let the thing drain bro.

Good luck man.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 27, 2010)

ill have to give that a shot and wait for the cubes to dry out more and see wat happens. 

i guess i could do the hydroton under the 6" cube and still use the ring drip emitters to feed the cubes. the runoff wont exactly flood the whole table but im sure the roots will get wet enough


----------



## AzSmokeAz (May 27, 2010)

this is by far the illest setup i have ever seen on the web. now to only see it in person now that would be a trip into willy wankas chocolate factory lol....i couldnt imagine the electricity bill.lol


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

When I was using the larger cubes and having problems I tried watering only one cornner of the cube. 
It took about a week but everything was cool again. I dont have a pic of that grow but this was the next grow and you can see how I got the tubes. water just enough to get the cube wet on one side. once a day.







As they got older I increased the time to 30 min twice a day.



When I made water rings they just hit the outside edge of the cube, keeping the middle dry with a line to the roots. this worked great.















Its just my opinion but I think watering the whole cube twice a day is too much.
I have read that plants prefer the top 1/3 of the root system dry. when I keep that in mind I get better results.

Hope you dont mind the pics in your thread. I can delete them if you do.​


----------



## gumball (May 27, 2010)

Such respect and kindness cruzer, I bet boom enjoys your pics as much as his own. Great info though! I don't do hydro, but its nice to know these things, they may be useful in soil one day!


----------



## raiderman (May 27, 2010)

i'm a soil grower mysef and i water on the 2 on my moisture meter everytime times it in.i dont know if the same would apply to a rockwool cubes.ns stuff there cruz.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> When I was using the larger cubes and having problems I tried watering only one cornner of the cube.
> It took about a week but everything was cool again. I dont have a pic of that grow but this was the next grow and you can see how I got the tubes. water just enough to get the cube wet on one side. once a day.
> 
> 
> ...


great info cruz i appreciate it. the pix help explain a little better.

makes sense about the rings being on the outter edge. keeps the stem dry and forces roots to seek out moisture.


so wat do u suggest i do with the 4x8 table? fill it up to the top (6") with hydroton, then set the 6" RW cube with a 12" clone in it on top of 2" of hydroton and bakfill around the RW cube with more hydroton?

then make bigger ring drippers that drip on the outter edge of the RW forcing the roots to expand down and out? 
thanks for the clarification and anyone else who has ideas can jump in


----------



## Someguy15 (May 27, 2010)

Use 4" blocks in 3 gal netpots with hydroton, or go Flood & drain. You can fill the entire table with hydroton and put the cubes in it, but your roots will grow into a tangled mess. Since your going from clone though, I see no reason why you couldn't go that route. And Scrog means you won't be moving the plants around either so no reason to have them mobile in pots. Personally I love my smartpots with 50%RW/50%hydroton, good aeration, good retention, but to each his own. Seen it done a ton of diff ways great... just pure RW can be a mother to control ph, watering cycles, and o2 to the roots.


----------



## Copycat (May 29, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


>


Looking Good... every time I look at these pics I think of the southpark thanksgiving episode where all the turkeys go into a room and get their heads cut off by a big saw blade but the gimp turkey that drags its head on the ground lives.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 29, 2010)

> Hey Boomer,
> Sounds like you got the waterfarms set up right now. I think you will see improvement right away.
> As far as the flowering tub, I agree with the hydroton but I wouldn't set the rock wool cubes right on the tub. I would suggest you keep at least 2 inches of hydroton under them. Give that tap root room to bend. As far as the roots growing together, Mine always do. I found as long as you can feed it the root wont choke out the others. When you go to water, fill the tub so you get all the hydroton wet and the bottom 1/4 in of the cube. Then drain.


Thats works best for me anyway.

Personally I would fill with 4 inches of hydroton and set a cube on that. Then fill the tub with water untill it just touches the bottom of the rockwool cube, then adjust the overflow valve to that height. Once that is done and I set the clones in there I would add a couple more inches of hydroton to cover the lower portion of the cube. Mainly to stabilize it. (hydroton floats) but also to keep light from the roots. 

By doing it this way you can water the roots more often if you like but twice a day works fine.
just remember, when they are small, there roots need to hit the hydroton before this works.
hand watering the corner of the cube once a day should get you there in a week or so. I suppose you can automate that too.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 31, 2010)

Lookin good big B!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks for ll the help and suggestions guys. i need to decide what to do for the next round like now. im picking up a bunch of cuttings and need to get them vegging. 


just got home from a lil 4day vacation and the room held up just fine on its own. no mess no fire. 

but the ph crept hard. up to 6.5-7.0 by the time i checked it. 
the ladies are lookin very mixed on appearance. most likely due to multiple issues;

ph flux
high ppms
pathogen attack
algae
airation to roots
high water temps
uneven canopy


soooo that be said im workin on as much as i can at a time and also hustling to get the next round goin for veg along with my next project room.
so all the help is greatly appreciated guys.

im gonna upload sum pix for this weeks update and need help figuring out my issues.
sumone mentioned the stems turning dark (purple or black) is a pathogen issues. most likely from algae in my rez?
the stems are darkened on about 6 diff plants. mostly on just the same table which leads me to believe it was sumthing bad in my rez. 

i need to research pathogen issues and why the plants are tripping. but def the ones with darkend stems are not doing as well. its weird tho cuz the nugs blew the fuck up while i was gone and all are still fattening up and the aroma has begun. but the small fan leafs surrounding the colas are shriveling up turning brown and falling off. i need to go thru and pick off mass amounts of dead/dying leafs and im concerned that the issue mite spread to the other plants?
not sure if thats possible but since i run a drain to waste system im hoping the runoff didnt affect the other healthy plants. 
im considering pulling the few fukd up lookin plants but idk if its neccessary or if i should just ride it out. im sure ill have a yield loss for all kinds of reasons but it being my first indoor grow i need to the challenges to dial in the system and future grows. so if i can figure out wat caused these issues then i can prevent it next round.

anyways enough rambling for now. let me know wat u guys think and im gonna get an update asap


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey bro, check this out for a possible diagnosis or maybe try to find something out there similar.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Marijuana_Cultivation/Common_Plant_Problems

And this book is pretty good if you can find it around your area, which should be pretty easy.

http://www.amazon.com/Marijuana-Garden-Saver-Handbook-Healthy/dp/0932551912

Your leaf problem reminds me of the phosphorus deficiency I once had...you might want to look into that.

GL bro!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 1, 2010)

mango is a incredible strain,thier godbud is amazing.purps,watnot, i go to bcseedking get like 30 beans of top cannibas cup winners for 80.00 , purple kush fems, i been doin thier stuff for a 2 yrs best deal for seed groing.60 to 70 % are strong girls.jus thot i'd pass it on if yure lookin for somethin new,thgier cash orders only, i done order like 14 times,all my patients are happy,lol.later.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 2, 2010)

starting week 6 tomorrow and mixed the rez up with 1350ppm and 5.6-5.7 PH.

stopped using big bud and now using overdrive.
changed sum things around for this stage of flower and only using;

cannazym
magical
root excel
overdrive
conessour blend A&B
sensi bloom A&B


got a lot of work done today. put up the screen drying shelfs. pulled out 46 6" RW cubes and presoaking them in low PHd water to lower the mediums PH.
picked up 42 cuttings of OG x Bubba Kush and under the T5 for now. gonna transplant the cuttings into the cubes in a day or two and throw them on the veg table under the 1000w MH lamp.
i also have 2 master bubba kush cuttings and 2 sour grape cuttings that i will transplant onto the veg table into the 6" RW cubes as well, but i will veg them for only a couple weeks and move them into the mother setup under the 400w MH to mother a few diff strains out. 
i will choose the strongest 36 og bubba kush vegged clones to be moved into the flower room in 30 days. they should be about 12" tall. I will pick the next 4 strongest lookin og bubba kush vegged cuttings and mother them out instead of flower. this way i have 3 diff strains to keep until i get my seeds next week and veg them. 



i was gone for 5 days and havent had a chance to pick off the dying leafs but if u can take a look at the lights on pic with the close up shots of the sick lookin plant. a few of the plants have the dark purple or black stem/branch look goin on and need to figure out whether to pull them or wait it out. i know sumthing is/was wrong since they have dying leafs around the colas but theres several other healthy green lookin plants. just doesnt make sense. i just need to know if the plant is gonna die or spread the same issues to the other healthy plants.































then other plants are healthy looking...


















the screen drying shelfs.


















42x og bubba kush











lights off; gren bulbs on;


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bad Ass Dude,
I love that lighting too.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 2, 2010)

Rock Out !!

Party time with the green light just gives the nugs a blue tint very nice!!

Setup is beautiful man always enjoy the updates.


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 2, 2010)

always looking forward to the next update with those crazy green bulb shots 
buds are lookin good tho man and that og x bubba sounds fiiire. my cuz had a sampler of some super dank og kush from a guy that said people were willing to pay something stupid like $12,000 for one cutting! 
lol man I love kush, but 12 g's for one cut of it?!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 2, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Hey bro, check this out for a possible diagnosis or maybe try to find something out there similar.
> 
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Marijuana_Cultivation/Common_Plant_Problems
> 
> ...


thanks man! im gonna def have to check that out. prob time i got a legit disease control book



raiderman said:


> mango is a incredible strain,thier godbud is amazing.purps,watnot, i go to bcseedking get like 30 beans of top cannibas cup winners for 80.00 , purple kush fems, i been doin thier stuff for a 2 yrs best deal for seed groing.60 to 70 % are strong girls.jus thot i'd pass it on if yure lookin for somethin new,thgier cash orders only, i done order like 14 times,all my patients are happy,lol.later.


thats a good price bro. 30 fem seeds for $80?
shit i paid $350 for three rare ass strains brand new from cali connect and only get a total of 30 seeds lol.
ill have to check into that for sum future crops




cruzer101 said:


> Bad Ass Dude,
> I love that lighting too.


thanks cruz i love it too




Hulk Nugs said:


> Rock Out !!
> 
> Party time with the green light just gives the nugs a blue tint very nice!!
> 
> Setup is beautiful man always enjoy the updates.


thanks hulk i love MJ when it flowers its seriously artwork




notoriousb said:


> always looking forward to the next update with those crazy green bulb shots
> buds are lookin good tho man and that og x bubba sounds fiiire. my cuz had a sampler of some super dank og kush from a guy that said people were willing to pay something stupid like $12,000 for one cutting!
> lol man I love kush, but 12 g's for one cut of it?!



funny u should mention that. a few weeks ago i was talkin to my buddy about the owner at the hydro store and he had paid $5000 bak months or even a year or so ago for the master kush x bubba kush cutting cuz its so rare. thats why i was stoked to come across cuttings. of course the supply and demand ratio has lessened the price so i got it for $10 each 

id rather start my own breeding program or kiss a breeders ass rather then drop $12k on a cutting lol.



anyways thanks for all the kind words guys. not sure if anyone has sum suggestions regarding the plant issue or they look ok?


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 2, 2010)

Check this out Boomer...



This is phosphorus deficiency, which is what I think you have. Or toxicity, but prob deficiency. Either way I think your P is way off, and that can lock out other micronutrients making the problem worse. This ruined a whole crop for me once, so I hope you can figure it out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, 5K for a cutting? Dam I hope he recouped his investment.
About the plant issues, Ya know man, with all the shit you are using who knows. Dont get me wrong, I applaud the fact your trying all these nutes and additives to dial in your crop but it seems to me when you use several like that it adds many more variables. Not to mention the residual effects. I dont know, maybe its time to back to basics then add one at a time.


----------



## slabhead (Jun 2, 2010)

Boomer, that's surreal dude. Nice  

I'm digging the new digs


----------



## raiderman (Jun 2, 2010)

i was referring to reg beans, the fems are 10 for a 100, but my order yesterday came with 15 purple kush fems for a 100,yea i'm down with growin from seed.again ure stuff has is all-inspiring.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jun 2, 2010)

I absolutely love your set-up... it's HUGE ! and beautiful plants to go along with it


----------



## raiderman (Jun 2, 2010)

after a couple more grows on these 2000 watts,definately aiming for 6000 , settup like 6 ona dice,1000 sqare ft. den.sea of green,lol.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 2, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Check this out Boomer...
> 
> View attachment 971702
> 
> This is phosphorus deficiency, which is what I think you have. Or toxicity, but prob deficiency. Either way I think your P is way off, and that can lock out other micronutrients making the problem worse. This ruined a whole crop for me once, so I hope you can figure it out.



it looks pretty close to the plants having issue. i had cleaned out my rez last week and hoping my ratio is better now and cleaner. idk how much damage has been done but i hope to recover the damage.
like u said if theres a lockout its just increasing the problems.



cruzer101 said:


> Wow, 5K for a cutting? Dam I hope he recouped his investment.
> About the plant issues, Ya know man, with all the shit you are using who knows. Dont get me wrong, I applaud the fact your trying all these nutes and additives to dial in your crop but it seems to me when you use several like that it adds many more variables. Not to mention the residual effects. I dont know, maybe its time to back to basics then add one at a time.



i totally agree with u bro. the only reason im continuing to use this recipe is cuz i have all the nutes that the recipe calls for and wanted to do a complete runthru with it from start to finish and compare those results with the next rounds results.

next round i plan to do a very simple feeding method and let the plant tell me wat it needs. ure right about not knowing where to start and wat to adjust. thats my biggest issue. prob just do a macro nute with sum legit micronute additives and root enhancers. and prob just use big bud and overdrive for additives. i plan to use up what nutes i have left and try a diff brand in following rounds.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 2, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Boomer, that's surreal dude. Nice
> 
> I'm digging the new digs


glad u could swing by brotha. thanks for the kind words. hope u stick around for the harvest




raiderman said:


> i was referring to reg beans, the fems are 10 for a 100, but my order yesterday came with 15 purple kush fems for a 100,yea i'm down with growin from seed.again ure stuff has is all-inspiring.


oh ok that makes sense. thnks bro




jfgordon1 said:


> I absolutely love your set-up... it's HUGE ! and beautiful plants to go along with it



thanks man glad i could give sum inspiration


----------



## sagensour (Jun 3, 2010)

Lookin good boomer. Glad I could stop by and happy you still got it crackin.


----------



## Drella (Jun 3, 2010)

damn bro, i leave for a couple weeks and booya! looking like its gonna be a good first yield bro! am i invited to the tasting! i got 3 new strains this round for ya buddy! im still here bro, looks like well meet up when this shit settles down.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 4, 2010)

WOW! Your room looks lush Boomer. I think your pH swings, like cruzer said, messed up the uptake (lockout) of macro and micro nutes so you have some sort of nute diffiency. I agree too that you should start simple , dial it in, then go to the specialty stuff. But thats me. Racks look good too. Let me know if yan need any help snipping.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 6, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Lookin good boomer. Glad I could stop by and happy you still got it crackin.


ill be here for a while 



Drella said:


> damn bro, i leave for a couple weeks and booya! looking like its gonna be a good first yield bro! am i invited to the tasting! i got 3 new strains this round for ya buddy! im still here bro, looks like well meet up when this shit settles down.


def have to taste test haha. hopin for a good yield of course



greenthumb111 said:


> WOW! Your room looks lush Boomer. I think your pH swings, like cruzer said, messed up the uptake (lockout) of macro and micro nutes so you have some sort of nute diffiency. I agree too that you should start simple , dial it in, then go to the specialty stuff. But thats me. Racks look good too. Let me know if yan need any help snipping.



ya def gonna try the more basic approach next round.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 6, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Wow, 5K for a cutting? Dam I hope he recouped his investment.
> About the plant issues, Ya know man, with all the shit you are using who knows. Dont get me wrong, I applaud the fact your trying all these nutes and additives to dial in your crop but it seems to me when you use several like that it adds many more variables. Not to mention the residual effects. I dont know, maybe its time to back to basics then add one at a time.


 

Exactly what I was thinking. Less is more in most cases. All in all looking fabulous, love the green bulb shots.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 9, 2010)

drained my 2x 70gallon rez tanks and filled with RO water for a thorough flush tonight. 

the nugs are lookin good and filling out. showed a couple pix of the nugs expanding. 
other plants not as massive looking so next round ill have to do sum adjustments and get it dialed so all the plants grow symetrically and fill out with heavy nugs.
i have several tops but not all are the same size. still adjusting to the learning curve but just hoping to pull thru this harvest with solid weight and quality and move on to the next round.

enjoy


----------



## slabhead (Jun 9, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 9, 2010)

Dam boomer great update as always!!!

guessing 1.5 to 2 per plant maybe more going to be a great harvest!!!

pics are nuts loving that green light going to get one for my self soon.

just a day ahead of you on my grow check it out if your not busy its not big but its just learning how the room works


----------



## The 420 Connection (Jun 9, 2010)

Way legit man, should be proud. 
Quick question, have you noticed good results with the purple maxx? And at what amounts are you using it?


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks great Boomer, seems like they really turned around. Looking pretty tasty if you ask me!


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 10, 2010)

omg omg omg i gotta go clean my pants.. afk


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 10, 2010)

Damn Boomer, Nice work!! That looks like some dank bud you got there my friend. Have you pumped the ppms of the co2 up to kill bugs at all? I am wondering how high and long you have to get it up.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Dam boomer great update as always!!!
> 
> guessing 1.5 to 2 per plant maybe more going to be a great harvest!!!
> 
> ...


ya the green light makes shit so much easier since i always have to work during the day (actual growroom dark period) so its the only way i can see haha. looks sick in the pics tho.
im hoping for sumthing like that. 4lbs total is my goal. next round ill shoot for more depending on strain.
ill have to try and find time to swing by but been super busy with so many diff projects.




slabhead said:


> sweet


thanks bro




The 420 Connection said:


> Way legit man, should be proud.
> Quick question, have you noticed good results with the purple maxx? And at what amounts are you using it?


thanks man def proud. im not using the purple maxx. the recipe im following is way too many additives and next round ill just use basic macronutes and micronutes. with like 2 or 3 additives. not 8 or watever i have lol. i mite give the purple maxx a try next round depending on wat strain. i dont like to front it being a purple strain when its not.




d.c. beard said:


> Looks great Boomer, seems like they really turned around. Looking pretty tasty if you ask me!


thanks DC i actually ordered that book u recommended and should be here next month,i ordered like 3 other new books as well. pretty stoekd to read up on altered concepts.




fffuuudesu said:


> omg omg omg i gotta go clean my pants.. afk


hope u were able to take care of that.




#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn Boomer, Nice work!! That looks like some dank bud you got there my friend. Have you pumped the ppms of the co2 up to kill bugs at all? I am wondering how high and long you have to get it up.



good seeing u bak around brotha. been a while. but thanku very much. im hopin it comes out dank. honestly im stoked my room has held up tight. no bugs no mold etc issues. (yet; knocks on wood...)
but at one point my propane tank ran all fukn night and killed half a tank and the PPM reader said " HI PPM " lol so im sure it was pest lethal by then.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 11, 2010)

Room is looking great Boomer. Cant wait to see the harvest. The high CO2 will kill all/any bugs but its bad for you too so be careful.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 11, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Room is looking great Boomer. Cant wait to see the harvest. The high CO2 will kill all/any bugs but its bad for you too so be careful.


ya trust me im aware of the toxicity levels. i didnt get lightheaded when i walked in but also didnt take deep breathes. lol just openned the door and hit the exhaust fan


----------



## bleedintears (Jun 12, 2010)

welll what can i say.
A beautiful grow....to bad i wasnt here for all of it.

Thank you for more insperation.
I will have a 9x10 ft room to work with...
but thats it I have to fit my veg in there too....
But you got me thinking.

excellent grow


----------



## jlazalde97501 (Jun 12, 2010)

"I have a medicinal growers card as well to grow up to the federal limit of 99 plants." 99 thats crazy i was checkin out the guidelines for ca and its way different from oregon.. why does it vary from county to county?? anyone know?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 12, 2010)

bleedintears said:


> welll what can i say.
> A beautiful grow....to bad i wasnt here for all of it.
> 
> Thank you for more insperation.
> ...


sounds like a good size room to do sum production. glad i could inspire. always gotta have a white rabbit to chase 
keep me posted and let me know if u start a journal ill swing by



jlazalde97501 said:


> "I have a medicinal growers card as well to grow up to the federal limit of 99 plants." 99 thats crazy i was checkin out the guidelines for ca and its way different from oregon.. why does it vary from county to county?? anyone know?


that quote was bak before they changed the law. currently for med patients in cali; no plant limit no weight limit. its at the patient and officiers descretion. which can almost be worse since a cop can dick with u for a quarter but u can also slide for a pound... im a "member grower vendor" so im covered by the collectives i rep. the diff law in diff counties is cuz each county can enforce and make their own laws as long as theyre under the states minimum guidelines.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 13, 2010)

jlazalde97501 said:


> "I have a medicinal growers card as well to grow up to the federal limit of 99 plants." 99 thats crazy i was checkin out the guidelines for ca and its way different from oregon.. why does it vary from county to county?? anyone know?


Federal limit? You must have meant state limit. The feds consider it all Illegal. 



BooMeR242 said:


> that quote was bak before they changed the law. currently for med patients in cali; no plant limit no weight limit. its at the patient and officiers descretion. which can almost be worse since a cop can dick with u for a quarter but u can also slide for a pound... im a "member grower vendor" so im covered by the collectives i rep. the diff law in diff counties is cuz each county can enforce and make their own laws as long as theyre under the states minimum guidelines.


Now I am confused, In my case the state limit is 6 flowering for a patient. But my county has no limit set yet (Santa Clara ) like you said Boomer its up to the patient. but what I dont get is it's is over the state limit... For now I staying within the State limit to be safe but I wonder, would I be legal growing more plants?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 13, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> would I be legal growing more plants?


 
YES from what i have heard.

Do you watch Cannabis Plant ?? It is a show that needs some work but if you do watch it and listen, there is some great info on whats going on with the laws.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just received my seed order from Cali Connect. Got hooked up by GT with a referral to get me in at Potpimp.com and was able to order wat ive been looking for to mother out;


10 seeds each strain. $350 total w/ shippin in 2 weeks.

CORLEONE KUSH; (pre 98 bubba x SFV OG Kush)

DEADHEAD OG; ('91 Chemdawg x SFV OGK F4)

ALIEN OG; (Alien Tech x SFV OGK?) -not sure the correct lineage on this one yet cant really find info on any except the CC site. ill get bak to u guys.


Heres copy pasted info on each strain and why i chose them for medicial reasons.

DeadHead OG ('91 Chemdawg(skunk va) X SFV OGK F4) - This is the famed Original 91 chemdawg AKA the skunk VA cut. as it was the only verified cut chem gave out. his online screen name is Skunk VA. hence the reference..The legend of legends. the creator of so many legendary strain like OG Kush, Sour Diesel and so forth. This cut was crossed to my SFV OGK F4 male. think Lemon Funk skunk... Flower time will be 8 weeks

Corleone Kush ( Pre98 Bubba X SFV OGK F4) - Corleone kush was named by the people for the people. we took the famed Pre98 Bubba cut and hit it with our SFV OGK F4 male. this has been a cross i have wanted to make for years. left to go 70 days shit will hit you as hard as a wise guy would.. It was given a name destined for strength and she does just that. deliver some serious strength. she will taste like lemon incense with a fairly heavy indica stone...Flower time will be 8 weeks


ALIEN OGK; no specific info available that i could find by forum notes from Swerve mention that Alien tech was brought over in a handful of seeds from Afghanistan by US soldier and now its considered a Landrace strain and has been crossed with several strains to create elite hybrids.
He was saying the Alien adds "Super frost" to the OG kush and has massive trichome developemnt and in week 3. so im stoked to see how this one turns out.


-if anyone has info or pix or links to any of the above strains plz share. 


update coming soon. almost time to havrest!


----------



## slabhead (Jun 14, 2010)

that alien sounds nasty


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2010)

lemoney, lots of lemoney is wot i read there lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2010)

damn, im look forward to the CORLEONE KUSH; (pre 98 bubba x SFV OG Kush)


----------



## DTR (Jun 15, 2010)

that corleone kush sounds like a winner bubba is my fav and that sfv is some real fire too 

idk if this helps but heres a link to just the pre 98 bubba part http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/strains/report-367/


----------



## wonderblunder (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking damn good boomer....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 16, 2010)

been a learning experience thats for sure but im stoked to harvest next weekend and start a new batch and try the goods. 

1 plant on table 1 was pulled yesterday. seemed the dripper wasnt workin consitantly and the cube dried out for too long on occassion it seems. the plant drooped past the point of recovery so i pulled her for hash later.

2 plants on table one were pulled today due to an unknown issue. they were in the middle of the table towards the far end and just seemed to of dried up. these were also two plants with the black/purple stems, stalks, branches, so it wasnt much a surprise to have to pull these. i cut it down and threw them on the drying racks to make hash out of later as well. theres a couple more plants with that same stem symptom and im checking it everyday but all the cubes have been watered correctly so i think the pathogen attack or watever root issue i had finally choked the plants out. i pulled out the 6" rockwool cube and 4" uni RW slab that was underneath it and examined them pretty close. found that the roots didnt spread out/down as much as i was thinking. now keep in mind these were the sick plants with issues, not the remaining healthy ladies. it was interesting to inspect in detail the root zone and get an idea of watwas goin on underneath the fukd up plant. ill do the same inspection on several healthy plants as well after harvest. 

anyways heres the current details;

drained both 70gal rezs and refilled with RO water at 35ppm
Added Final Phase at 5ml/gal (ill bump it up to 10ml/gal in 4 days)
Added Bud Candy at 10ml/gal
Feeding will be at 5.6 PH 250-300ppm for a last week flush

If anyone has sum suggestions on sugar additives for the last two weeks of flower or at all i guess, please let me know ur opinion. tryin to see wat else i might try.

Hope u guys enjoyed the grow and follow the next several and expanding to a warehouse grow.


----------



## quickrip (Jun 16, 2010)

looks like a great succes Boomer never would have guessed it was your first time with hydro. Nice job. Looking forward to see the warehouse setup.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 17, 2010)

Glad you got those ok. They are a little pricy but the quality is what your paying for. Its all in the breeding.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

Damn, nice and chunky. 

+REP!!!!!


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 17, 2010)

Looking good mang!


----------



## slabhead (Jun 17, 2010)

yummy, makes my mouth water boomer. 

good luck trimmin'


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jun 19, 2010)

ehhhhh they look "ok" 

nice job man


----------



## wonderblunder (Jun 20, 2010)

Love it Boomskeet...... Looking real good..... Cant wait for the next round.... Warehouses are the way to go.... in my end of the world thats what ya got to do to stay in compliance with all the bullshit moratoriums and bans..... No more business licenses being issued in our line of work....... BULLSHIT..........


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 24, 2010)

always some straight fire coming from your direction 
great shit boom and cant wait to see the future grows 
make sure to post the new links in here once you do start the new one


----------



## edwardtheclean (Jun 24, 2010)

its amazing, so amazing!


----------



## Drella (Jun 24, 2010)

good work my brother, we gotta share sometime soon, hit me up whenever you get a chance.


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> been a learning experience thats for sure but im stoked to harvest next weekend and start a new batch and try the goods.
> 
> 1 plant on table 1 was pulled yesterday. seemed the dripper wasnt workin consitantly and the cube dried out for too long on occassion it seems. the plant drooped past the point of recovery so i pulled her for hash later.
> 
> ...


gotta be worth a bump lol


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice Boomer, they are getting so close. I'm picking up the Trimpro Automatik in a few weeks, roadtrip!


----------



## Cannabivarin (Jun 25, 2010)

that is a fucking lot of bud you have got there mate


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like the girls fattened up nicely for a boomer.
Yea, I always look at the root system after a grow. It can tell you a lot about what happened. I remember a waterfarm grow I had where when I pulled the stalk out all the hydroton was stuck together in a big square. 








Thought you might want to see it, I got about 4oz's off this plant.​


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words guys. i apologize for not responding to every specifially but just spent a week in havasu enjoying a much needed vacation. but glad to report everything looks great when i got home. had my dad swing by twice and one day the room hit 101 cuz the c02 generator was stuck on burning. this is the second time ive had this issue and the ppm reader displays; "HI PPM" so i gotta figure wats wrong with that shit. 

anyways the veg table with the OG BUBBA KUSH cuttings took the fuck off and already hit 12" tall for most but looks like mass stretch to me. could be the strain but my 1000w MH is 24" away from the canopy and shouldnt create the stretch i think im seeing but again i think its the strain. not sure i mentioned before but i had converted the veg table that was previously a drip to waist table using 2 stake drip emittiers for each 6" RW cube. the PSI was giving me issues and i lost about 10 cuttings from lack of even watering so i gave up on it for the veg table. plus the drippers were setup to feed a max of 42 cubes. now im only limited to the dimensions of the table using Ebb n' Flow. this way i know for sure each single cube gets completely evenly watered and i could fit more cuttings if needed. 
the new dual ducting 13,000 btu portable AC/ 120 pint dehumidifer i picked up for $400 is working pretty good. minimal to no air exchange within the room (even tho its a veg room only with no c02 or real odor) the efficiency of the dual ducting on the portable units is def where its at. way cooler air coming out then the old unit. yes its 3,000 btu more but makes a diff when blowing on ur beautiful ladies. 

anyways on to the good shit;
im gettin shit prepared for tomorrow morning. i had my dad pull the water pump timer so the bitches went thirsty all day today and i will pull the plug on the lights so they dont come on tonight at midnight. this will give almost a whole 24 hour dark period before their harvested. i read sumwhere the myth is they develope more during this time and by not watering a day or two before harvest will speed the drying process and push the plant to use every last nute drop in its leafs. so hope it works out and this 10 day flush using Final Phase w/ Bud candy for 4 days then Final Phase with Overdrive for the last 6 days. PPMs @ 300 then down to 240 with PH @ 5.7
i was kinda sweatin all week that id come home to dried up nugs or sum other diaster. i hate leaving them alone but thats the advantage of having an automated hydro system. the nugs look great and swollen. a quick glance with the lights off but using my scope LED light to check the trichs and pistil hair; 50/50% white to brown pistil hairs and i wasnt seeing too many amber trichs but honeslty im beat as is from the drive and didnt look too close. ill check more in depth later when i do my last harvest shoot and get u guys a legit update. ill be taking several notes on things and will upload the prehavrest pix, harvets in action, and post harvest pix. ill give details on root zone, trimming time, appearance, trich colors, aroma, oh and maybe the weight. hehe. 

gotta get shit prepped for the next flower round, clean the entire room and tables and get the new Cali Connection strains popped and vegging to roll sum mothers out. 

New strains in the next rounds to be enjoyed;

OG BUBBA KUSH (next)
SFV OG KUSH (next?) san fernando valley ocean grown kush
MASTER BUBBA KUSH (future round if the mother can produce)
CORLEONE KUSH (need to germinate and choose phenotype then mother out)
ALIEN OG KUSH (same as above)
DEADHEAD (same as above)

The cali connect gear will most likely been grown and mothered out in the warehouse setup since timeframe seems to work out best by the time i have the mothers ready the warehouse will be prepped and ready. 
i also met the owner of a local nute company "HEAVY 16" at greencoast last week and got his info. his farm is local and gonna do sum discussions with the and might be running their new Veg and Bloom Macro nute lineup as testrun. still have a lot of research to do before i decide wat all i want to use. 

but preliminary biz plans for the new enterprise looks sumthing like this;

Cannabis Factory:
30x1000w HPS vertical lighting
10 tons AC
400amp breaker box w/ subpanel
Flower room= 50'x25'
Veg room= 15'x20'
Current Culture's Under Current 13 gallon DWC bucket system doing 2x16 bucket setup for a total of 32 plants.
CCUC veg quad top buckets for veg
-hydroton or rockwool cruton medium in screen pots.
C02 generator
2x 1HP chillers
200 Gallon rez
20x16" oscillating fans
Flowering tent to begin breeding project down the line for future phenotype selection
Dark room for drying (10'x10')

i think thats it for now. kinda gettin over typing as im sure most are over reading my rambling. but for those who care for the sneak peak i mightve left other shit out but thats the nutshell. 

sidenote; the new Eminem cd is sick. been rockin it all week. def makin a come back.
"My filet is smoking weed, yea faggit the stakes are high..." -eminem

im off to harvest beeyatches...!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 25, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> sidenote; the new Eminem cd is sick. been rockin it all week. def makin a come back.
> "My filet is smoking weed, yea faggit the stakes are high..." -eminem
> 
> im off to harvest beeyatches...!


I've been rockin the em too, much better than relapse. Enjoy the scissor hash!


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 26, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Nice Boomer, they are getting so close. I'm picking up the Trimpro Automatik in a few weeks, roadtrip!


Don't forget to swing by my place on the way! hehehe


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 26, 2010)

Boom shit looked sick last pics and cant wait for the harvest pics. Shits moving here so I will be busy for the next week or 2 then it's kick back and watch the grass grow. New venture sounds wicked.


----------



## Cannabivarin (Jun 27, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> Yo BOOMER love what ya got going on!!! +rep brah nice trees!


 reply number 420


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update boomer, things are kicking off over there!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 28, 2010)

clocked in 14 hours of trimming with 2-3 people. not too bad. def a lot less work then my outdoor crop last year. 

havent had a chance to cut open the RW cubes and examine the root zone but i will when i get a chance tomorrow while cleaning the room and prepping for next round. 

im thinking i hit my goal of 4lbs dried but we will see the total next week after drying. 4 plants were completely sacrificed and trimmed up and thrown in the hash pile since they were dried up and didnt produce like the rest. stoked to make sum bubble hash this week out of the trim. should be good quality. the nugs were dense as shit and sum colas the size of a water bottle. pretty stoked to see the weight results.

smoked and sample sum scissor hash and it gives a cerebal high and tastes/smells just like lemon pledge. 

the nugs are drying on the screen racks in the closet and temps around 75.

heres the last pix of the sour grape round


this is the veg room with the OG BUBBA KUSH cuttings. ive been supercropping them to widen out the canopy. the roots have already blown out thru the bottom of the 6" RW cube and gonna throw these into flower next week.




















heres the flower tables before the chop-



















































































































































































































































fresh nugs trimmed and drying-















the bone yard-















weight report will be next week when dried. ill start a new flower journal when i flip the switch on the next bitches


----------



## gumball (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks good boom! Congrats on the harvest, and even if you don't make your weight yield, you definitely surpass your next grows goals with all you learned from this one!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 28, 2010)

Good job boomer. Nugs are looking excellent. Let us know about the smoke report.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks great, looks like they just didnt' want to stop growing. I'd have to say mu "favorite" pic is this one, hehe


----------



## d.c. beard (Jun 28, 2010)

Great job Boomer! Looks chunky and tasty.

Strange though, that the strain is called 'Sour Grapes' but it's flavor is lemony-Pine Sol... Who named that one?lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 28, 2010)

Always enjoy the updates!!

Nugs are looking great, Every had the thought of ditching the ebbaflow and go with just pots and soil??


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 29, 2010)

This pic looks all to familar, I can almost smell it. Looks like you got some dense nugs man. Nice work!


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

looks good but theres too many whit hairs for my liking. Any reason for the rush?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 29, 2010)

gumball said:


> Looks good boom! Congrats on the harvest, and even if you don't make your weight yield, you definitely surpass your next grows goals with all you learned from this one!


thanks bro im sure i will next round



greenthumb111 said:


> Good job boomer. Nugs are looking excellent. Let us know about the smoke report.


def will do a full reportt. so far the scissor hash tastes, smells like lemon pledge which i thought was weird but we will see after it cures.



northeastern lights said:


> Looks great, looks like they just didnt' want to stop growing. I'd have to say mu "favorite" pic is this one, hehe
> 
> haha i threw that one in just for kiks.





d.c. beard said:


> Great job Boomer! Looks chunky and tasty.
> 
> Strange though, that the strain is called 'Sour Grapes' but it's flavor is lemony-Pine Sol... Who named that one?lol


i know right? thats wat i was thinkin but the appearrance seems right on; light green, purple, yellow, and a little pink/red.
supposed to taste/smell like grape juice lol



Hulk Nugs said:


> Always enjoy the updates!!
> 
> Nugs are looking great, Every had the thought of ditching the ebbaflow and go with just pots and soil??


thanks bro. ill prob always be hydro. not a fan of the soil/less mess and the flower room is setup for hydro (RW or hydroton) but appreciate the suggestion. 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> This pic looks all to familar, I can almost smell it. Looks like you got some dense nugs man. Nice work!
> 
> haha i know? idk if ill be doin any full shoots again unless its for hightimes or sum shit. but had to put her in for a a lil refresher haha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> looks good but theres too many whit hairs for my liking. Any reason for the rush?


dude i was thinkin the same thing. i did pull it too early cuz i dont think i can find any of the amber trichs i thought "i saw" a few days ago. most trichs are milky white but sum still clear. which is frustration cuz i wanted mostly amber trichs but i pulled early since the strain was supposed to b a 7-8 weeker and i got a new round already lined up to go in. so i figured id rather pull early and unload the weight and move on. next round! 
ill def read the trichs more then decide when to flush from there.
i did a 10day flush to make sure its smooth but i already commited to the flush cycle and was just excited to harvest. plus it worked out for my schedule. this weekend is july 4th (celebration of my past friends lives... it will be 2yrs on sunday since they lost their lives and im getting my half sleeve ink done in memory of them. soooo its a busy weekend and week...)


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

sounds fair enough boomer mate wish i had something to go in my clone tent in a week and a bit lol so far i got one possible thing i can flower lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice Harvest


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 29, 2010)

What up Boomer??

Fucking first and foremost.. I just want to say thank you for being someone who took the time to make sure that your grow area is nice and organized and clean. Your grow area is fucking nice buddy. My area isn't that big.. but I too keep mine nice and clean as well as organized.

I say thank you, because you kinda tend to see alot of grow spaces on here that are too small and tight and usually there's shit every where
you know.. 

I thought maybe I was OCD or some shit until I finally found another user who likes having a clean and organized grow area. Keeps things simple.

Nice. 

And lastly, those are beautiful kohla's. Well taken care of and properly grown. Nice buddy... nice! 

Keep up the good work!

peace..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 2, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> What up Boomer??
> 
> Fucking first and foremost.. I just want to say thank you for being someone who took the time to make sure that your grow area is nice and organized and clean. Your grow area is fucking nice buddy. My area isn't that big.. but I too keep mine nice and clean as well as organized.
> 
> ...


thanks for the kind words brotha. def have to agree that bein anal ocd with a growroom is the way to go. saves u all kinds of trouble. im a scorpio so its my nature anyways lol.

glad u enjoyed the journal hope u stick around for the next ride. im flippin the switch tomorrow for table 1. OG BUBBA Kush vegged almost 5 weeks.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in some serious need for some new ink myself. Maybe you can post a pic of the new work?




Ever consider going aero? I'm in transition myself, I did soiless and it's just to much. Aero is such a simple consept, plus no media and no need to worry about bein to wet or dry. So little matience compared to other hydro apps IMO. Can't wait to see the table full again bro, keep the pics comming


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 2, 2010)

been busy with shit as usual. got my warehouse grow quoted and biz plan done. now im crunchin numbers, all nugs are jarred up and curing. only dried for like 3 days. went quick without the branches and no water for the last two days of their life. 

im thinkin of weighin it tomorrow since its mostly done drying now and i feel its a fair time to weigh in. 

ive been vegging OG BUBBA kush cuttings on my veg table and most are 12"-20" or more now and been supercroping every 3 days to widen the canopy and let the side shoots catch up with the main stem. seems to b workin for most but the tallest bitches are gettin ditched. or prob turned into mothers fuk it. i got the space. ill pull the strongest 18 cuttings and transplant them onto the 4" rockwool uni-slabs for more growth room. the roots are already blown out the bottom of the 6" RW veg cubes and ill have to get a pic for u guys. but the remaining vegged cuttings will be turned into mothers and the rest mite just veg out and take sum cuttings from before i toss em. 

last round i learned a lot from scrogging and the structural design of internode spacing with scrog and the stretch. so im hopin this round will be better although i fukd myself early by not supercropping consitantly (was gone on a week vacation) so ill do work with wat ive got. 

ill be getting new cuttings this weekend for table 2 in the flower room. this will stagger my flower tables and allow me to crop out every month. only issue i guess would be c02 levels at diff times of flower and temp issues. we will see wat happens. 

i presoaked 18 4" RW uni-slabs in 5.0 PHd water for transplant tomorrow. dryin on the table as u can see below. then i soak 24 6" RW cubes for my new cuttings ill get this weekend. those will b vegged out for a month in the veg table.


i decided to stick with dialing in the setup i design instead of jumpin around from mod system to mod. i will only be growin at this location for a few months longer then itll be in the warehouse. so i figure make the best with wat im workin with and move on to the under current setup. 2lbs a plant 

anyways heres sum current pix for ur entertainment.















my militia 























if u look close at these pix u can see the side shoots catchin up to the main stem from being supercropped.















fatty knuckle developin after the stem heals from being pinched










flower room cleared out, bug bombed, vaccumed, tables and rez bleached down, fans moved, lights lowered, and now the new medium drying ready for transplant tomorrow.









check bak soon for a new journal link or click my sig


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow... Been busy!

Can't wait to see this one blow up again.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice work on the super cropping man. I am sure you will do much better with the scrog now that you have one under your belt. Curious to hear what your final yeild was.
Oh I wanted to know how often you watered witht he rockwool, I am switching to rw and have my vegging girls in 4" cubes. I was thiinking of using them with either the mini cubes, hydroton, or silca rock in my trays. Whatcha think?


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> been busy with shit as usual. got my warehouse grow quoted and biz plan done. now im crunchin numbers, all nugs are jarred up and curing. only dried for like 3 days. went quick without the branches and no water for the last two days of their life.
> 
> im thinkin of weighin it tomorrow since its mostly done drying now and i feel its a fair time to weigh in.
> 
> ...


new page bumpage BooMeR, spread dem bitches out and open them up>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 3, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Nice work on the super cropping man. I am sure you will do much better with the scrog now that you have one under your belt. Curious to hear what your final yeild was.
> Oh I wanted to know how often you watered witht he rockwool, I am switching to rw and have my vegging girls in 4" cubes. I was thiinking of using them with either the mini cubes, hydroton, or silca rock in my trays. Whatcha think?


thanks bro im hopin this round will be better then last but still wont be starting the correct way id like. 
in regards to watering, i experimented with diff watering schedules last time. idk wat is right or wrong lol. i just weighed the cubes by hand to see where they were at. with RW i think its general rule of thumb everyone needs to learn wat size cubes weighs about wat so u can judge how much water is being used. for example my 6" RW cubes in veg are dry today but the smaller stunted plant's cubes are still sumwat wet cuz they dont have an extended root system to suck up all the moisture as fast as the strong larger plants. so its def a learning curve. i had my water pump timer settings at diff intervoles depending on week of flower and size of plants.

in veg they get watered every couple days as needed.
in flower i started 2 waterings a day for like 30 secs each.
then in the end i was doin watering every 2 hours for 45-60secs

in the beginning i thought i was overwatering due to the stem rot but i later learned the rot was from a mistake i made makin the clones; i didnt put rooting gel (cuz i was out and it was 1am) and i skipped it but the root horomone helps the plant root and any moisture around the stem is used for uptake. the issue i had was there was moisture at the top of the cube but the stem was tryin to root but instead rotted, so that being cleared up by using sum SM-90, i can move forward with stronger feeding schedules this round. well more frequent waterings if needed that is. for me im still experimenting with shit but hope my run helped u alot since urs helped me out before i started it. let me know if u have anymore questions or if other peeps on here have sum suggestions.

EDIT: forgot to answer the second part... yes i ramble. haha

-anyways i had considered using the rockwool crutons or hydroton to fillmy table. itd be sick for u to try either and see the results in comparison to mine. i have abuddy growin in all RW crutons and he swears by it. i like the concept of matching mediums (coco with coco RW w/ RW etc...) so transplanting ur 4" cubes on a bed of RW crutons mite be a better match for the roots to respond? the hydroton is another great airated medium and i use it for my mother buckets and will be using it as my sole medium next round with the under current buckets. 

wat i researched came out to a couple of these points;

try to keep all the same strain in the table if theyre sharing root zone space. try to feed to runoff, not recirculate... this will help avoid root zone disease issues etc. not to say they wont stay healthy if everything is clean and dialed but i like to take every precaution. 

the roots will blow out the bottom of ur cube in search for moisture and can tangle with other roots. that isnt bad exactly but the one thing i decided to stick with my current setup over filling the table with a medium to grow into, is the mess factor; hydroton unless throughly washed will leave residue the crutons idk about... 

are u flooding ur table or doin a drip? 
theres other things to consider i guess but this is prob enough info to get u started lol. i just feel like im typing in circles and need to smoke. 



mr west said:


> new page bumpage BooMeR, spread dem bitches out and open them up>>>>>>>>>>>>



haha thanks mr. west ya i already spread them out as much room as i have. im transplanting today to the flower room so it doesnt matter anymore. but stay tuned for the flower journal part 2.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks man for the detailed response. I am currenly running coco/perlite in 1 gal pots with rw croutons in the trays. Here is a pic of what it looks like



The reason I mixed mediums is because I decided late that I wasn't going to flood the coco pots because they don't dry out fast enough for one and the coco seems to be a huge gnat attractant. The gnats are in the coco when I get it I think. I am not kiidding, I have opened a new bag and seen gnats. So I wnet with the rw mini cubes because they are clean and seem to be easy enough. I didn't soak them first though, so my ph went crazy for a couple of days, but has settled down now. bot much to adjust anymore. I thought about just putting the 4" right into croutons, but not the entire tray. I was thinking of using the net pots. The one issue I have is the humididty they create. If I used the net pots, than it would cut down on the area of moisture I would have with an entire tray full like I do now. I have been reading on using rw with hydroton or silica stone and it seems to me that the rw should be above the flood line of the trays. This part doesn't make a lot of sense with 4" cubes, because the main rootball is in the cube. So I will probably try the mini cubes or croutons whatever you want to call them. 
As for watering, I started flooding my veg room once a day and the cubes were staying pretty wet, so I when the freshly rooted clones first went in the cubes I watered every other day and increased the schedule as the roots developed. I am now watering twice a day. It is good to know the reason behind the root rot, because I was kind of freaked out about rw after seeing that shit happen to you. Anyway, now I am rambling. lol Where is my freshly packed bowl of pk that I packed ...hmmm I need to find that


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 3, 2010)

well let me know wat u end up deciding. im sure itll work out regardless. just gotta find which setup u wanna dial in. the gnats idk about either thats weird but RW is def alot more cleaner. just get used to presoaking any RW u use to lower the ph. happy growin bro things are gonna slow down for me in a week so ill b followin ur grow.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 3, 2010)

Total dried weight after a week of drying=

5 pounds 2 ounces dried flower

1 quarter pound of dried unusable flower and trim/shake for hash

Total watts used= 3,600 watt hortilux super HPS

Total # of plants= 36 female sour grape

GPW= .63
(gram per watt)


Finger Hash report; lemon pledge aroma, cerebal high

Post dry/ pre cure smoke report; suddle grape taste, clean/smooth hit, cerebal high/ uplifting

Post cure; N/A -flowers are still curing for two weeks.

Bubble Hash report; N/A -i'll make the hash this week and get weight/smoke report

Tirchomes; Mostly Milky White, some still seemed clear. No signs of amber.

Pistil hairs; 50/50% white/brown

Trimming hours; 13hours w/ 2-3 people by hand


Thank you to all that followed the grow and contributed. theres too many to list but this being my first grow i am happy with the results.
My goal was to hit .70 GPW considering .50 is average and i was running c02.
I hit .63 which isnt bad at all considering i chopped 3 plants early that went to hash making.
I def think i can hit 5-6 lbs every round but depending on strain. ill be running almost all kush strains for the next several rounds for the collectives needs but itll be a learning curve to max everything.

A few mistakes i made this round i needed to learn from are;

-reducing c02 at end of flower and the room temp
-water temp needs to be lower
-monitor ph and maintain
-i need to adjust and maintain correct ppm levels during the diff weeks of flower
-work on a more even scrog via supercropping
-watch for any sort of rot or mold/fungus
-K.I.S.S. keep it simple stoner
-switching to basic macro nutes with a bloom booster and root excel


sooo i think thats most of em for now. just a good way for me to look bak and remember wat i had issues with. hopefully my mistakes help others avoid them and have a smoother grow. my grow went well due to a years worht of research patience and planning. buying the right stuff the first time and spending the right money. wat u pay for is at u get.
hope u guys enjoy the last pix from this grow and click the new journal link that i will be posting soon and pull up a chair for the new journal round of OG x Bubba Kush


yes my living room looks like this every morning. its glorious....















little teaser of the bitches gettin bent doggie waiting for the lights to come on in 36 hours....
time for 12/12








vegged for 4-5 weeks most are 13"-20" tall


























supercropping aftermath with sum minor clean up around the bikini line...
















wanted to show u guys (those who havent seen...) wat STEM ROT looks like so u can avoid this...

-btw i got this clone from the collective with stem rot from the previous vendor but i vegged it out anyways to see how it responded to diff methods. the others that had stem rot recovered using SM-90 SPRAY and kind of built bak up like a knuckle from supercropping. this one below did not recover and i pushed down the rockwool to see in better. gross right. tossin this bitch i like my ladies clean down there.
















Veg room transformed once again. ladies on the veg table were moved and flipped for flower in the flower room. then 7 OG BUBBA kush vegged cuttings were transplanted into the waterfarm modified to drip-recirvulating gravity bucket setup... lol. its rockwool cube bonsai trimmed to fit in thehydroton and buried so no algae grows on top. a ring drop emitter sprays nute from the rez 24/7 for constant feed and nute uptake with good airation. this should work better then the system does out of box without being modified... crappy ass system... anywyas....
theres also one MASTER x BUBBA kush mother cutting in that mix as well.























we got our hands on 70 x SFV OG kush but theyre not rooted so were babying them for now and seeing who roots.

i also picked up 24 x OG kush x BUBBA kush again for another round of vegging and gonna transplant the strongest 18 into the flower room onto table 2 which will stagger my flowering. 

grabbed 4 more MASTER x BUBBA kush cuttings as well to veg out and turn into strong mothers since the other one was stunted previously thus likely to produce shitty stunt like plants ill just start over.









again thank u to those who contributed and followed. thanks for the rep and see u guys at the next grow journal.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds like you dialed. Nice work and amazing yield for your first hydro round. Well done!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2010)

Good work boomer. Its good to se a big op[ finish for a change lol. Be a wile before we casn have official medical grows in this country but im there for wen we do lol


----------



## sagensour (Jul 4, 2010)

Good work bro. .63gpw is still good. I'd like to see many people do more than that???? Id say from your posts above, you have learned alot. A little trick I learned was to run drain to waste and I always mix my nutes the day of feeding. No re-circ. The new ones look even better. Cant wait to see this one to.


----------



## sagensour (Jul 4, 2010)

BTW seal up the tin metal elbows on the hoods. You might be loseing co2.


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 5, 2010)

FUCKING ROFL @ the treasure chest. i didnt realize this was your first grow. PRO


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 5, 2010)

fffuuudesu said:


> View attachment 1027547FUCKING ROFL @ the treasure chest. i didnt realize this was your first grow. PRO


ya my first full grow indoor and with this setup. def stoked how it came out. i thought the treasure chest was a good addition. haha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 5, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Sounds like you dialed. Nice work and amazing yield for your first hydro round. Well done!!


thanks bro def happy with the results and humbled to of even harvested haha.



mr west said:


> Good work boomer. Its good to se a big op[ finish for a change lol. Be a wile before we casn have official medical grows in this country but im there for wen we do lol


hopefully soon u guys will be able to grow without penalities. 



sagensour said:


> Good work bro. .63gpw is still good. I'd like to see many people do more than that???? Id say from your posts above, you have learned alot. A little trick I learned was to run drain to waste and I always mix my nutes the day of feeding. No re-circ. The new ones look even better. Cant wait to see this one to.





sagensour said:


> BTW seal up the tin metal elbows on the hoods. You might be loseing co2.



ya im coo with .60 gpw for now. would be nice to master 1.0 GPW tho  

good point about the 90degree ducting but im not running the duct fans while lights on anymore. havent had the need to. the AC handles the temps and shit seem to run fine.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 5, 2010)

clcik here to view the new grow journal thread


----------



## sagensour (Jul 5, 2010)

If your runnin an a/c then it has a return. My a/c's return is strong enough to pull air from the hoods and elbows through metal to meatl connection. Light an incent or a lighter and check it out.


----------

